# The Official Fall/Fall Advantage 2010 Thread!



## joepic

Yes, it's very early, but actually - we have less than 10 months to apply!
So this is a thread for everyone planning to apply for Fall/Fall Advantage 2010. There's a number of us on the forums already, so we might as well converse here!

Please, introduce yourself and what you hope to apply for.

I'll start:
My name is Joe and I'm from NY. I plan to apply for Transportation and Hospitality as my top two roles. Also will apply for Merch, Attractions, and a number of others. Those are my top though...


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Yeah, I'm so doing this  

I'm thinking of doing normal Spring and Fall 2010

I'm Kailey, I'm from Iowa and I tried out for Fall 2009, but I was rejected.
I'm presently getting ready to go to WDW for Spring Break


----------



## FutrImagineer

Hi,

My name is Lauren and I'm interested in applying for Fall '10 for BBB Hostess and Hospitality.  I'll probably also be marking Merchandise, Character Attendant, and Vacation Planner.

Thanks for making the thread, Joe!


----------



## DisneyGirl421

Hey! I'm Laura.  I'm currently a junior at Gettysburg College. 
I plan on doing the Fall Adv program (most likely the 'Quarter' version since I'll be graduating late May)
I'm a history and theatre arts double major.
So far, Costuming is on the top of my list of possible jobs, as well as Character Attendent and Attractions.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

joepic said:


> Yes, it's very early, but actually - we have less than 10 months to apply!



haha, we are early huh, aren't we.



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> I'm Kailey, I'm from Iowa and I tried out for Fall 2009, but I was rejected.



sorry to hear you were rejected.

ok here is my intro:
name: Ann
location: nj
role checklist: in order

character performer
character attendent
FSF&B
merchandise
attractions
​and possibly, still thinking about these rolls:

costuming
QSF&B
​
here's another question for you all. why so early? well for me the reason is i'm still yet to do a semester of college. but i plan on finishing 2 semesters rather than one so when i come home i'll have less schooling to get through.


----------



## i3reakMeAgain

Heyyy I'm sara, I'll be 23 by the time the fall/fall advantage programs start and I'll actually  be graduating next spring!  I did my first CP program Fall Adv 07, but I was turned down for the summer alumni program this coming summer.  I'm currently a campus rep and moving back to FL after graduation is my goal.  The CP is my way of getting back down there!


----------



## disjordan

my name is jordan and i'm from rhode island.  i'm actually a girl and most days i hate my name.  i'm 18 right now, will be 19 be time i apply, and will turn 20 if i make it for fall advantage.  (october 27th, hello mickey's not-so-scary!)  i don't like using proper caps unless i am doing a paper.  i'm currently working to get down to a happier weight because i want to do life gaurding.  if that doesn't work out attractions, or merchandise would be best.  my major is travel and hospitality (i want to work for mousefantravel one day) but the roles at disney in that select major don't really appeal to me!  

that sure was long winded but hello everyone!


----------



## i3reakMeAgain

OH! and My roles choices are QSFB - back at Port Orleans <3 or just QSFB anywhere except Outdoor Foods, Hospitality, Attractions, and FSFB.


----------



## joepic

Nice to meet all of you! As of today, there's 318 days until we can apply! I can't wait!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

since we are planning to enter the program at a much later date. how/what are you going to be doing to prepare for your interview and/or audition?
for me other than going to school for a theatre minor/major (still deciding), i am also going to take some dance lessons on the side since i plan on going for a character performer role. i used to sing and act. i also used to dance and cheer but i haven't done any of those in years. so i need to start working on some things.


----------



## disjordan

to prepare for the long hours and tons of walking i've started spending two hours a day at the gym.  i'm not going for character roles as i don't think i'd be very good at that but i'm a great speaker so i think that attractions might be a good fit for me.  i'm pretty sure i'm going to be taking a public speaking class this fall at my school.  that actually might help with my interview too.  i get so nervous already.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Hey everyone! My name is Molly. Im from Georgia and Ill be applying for the Fall 2010 program. Ill also be graduating next spring! Yay!  I plan to apply for Attractions, Merchandise, and Hopper.  Im also thinking of applying for hospitality and character performer.


----------



## disjordan

Disney_Lover06 said:


> Hey everyone! My name is Molly. Im from Georgia and Ill be applying for the Fall 2010 program. Ill also be graduating next spring! Yay!  I plan to apply for Attractions, Merchandise, and Hopper.  Im also thinking of applying for hospitality and character performer.



based on what you said, you make it sound like you're graduating spring 2010.  in that case, you wouldn't be eligible for fall 2010.  you have to complete one semester at school before you can go apply.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

> based on what you said, you make it sound like you're graduating spring 2010. in that case, you wouldn't be eligible for fall 2010. you have to complete one semester at school before you can go apply.




Sorry, if I made it sound like I am graduating high school. I'm graduating college in Spring 2010 but I can still be eligible for Fall 2010. I have already talked to my campus rep about it. As long as I'm still in school when I'm apply, I'll be fine!


----------



## MikeMike

Ah, I'm glad I found this board. Not too many people around here are talking about the '10 programs.

I'm Mike, 17, from MA.
I had originally intended on applying for the SA '10, but I'm pretty sure that it would be too soon and not really give me enough time to complete the necessary 1 semester. Oh well. FA '10 here I come!
The wait doesn't feel so bad, personally. I'm already counting down to December (18th bday), so what's a few more months?


----------



## dlyn88

I'm going to be applying for Fall 2010 as well!  I was accepted for this semester (Attractions) but wasn't able to go due to some family issues.  I'll also be graduating (college) next May so this will be my last opportunity and I can't wait!  I'll be applying for Attractions, Hospitality, and Merchandise!


----------



## mdewater

Hi everybody!!! 

My name's Matt, and I'm from Canton, MI. I was hoping to do the fall advantage '09 program, but due to it being ridiculously hard to make up missed classes, I decided to wait a year. 

My two top roles would be merchandising and attractions. My best case scenario would be to get moved to The Magic Of Disney Animation and be one of the artists that teach guests how to draw characters. I hope to be an animator at the studios in California one day! 

Nice to meet everyone


----------



## joepic

Welcome Matt! I'll also be waiting a year to apply for the program. Merchandise will probably be on my list.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

i know i don't even apply for a year but i'm nervous as if i have an interview tomorrow. is it just me or is there someone out there feeling the same way? maybe i'm just overreacting, that i'm not ready or won't be ready for this. but i know that i am. i plan on taking some dance classes this summer and maybe some tumbling classes too (if i can afford the extra classes, i'm saving up for school). hopefully that will calm my nerves a little bit. or maybe i'm just too excited about this whole program. well i'll see how things go within the next few weeks.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Yeah, I'm giving this a bump. 

My name is Jenny/Jenn/Jennifer, and I will most likely be doing FA 2010. I wish I could to Spring, but unfortunately I do not turn 18 until March. By FA I will have 3 semester done with, so that's not an obstacle. 

My top three role choices would be; attractions, hospitality, and merchandise. I'll obviously have to stay in wellness, preferably at Chatham. It's never too early to start looking for roomates! 

It was really hard seeing all the purple posters this year and not being able to sign up.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

BabyPiglet said:


> I'll obviously have to stay in wellness, preferably at Chatham. It's never too early to start looking for roomates!
> 
> It was really hard seeing all the purple posters this year and not being able to sign up.



i know what you mean. it really is hard hearing about and seeing all those people with those purple folders and dreamingly thinking you could be one of those people right now.
as for the roommie situation: for me i'm going to wait untill i'm accepted into the program before i start looking for a roommate. i don't get too excited about finding a roommate before hand to learn that i'm not accepted. well that's just my opinion.


----------



## joepic

BabyPiglet said:


> Yeah, I'm giving this a bump.
> 
> My name is Jenny/Jenn/Jennifer, and I will most likely be doing FA 2010. I wish I could to Spring, but unfortunately I do not turn 18 until March. By FA I will have 3 semester done with, so that's not an obstacle.
> 
> My top three role choices would be; attractions, hospitality, and merchandise. I'll obviously have to stay in wellness, preferably at Chatham. It's never too early to start looking for roomates!
> 
> It was really hard seeing all the purple posters this year and not being able to sign up.



Tell me about it... 
I've been waiting for almost 3 years on these forums!


----------



## BabyPiglet

MaryPoppins86 said:


> i know what you mean. it really is hard hearing about and seeing all those people with those purple folders and dreamingly thinking you could be one of those people right now.
> as for the roommie situation: for me i'm going to wait untill i'm accepted into the program before i start looking for a roommate. i don't get too excited about finding a roommate before hand to learn that i'm not accepted. well that's just my opinion.


I get what you mean. I just am being really hopeful since I know most people are accepted. 

I've been reviewing the roles, and now I think I'm going to add vacation planner and main entrance ops to my list of preferable roles. They actually seem okay, and I'm pretty much an expert on WDW tickets.


----------



## bian210

hello my name is charissa, ill be 20 yrs of age by the time spring 10 comes around...i was recently rejected for fall 09 and yes it was very sad... the recruiter told me they had an overwhelming response to the applications, and my qualifications made it a challenging decision blah blah blah i really wish they wouldnt have waited 5 weeks to reject me! anyway im planning on applying for spring '10 or possibly spring advantage... i really hope i get in!!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Hey everyone! My name is Marina and I live in Austin, Texas. I'm currently 20, but will be 21 this December, which is weird and exciting to think about. haha. I haven't decided on wellness or non-wellness. I'm also trying to figure out if I want to do fall or FA. Five months seems too short while seven months seems like an eternity away from home! haha. I guess I have a while to make up my mind. 

I applied for Fall 09 but was rejected, mostly likely because I only had 3 roles, so this time around I'm making sure to have enough. I auditioned in Rochester, NY in March but I didn't pass the audition so I'll be trying again next year, most likely in the same city (or Boston which seems to be Rochester's stand-in). I had tons of fun up there, its beautiful AND its the first audition so you find out first whether or not you passed, which means getting that all too important letter that much sooner. 

Here are the roles I'll be applying for in order:
1) Character Performer 
2) Character Attendant
3) Photopass Photographer
4) Attractions
5) Hospitality (insert Conceirge here as well if its available)
6) Transportation
7) BBB Hostess
8) Costuming

I want each one for entirely different reasons so I'll be very happy with any of them! I'm also considering adding housekeeping, custodial, and FSFB but hopefully I won't need to. I think 8 is pretty strong, dont you think?

Glad there's a bunch of us obsessing this early!!


----------



## DeeCee735

I'm a mom with a question on behalf of my son. What is the difference between the Fall Advantage program and the College Program, if any?

TIA!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Fall Advantage is the College Program.

The College Program is the name given to the overall program. In this program there are "seasons" you can work, since the program is the duration of a semester. There is:

"Spring" (Jan-May) which is the spring semester.
"Spring Advantage" (Jan-Aug) which is the the spring semester plus the summer
"Fall" (Aug-Jan) which is the fall semester.
"Fall Advantage" (May-Jan) which is the summer and the fall semester. 

There are no 'just summer' programs unless you've done the semester program in the past and you're coming back as an alumni.

Since each program occurs during a school semester, you have to take off a semester from your current institution. There are classes at Disney that are ACE recommended for credit but its up to your specific college whether to grant credit for those classes or charge you tuition. 

http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com

Click on students and you'll find all the information you need there.

Applications to participate in the Spring/Spring Advantage programs are available in September of this year, which if accepted, your son will attend the program Jan-May (or Aug if Advantage) of 2010. Applications for Fall/Fall Advantage are available in Jan or Feb of 2010, which means if accepted, he'd attend (May if Advantage) Aug-Dec of 2010.

Let us know if you have more questions! I think we've all been lurking here for quite some time so we know a lot about the program!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Hey everyone! My name is Marina and I live in Austin, Texas. I'm currently 20, but will be 21 this December, which is weird and exciting to think about. haha. I haven't decided on wellness or non-wellness. I'm also trying to figure out if I want to do fall or FA. Five months seems too short while seven months seems like an eternity away from home! haha. I guess I have a while to make up my mind.
> 
> I applied for Fall 09 but was rejected, mostly likely because I only had 3 roles, so this time around I'm making sure to have enough. I auditioned in Rochester, NY in March but I didn't pass the audition so I'll be trying again next year, most likely in the same city (or Boston which seems to be Rochester's stand-in). I had tons of fun up there, its beautiful AND its the first audition so you find out first whether or not you passed, which means getting that all too important letter that much sooner.
> 
> Here are the roles I'll be applying for in order:
> 1) Character Performer
> 2) Character Attendant
> 3) Photopass Photographer
> 4) Attractions
> 5) Hospitality (insert Conceirge here as well if its available)
> 6) Transportation
> 7) BBB Hostess
> 8) Costuming
> 
> I want each one for entirely different reasons so I'll be very happy with any of them! I'm also considering adding housekeeping, custodial, and FSFB but hopefully I won't need to. I think 8 is pretty strong, dont you think?
> 
> Glad there's a bunch of us obsessing this early!!



sorry you didn't pass your audition/get into the program for the fall 09 semester. are you going to be reapplying for the fall or fall advantage? if so maybe i'll see you next year at the auditions in Rochester.


----------



## disney&me

Hey guys!
I'm really new here but I'm 90% sure I will be applying to be there in 2010 for 12 months (hopefully May 2010 to May 2011).
My name is Jackie and I'm from Australia. I have a crazy accent, pet kangaroo and plan to apply to work in Hospitality.
I'm 20. If I come in May I will be 21 but if I come in January I will still be 20, which will be very odd for me since legal drinking age here is 18 so I've legally been able to drink for a few years now, but that doesn't fuss me too much. 
Hope to get to know some of you all (y'all? Trying to start work on my American accent!!)


----------



## BabyPiglet

disney&me said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm really new here but I'm 90% sure I will be applying to be there in 2010 for 12 months (hopefully May 2010 to May 2011).
> My name is Jackie and I'm from Australia. I have a crazy accent, pet kangaroo and plan to apply to work in Hospitality.
> I'm 20. If I come in May I will be 21 but if I come in January I will still be 20, which will be very odd for me since legal drinking age here is 18 so I've legally been able to drink for a few years now, but that doesn't fuss me too much.
> Hope to get to know some of you all (y'all? Trying to start work on my American accent!!)


Hello!  

So I assume you're planning on doing the Australia Seasonal Work Experience for a year? That's awesome, good luck! 

-------------------

If anyone cares, I have finally decided on a list. In order...

1. Hospitality/Concierge
2. Attractions
3. Recreation
4. Vacation Planner
5. Main Entrance Ops
6. Transportation
7. Character Attendant
8. Merchandise (I have experience here, but would like to do something different for CP)
9. Photopass Photographer
10. Costuming

*whew* I think I will have plenty of roles to check.


----------



## timberwolve12

Hey
My name is Laura and a buisness student at Northwood University in Midland, MI.  I am so exited to apply for the cp fall/2010...crazy to think I will b a junior by then!  Wanted to do it fall 2009 but my school is in the process of switching from tris to semesters and it would have put me crazy behind   Anyways I have a few questions...

1. How hard is it to get into the program?
2. Is it harder to get into fall advantage compared to just fall? 

Anyways...i have wanted to aply for four years and can't believe it's almost my time...I really hope this dream comes true!


----------



## Joanna71985

timberwolve12 said:


> Hey
> My name is Laura and a buisness student at Northwood University in Midland, MI.  I am so exited to apply for the cp fall/2010...crazy to think I will b a junior by then!  Wanted to do it fall 2009 but my school is in the process of switching from tris to semesters and it would have put me crazy behind   Anyways I have a few questions...
> 
> 1. How hard is it to get into the program?
> 2. Is it harder to get into fall advantage compared to just fall?
> 
> Anyways...i have wanted to aply for four years and can't believe it's almost my time...I really hope this dream comes true!



1. It usually isn't too hard to get accepted, as long as you meet the requirements (18+, have completed 1+ semesters in school, are in good standing at your school, ect). Also, it helps to pick as many roles as possible (as the CP is becoming a lot more popular).

2. No. It usually is fine to get into either.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

MaryPoppins86 said:


> sorry you didn't pass your audition/get into the program for the fall 09 semester. are you going to be reapplying for the fall or fall advantage? if so maybe i'll see you next year at the auditions in Rochester.



Yes, I'll definitely be reapplying. I'm auditioning here in Austin for the spring semester but I won't put any back up roles because I dont want to go in the spring in particular, but I dont want to pass an opportunity to be a character. Most likely, another 6 months won't help me enough as far as dance and improv experience so I'm thinking it'll be fall 2010, which I'll go with another role if i dont pass the audition then. 

I'd love to meet up there! Maybe we can take the train together or something! I'll be going to NYC for a few days before so maybe we'll have a similar stop or something. I went with a friend in March but i'll be by myself next year so it'd be nice to have someone to hang out with!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Yes, I'll definitely be reapplying. I'm auditioning here in Austin for the spring semester but I won't put any back up roles because I dont want to go in the spring in particular, but I dont want to pass an opportunity to be a character. Most likely, another 6 months won't help me enough as far as dance and improv experience so I'm thinking it'll be fall 2010, which I'll go with another role if i dont pass the audition then.
> 
> I'd love to meet up there! Maybe we can take the train together or something! I'll be going to NYC for a few days before so maybe we'll have a similar stop or something. I went with a friend in March but i'll be by myself next year so it'd be nice to have someone to hang out with!



i live in jersey but the audition at the nyc location is still about 5 (i think) from where i live. depending on what time the audition is i may spend the night. it would be nice to hang out with someone who's going.


----------



## joepic

bump


----------



## Cloudless Nights

Hey! I'm Julianne, and I'm going to be a sophomore a this fall. I applied Fall '09 and was accepted as QSFB, but a last minute job opening up here made me have to decline the offer.  And I can't apply Spring '10 because of my major requirements, so Fall '10 it is! 

My top choices of roles are Attractions, followed by Merchandise and Character Attendant.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Hi everyone! I'm Abby, I'm 18, and I just graduated high school. I definitely want to do the CP at some point during my college career, but I think I'm going to wait and apply for Fall Quarter/Fall Advantage 2010. I want to get settled and make sure it fits into my academic plan and all that jazz.   (Even though I'm a double major in Art/Art History and English/Creative writing. )

Since I want to be a Character Performer, that also gives me the option to take some dance classes ahead of time and reaudition if it doesn't work out. But I also want to do it with my friend Patrick, so I guess right now I'm kind of just rolling with it. 

The roles I'm interested in are:
- Character Performer. I would LOVE to do face, and I think I could do Ariel or Belle (or both!)
- Concierge. I'm not really interested in hospitality per se but I know I would be good at this and enjoy it.
- Photopass.
- Attractions.
- FSFB.

Well... now that you've read that novel...


----------



## joepic

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Abby, I'm 18, and I just graduated high school. I definitely want to do the CP at some point during my college career, but I think I'm going to wait and apply for Fall Quarter/Fall Advantage 2010. I want to get settled and make sure it fits into my academic plan and all that jazz.   (Even though I'm a double major in Art/Art History and English/Creative writing. )
> 
> Since I want to be a Character Performer, that also gives me the option to take some dance classes ahead of time and reaudition if it doesn't work out. But I also want to do it with my friend Patrick, so I guess right now I'm kind of just rolling with it.
> 
> The roles I'm interested in are:
> - Character Performer. I would LOVE to do face, and I think I could do Ariel or Belle (or both!)
> - Concierge. I'm not really interested in hospitality per se but I know I would be good at this and enjoy it.
> - Photopass.
> - Attractions.
> - FSFB.
> 
> Well... now that you've read that novel...




Hello and Welcome to the Dis!

I'm 17 and also graduating this year... I'll be applying for the Fall 2010 program and can't wait! Stick around here - you'll learn so much about the program. It really will make time fly.... before you know it, you'll be applying!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

joepic said:


> Hello and Welcome to the Dis!
> 
> I'm 17 and also graduating this year... I'll be applying for the Fall 2010 program and can't wait! Stick around here - you'll learn so much about the program. It really will make time fly.... before you know it, you'll be applying!



Thanks!  I'm actually quite the lurkster and have been for some time.  <-- That's me lurking on the Dis. 

Plus I have a friend who did the program as a CP and another friend who's doing it in Merchandise. I love the Dis, I feel like it has answers for everything... great for someone like me who likes to plan wayyy ahead. Now I've just got to wait until it's time to apply...


----------



## joepic

228 days left until we can apply! Don't worry it'll come by!


----------



## DisneyAngie

Resurrecting this thread, lol.   Do you all realize that we will be the next group of CP applicants?  I was looking at the CP web site earlier, and the application for Spring 2010 was calling to me (there's no way I could do Spring 2010, so it was good that I resisted, haha).

I'm going to be freshman in college this year, so I would be doing the CP fall of my sophomore year.  I'm thinking of checking off (in no particular order; my thoughts change just about daily): attractions, hospitality, character attendant, merchandise, vacation planner, and FSFB.  Maybe Main Entrance Ops too; we'll see .

I have a couple of concerns about doing the CP, namely that my college is not going to give me any credit, and also that I have back problems, which would probably be aggravated by certain roles.  But mostly I'm just really excited by the thought of being part of the CP.  I mean, really, living at Disney for five months?  Who wouldn't want to do it?  (Yes, I do know it's work, lol.  But a day of work at Disney beats a day of work back home!)


----------



## tmk0051

HEY! I'm Tressa and I'm from Texas and I am thinking about applying for the fall 2010 program! I graduate college in May and want to work for Disney in some capacity! I am not sure about doing the college program or just plain applying for Disney...seasoned cast members, what would you recommend? I am so excited!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

tmk0051 said:


> HEY! I'm Tressa and I'm from Texas and I am thinking about applying for the fall 2010 program! I graduate college in May and want to work for Disney in some capacity! I am not sure about doing the college program or just plain applying for Disney...seasoned cast members, what would you recommend? I am so excited!



I'm far from a seasoned CM (quite the opposite in fact), but there's a lot of talk about a hiring freeze right now. The CP might be one of the best ways to get into the company at the moment.


----------



## DisneyAngie

I am not a seasoned CM either, but I agree with QueenofPrideRock.  Even though they're not hiring as many regular CMs at the moment, Disney is accepting many people into the CP.  I think you would find it much easier to be accepted into the CP than to be hired as a regular CM right now because of the economy.  The CP can be a great way to get your foot in the door, and at the end, you have more options to continue working for Disney (you can extend (stay for an additional semester), go seasonal, apply for a professional internship, or apply for a full time position).  Plus, you would get to try it out for a while to make sure you like it, before really committing yourself.


----------



## Joanna71985

I would definitely go with the CP.


----------



## coorsie

Hey everybody!
I'm Cori, and I'm a Hospitality major applying for Fall 2010!! Although I'd *love* to do FA, I've already decided to work my current job for most of the summer to save up for expenses/etc.
I'm not sure about everything I'll be applying for, but my list probably will include (in no particular order...):
Hospitality
Concierge
Character Attendant
FSFB
Photopass
Vacation Planner

What's it now, less than five months til we apply? :


----------



## Disney_Lover06

We have about 135 days to go!


----------



## coorsie

Disney_Lover06 said:


> We have about 135 days to go!




oh gee, now i've got a daily countdown. this could be trouble!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

I think you guys should definitely check out my blog to help pass the time...  

Since I don't have anything to write about re: me and the CP for awhile, I'm planning on doing informative posts covering different aspects of the program until it's time to apply! So any input, thoughts, or ideas you have would be great!


----------



## coorsie

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I think you guys should definitely check out my blog to help pass the time...
> 
> Since I don't have anything to write about re: me and the CP for awhile, I'm planning on doing informative posts covering different aspects of the program until it's time to apply! So any input, thoughts, or ideas you have would be great!



Done. I love reading these blogs, and sooner than later mine will be up and running. Wayyy in advance, I know, but still exciting!


----------



## DisneyGirl421

Yay! more people! 

Jeez, I love these countdowns and all, but stop reminding me how much time I have left in college!  I don't wanna think about the G-word in May! lol

I need to check out these blogs... and eventually start one...


----------



## Disney_Lover06

> Jeez, I love these countdowns and all, but stop reminding me how much time I have left in college! I don't wanna think about the G-word in May! lol




I agree! Thinking about the G-word in May is scary but hopefully Disney World will become the real world for me. That can't be too scary!!  

I also love reading blogs and watching vlogs. I will have a blog up in running but it's too early right now for me. I'll start one around December or so.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

If I get in for Spring 2010 I'm going to try for Fall 2010 as well.  If I don't get in for Spring 2010 I'm going to try for Fall Advantage 2010 lol


----------



## coorsie

CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> If I get in for Spring 2010 I'm going to try for Fall 2010 as well.  If I don't get in for Spring 2010 I'm going to try for Fall Advantage 2010 lol



Good luck for Spring!! Hope to see you in the fall either way!!


----------



## coorsie

So I toyed with the idea of creating a Facebook group for Fall 2010'ers, but I'd like to know if people were interested in taking part in that before I started it. I'd also be looking for other people to volunteer to admin/etc.
Thoughts? :


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

coorsie said:


> So I toyed with the idea of creating a Facebook group for Fall 2010'ers, but I'd like to know if people were interested in taking part in that before I started it. I'd also be looking for other people to volunteer to admin/etc.
> Thoughts? :



Someone actually beat you to it! We're an anxious bunch.  It's here.


----------



## coorsie

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Someone actually beat you to it! We're an anxious bunch.  It's here.



wow! wonder why i couldn't find it... thanks for the link!


----------



## Melinda22

Hey everyone! I'm Melinda 

I am an Interior Architecture/Design major. My choices as of now are (in no particular order):
Costumes
Character Attendant
Attractions
Lifeguarding (if I can get back into swimming shape)
Merchandising
Transportation (monorail specifically)

My number one choice was character performer, since I have been dancing and acting since I was 5, but because auditions are so late I didn't want my other choices filling incase I didn't pass. Especially since I am graduating in May so this is my only shot at this. I'm going to try for a Professional Internship after my CP and if I don't get that, audition to extend as a character performer.

 I'm excited


----------



## lala88

Melinda22 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Melinda
> 
> I am an Interior Architecture/Design major. My choices as of now are (in no particular order):
> Costumes
> Character Attendant
> Attractions
> Lifeguarding (if I can get back into swimming shape)
> Merchandising
> Transportation (monorail specifically)
> 
> My number one choice was character performer, since I have been dancing and acting since I was 5, but because auditions are so late I didn't want my other choices filling incase I didn't pass. Especially since I am graduating in May so this is my only shot at this. I'm going to try for a Professional Internship after my CP and if I don't get that, audition to extend as a character performer.
> 
> I'm excited



as of right now i keep hearing (or seeing) that if you pick character performer and you do not get pick after auditions they have changed it that you already have another position lined up. Granted you have been accepted into the program. Go to this thread for more information http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2276954


----------



## MaryPoppins86

coorsie said:


> wow! wonder why i couldn't find it... thanks for the link!



ya, this group has been around since the begining of the year/late of 2008. it was extremely dead when i joined. but it's slowly getting members. just like the other wdwcp groups.


----------



## Melinda22

lala88 said:


> as of right now i keep hearing (or seeing) that if you pick character performer and you do not get pick after auditions they have changed it that you already have another position lined up. Granted you have been accepted into the program. Go to this thread for more information



I went to that thread right after I posted that  That is such good news and if true, that means I will go ahead and audition! I'm so excited now! I've been dancing and acting since I was 5 and always got casted in those character type roles. Always loved it and I'm really looking forward to the audition. Sounds like fun!


----------



## LOST4815162342

Hey yall. Im going to apply for Fall Advantage 2010. The only thing is I dont know what position I want to apply for. On my last program I wanted attractions or something and I ended up at CHH for QSR and I loved it but that was because I working with good people in a restaurant that I liked so I dont.


----------



## Ylushi

Hi my name is Alyssa and I'm from Michigan.  I'm thinking of applying for regular Fall.  I went down in the Spring and ended up leaving and am really missing it so I think that I would like to try again 
The roles I would like:
(top picks)
Attractions and Costuming - tied for first.
Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique Hostess
Character Attendant and Quick-Service Restaurant-Kitchen Only (interesting in culinary)
Merchandise 

(the rest in no order because I can't decide)
Transportation 
Resort Hopper 
PhotoPass Photographer  
Housekeeping
Hospitality 

I had worked in attractions and really liked it although I don't think I would want to go back to the ride I got to work on even though it was enjoyable.  My friend and roommate who stayed had Costuming and I really liked the hours she was working and it seemed like a lot of fun  (she does Photopass now)
I'm hoping me and my friend can get in together and room.


----------



## CursedCarolers

Well, kids. Looks like I'm one of the crew now. 9 years of waiting, another one won't be so bad. I really want to do Spring but I just got rejected and I can't wait another semester.


----------



## lala88

Carolers I know exactly how you feel. I just got a rejection letter last week and now I am a Fall hopeful (even though I really want to do spring) I love the fall and the holidays with my family but I am going to have to tough it up and try for then because I CAN NOT wait till next spring to go! here is hoping to seeing everyone there!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

CursedCarolers said:


> Well, kids. Looks like I'm one of the crew now. 9 years of waiting, another one won't be so bad. I really want to do Spring but I just got rejected and I can't wait another semester.



Aw man thats terrible! I'm so sorry. I was rejected last semester. Time will fly and soon enough you'll be able to apply again. Fall semester will be amazing with all the holiday stuff going on! I wanted to go in the fall but I'm in spring now. 

Good luck and keep us updated come application time!


----------



## Lauren in wonderland

CursedCarolers said:


> Well, kids. Looks like I'm one of the crew now. 9 years of waiting, another one won't be so bad. I really want to do Spring but I just got rejected and I can't wait another semester.



i know you deserved to get in and we all do here. you'll get in. and now you have so much experince with this whole process under your belt, you'll kick huge butt that theyll probably hire you on the phone. no worries you'll make it in.  look its mr. banana grabber.


----------



## coorsie

So sorry to hear about not getting in  but best of luck with fall 2010 and hopefully we'll all see each other down there!!


----------



## Melinda22

Sorry carolers and lala. That sucks  

But hopefully we all get to go Fall '10!!!


----------



## njprincess601

I'm thinking of applying for Fall of 2010! My name is Amanda and I'm from New Jersey but I go to school in Virginia. When do the applications go up for the fall? I'm guessing sometime in January?


----------



## coorsie

njprincess601 said:


> I'm thinking of applying for Fall of 2010! My name is Amanda and I'm from New Jersey but I go to school in Virginia. When do the applications go up for the fall? I'm guessing sometime in January?



I heard that last year they were up on January 20th (119 days from now...)


----------



## slk08c

hey everyone!

my name is stephanie and i would love to do CP in fall 2010. i'm currently a sophomore at florida state studying hospitality! i'd like to work in entertainment, hospitality, or food.

i'm planning on going to the presentation at fsu on october 14th


----------



## Salukfan

I hope Summer Alumni hopefuls count.  

I'm Samantha and am hoping to do the Summer Alumni program in 2010, should it be available.  I've done it once before (actually extended it into Fall 2008, which my poor academic career didn't appreciate ) and hope it'll be available again.  I know they offered more roles last year, like Attractions and Merch, in addition to QSF&B and Custodial; I'm hoping for the same in 2010.  I'd shoot for Attractions at that point, but I wouldn't mind Custodial again.  

Hope to see ya'll around.


----------



## trisheroll

Hi! My name is Trish and I'm trying to participate in the Fall 2010 College Program for Disneyland!! I am thinking of attractions, photopass, and merchandise :]


----------



## Damhsa04

Hey my name's Molly.  I'm currently a freshman at the University of Rhode Island. I'm a Fall '10 hopeful.  I'd be having my 19th birthday down there next year. I'm going to a Spring presenation next week so that when the e-presentation comes out I can watch it and apply asap.

My top roles are:
1. Concierge
2. Vacation Planner
3. Hospitality
4. Merchandise
5. Main Entrance Operations
6. Costuming


----------



## Disney_Lover06

> Hey my name's Molly. I'm currently a freshman at the University of Rhode Island. I'm a Fall '10 hopeful.


My name is Molly too!


----------



## Damhsa04

Disney_Lover06 said:


> My name is Molly too!



Ha. Cool.  I don't know that many Mollys


----------



## Ariel864

Hi everyone! I'm Brittany and I'm from Illinois, near Chicago. I'm a senior in college, and will be graduating May 2010. I applied for Fall 2007, got in for merchandise, but had to say no for personal reasons at the time. 

This time around I'm considering:
-Attractions
- Costuming
-Maybe Character Performer or Character Attendant


----------



## UcyaliLolly

Hi guys~! I'm Chloe from Seattle, and I'm brand new to the DisBoards, but not to the CP. I did FQA 2008 at the Jungle Cruise and extended to May 2009, and I've been dying to go back ever since I set foot on the plane back home, lol. I'm gonna do either Fall or FQA 2010, but the wait is killing me! So far I'm planning to check off~
1. Concierge
2. Attractions
3. Character attendant
4. Merchandise
5. FSFB
6. Costuming

I really don't know what I'm gonna do with myself until the application for fall comes out. I need a fast-forward button. ;P nice to meet y'all!


----------



## Ariel864

UcyaliLolly said:


> I really don't know what I'm gonna do with myself until the application for fall comes out. I need a fast-forward button. ;P nice to meet y'all!



I know exactly how you feel!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

> Hi guys~! I'm Chloe from Seattle, and I'm brand new to the DisBoards, but not to the CP.



Welcome to the DisBoards!


----------



## c0pperboom

Hey guys! I'm Lauren and also a Fall 2010 hopeful!! I'm a junior at Hunter College in NYC with a major in Film and Media Studies! My top choices for the CP are Attractions, Merchandise and Hospitality! I'm new to the board at well and am getting so antsy and excited to apply!!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

> I'm new to the board at well and am getting so antsy and excited to apply!!



Also, welcome to the DisBoards! I think we all are pretty antsy and can't wait for mid-January when applications go up!!


----------



## Pearls

Hi guys  
My name is Paula, I'm a freshman at the University of Nevada, Las Vegas with a major in hospitality management. 
My top roles are: 
Hospitality
Concierge
Attractions
Merchandise 
Character Attendant


----------



## epfootballcutie04

Hey everyone!! My name is Crissa and I did the CP Spring Advantage 2009 in Hospitality and I can't WAIT to apply again for fall 2010. I'm also going to be applying for a professional internship to have a plan B... and if there is an opening, i'm going to be applying for the Disney Cruise Line as well. 

As far as a CP goes, my top choices are : 

1. Character Attendant
2. Attractions
3. Hospitality
4. Merchandise
5. Concierge

I really really really really want to get in a park this time so I can have a wider range of Disney Experience since I already have the Hotel experience.


----------



## coorsie

epfootballcutie04 said:


> Hey everyone!! My name is Crissa and I did the CP Spring Advantage 2009 in Hospitality and I can't WAIT to apply again for fall 2010. I'm also going to be applying for a professional internship to have a plan B... and if there is an opening, i'm going to be applying for the Disney Cruise Line as well.



Where did you work and what was it like? I'm thinking of putting Hospitality as my first choice but I am curious as to what it's like...
Did you relatively regular hours? Did you have previous hotel experience?
I'm sure there are more questions, but I'll take answers to those if you're around :-D


----------



## epfootballcutie04

coorsie said:


> Where did you work and what was it like? I'm thinking of putting Hospitality as my first choice but I am curious as to what it's like...
> Did you relatively regular hours? Did you have previous hotel experience?
> I'm sure there are more questions, but I'll take answers to those if you're around :-D



 

I worked at Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa... and at Old Key West Resort. 

I did have previous hotel experience working at Hyatt for 2 years. But some people I worked with had no experience, in fact, it was their first job ever... 

I always worked 5 days a week and i always had 8 1/2 hour shifts. Other people were asked to extend frequently but the majority was what I had... 

check out my blog I'm currently in the process of making... i think it will answer most questions people have!! I talk about almost everything. You might have to click the previous posts button a couple times to dig into the hospitality info area though  

http://crissadcp09.blogspot.com/

Let me know if you have any other questions!!!!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

epfootballcutie04 said:


> I worked at Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa... and at Old Key West Resort.
> 
> I did have previous hotel experience working at Hyatt for 2 years. But some people I worked with had no experience, in fact, it was their first job ever...
> 
> I always worked 5 days a week and i always had 8 1/2 hour shifts. Other people were asked to extend frequently but the majority was what I had...
> 
> check out my blog I'm currently in the process of making... i think it will answer most questions people have!! I talk about almost everything. You might have to click the previous posts button a couple times to dig into the hospitality info area though
> 
> http://crissadcp09.blogspot.com/
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions!!!!



Did you work with any non-Hospitality majors?


----------



## epfootballcutie04

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Did you work with any non-Hospitality majors?



I think 2 of the CP's were non-hospitality majors and I think at any given time we had roughly 15 CPs. 

I'm not sure what it was like at any of the other resorts though


----------



## joepic

Nice to meet all of you! I'm planning to apply for Fall Advantage 2010, hopefully all will go well! My name is Joe by the way and I'm a freshman in college.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

epfootballcutie04 said:


> I think 2 of the CP's were non-hospitality majors and I think at any given time we had roughly 15 CPs.
> 
> I'm not sure what it was like at any of the other resorts though



Thanks!


----------



## c0pperboom

Hey guys! So, me being me, I decided to be bored and start my CP Vlog/Blog! I'm wayyy too ahead of the game, but whatever it's fun! 

Vlog: Youtube.com/user/laurenwdwcp

Blog: Laurenwdwcp.blogspot.com

Comment/subscribe if you're like me and decided to start one as well!


----------



## epfootballcutie04

c0pperboom said:


> Hey guys! So, me being me, I decided to be bored and start my CP Vlog/Blog! I'm wayyy too ahead of the game, but whatever it's fun!
> 
> Vlog: Youtube.com/user/laurenwdwcp
> 
> Blog: Laurenwdwcp.blogspot.com
> 
> Comment/subscribe if you're like me and decided to start one as well!



Hey Lauren!! I subscribed to your vlogs  I loved your first one!! 

I suppose I can post the link to to my vlogs/cp/other videos as well... most of the pre cp vlogs were done before leaving for my first CP SA 09... but i go over packing and stufffffffff lol

Also, something that doesn't hurt to start early is... PRE CHECK IN MEET AND GREET DINNER!!!!

I set up and organized a dinner of 65 people (which if you watch my vlogs you'll learn all about that) but it was at the rainforest cafe and it was an INCREDIBLE way to get to meet everyone the night before checkin!! 

so here goes! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/epfootballcutie04

I have Pre CP 09 videos, videos from down on the CP and a couple non cp videos... I'll probably start making some more once applications go up!!


----------



## c0pperboom

epfootballcutie04 said:


> Hey Lauren!! I subscribed to your vlogs  I loved your first one!!
> 
> I suppose I can post the link to to my vlogs/cp/other videos as well... most of the pre cp vlogs were done before leaving for my first CP SA 09... but i go over packing and stufffffffff lol
> 
> Also, something that doesn't hurt to start early is... PRE CHECK IN MEET AND GREET DINNER!!!!
> 
> I set up and organized a dinner of 65 people (which if you watch my vlogs you'll learn all about that) but it was at the rainforest cafe and it was an INCREDIBLE way to get to meet everyone the night before checkin!!



Thanks!!! Subscribed back!!  Just checked out your vids, the one where you guys made snow is hilarious!!!!! They are really informative too, thanks!

A pre-check in dinner sounds AMAZING! That would be a really cool thing to do!  I'm in!


----------



## epfootballcutie04

haha yeah making snow was really fun  ah, good times!! haha

I don't mind taking on the responsibility of another dinner at all. I had a lot of fun planning it all out for my first CP. The ONLLLYYYYYYY thing is.... 

If we have a lot of people wanting to do it, I'm going to NEED a couple other _organized_ people to help me out and make additional reservations. And we will all need to be in communication with each other and the restaurant too because the rainforest cafe at DTD kinda screwed it all up... but it was still REALLY fun. 

but more on that later, once people start getting accepted. We'll have to move quick though for fall advantage people since they start arriving in Mayyyy!!!! I can't WAIT!


----------



## c0pperboom

I'll def help out!!! I love planning things like that! NP at all! 

I wish I didn't have to work/take extra classes this summer so I could do fall advantage!


----------



## epfootballcutie04

c0pperboom said:


> I'll def help out!!! I love planning things like that! NP at all!
> 
> I wish I didn't have to work/take extra classes this summer so I could do fall advantage!



ahh... yeah i'm doing fall advantage assuming I get accepted  

The regular program is just waaayyyy too short!! From what I saw and experienced through friends who did regular spring it's like you FINALLY get to REALLY know people and then you have to leave. 

So it's advantage again... and then hopefully extending. haha... I looooooove the CP. A lot! 

So looks like i'll be planning the dinner for my arrival date (all assuming I get accepted, lol) and looks like your arrival date is lucky, too! It's fun planning things like that!! You just have to stay organized  But sounds like you're that type of person!!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

epfootballcutie04 said:


> ahh... yeah i'm doing fall advantage assuming I get accepted
> 
> The regular program is just waaayyyy too short!! From what I saw and experienced through friends who did regular spring it's like you FINALLY get to REALLY know people and then you have to leave.
> 
> So it's advantage again... and then hopefully extending. haha... I looooooove the CP. A lot!
> 
> So looks like i'll be planning the dinner for my arrival date (all assuming I get accepted, lol) and looks like your arrival date is lucky, too! It's fun planning things like that!! You just have to stay organized  But sounds like you're that type of person!!



May? Really? I don't get out of school until June 11ish!! Do you have any idea of, like, rough check in/check out dates? Because I'd be doing the quarter program, and I'd need to get back to school by early January... hmm. This is kinda confusing.

The check in dinner sounds awesome! I may be able to help organize that too, assuming I get accepted and am able to do the program and all. Oh, I subscribed to your YouTube channel as well! And will probably subscribe to the blog too, in a moment.

Ahh can it be time to apply now please??


----------



## epfootballcutie04

QueenofPrideRock said:


> May? Really? I don't get out of school until June 11ish!! Do you have any idea of, like, rough check in/check out dates? Because I'd be doing the quarter program, and I'd need to get back to school by early January... hmm. This is kinda confusing.
> 
> The check in dinner sounds awesome! I may be able to help organize that too, assuming I get accepted and am able to do the program and all. Oh, I subscribed to your YouTube channel as well! And will probably subscribe to the blog too, in a moment.
> 
> Ahh can it be time to apply now please??



Generally speaking fall advantage is mid-end of may until January 2nd-ish I believe... regular fall ends around the same time but normally starts up Mid August. That is very very generally speaking. The only real way to find out the exact dates is once you get accepted and can pick the dates! 

I'm hoping my school doesn't go too far into May, haha. Normally it gets out around the 18th ish, so I might have to talk to professors and see if I can take Finals early!!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

> The regular program is just waaayyyy too short!! From what I saw and experienced through friends who did regular spring it's like you FINALLY get to REALLY know people and then you have to leave.



That makes me sad! I'm just doing Fall if I get accepted. I am going with my family to Hawaii in July and maybe Europe with my friends for a graduation present in June! So the regular fall season is the only option for me!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

> May? Really? I don't get out of school until June 11ish!! Do you have any idea of, like, rough check in/check out dates? Because I'd be doing the quarter program, and I'd need to get back to school by early January... hmm. This is kinda confusing.



I know this year had a check in date for June 15th if you are on the quarter program!


----------



## epfootballcutie04

Disney_Lover06 said:


> That makes me sad! I'm just doing Fall if I get accepted. I am going with my family to Hawaii in July and maybe Europe with my friends for a graduation present in June! So the regular fall season is the only option for me!



awwww, don't be sad! I didn't mean to make anyone sad 

The regular length programs are still an incredible opportunity and you still learn so very much and still make beautiful long-lasting friendships with people from all over the world!!! Just please take advantage of every opportunity and live every second to the fullest because even with the advantage program, it's over before you know it! 

And psh! You get to go to Hawaii and maybe EUROPE?!? ... do you know how lucky you are?  Hawaii is absolutely gorgeous and I've wanted to go to Europe since I could say it haha.... and then you might get to do the CP afterwards just in time for food and wine festival at Epcot, the Halloween parties, and then thanksgiving, christmas and new years... you, my friend, are one incredibly lucky individual


----------



## Ariel864

epfootballcutie04 said:


> If we have a lot of people wanting to do it, I'm going to NEED a couple other _organized_ people to help me out and make additional reservations. And we will all need to be in communication with each other and the restaurant too because the rainforest cafe at DTD kinda screwed it all up... but it was still REALLY fun.



That sounds like so much fun and I'd totally be up for it if I get in and am able to go! Are you talking about a dinner for the regular Fall session or for Fall Advantage?


----------



## Disney_Lover06

> And psh! You get to go to Hawaii and maybe EUROPE?!? ... do you know how lucky you are?  Hawaii is absolutely gorgeous and I've wanted to go to Europe since I could say it haha.... and then you might get to do the CP afterwards just in time for food and wine festival at Epcot, the Halloween parties, and then thanksgiving, christmas and new years... you, my friend, are one incredibly lucky individual



I guess I can't complain too much! 




> If we have a lot of people wanting to do it, I'm going to NEED a couple other organized people to help me out and make additional reservations. And we will all need to be in communication with each other and the restaurant too because the rainforest cafe at DTD kinda screwed it all up... but it was still REALLY fun.



I think that is a great idea! I'll help set up one dinner for Fall session!


----------



## epfootballcutie04

Ariel864 said:


> That sounds like so much fun and I'd totally be up for it if I get in and am able to go! Are you talking about a dinner for the regular Fall session or for Fall Advantage?





Disney_Lover06 said:


> I think that is a great idea! I'll help set up one dinner for Fall session!



I'm applying for advantage, but if the only way I can get in is by doing regular fall, then that's how it's going to have to be. haha. 

Another option I was thinking of, would be to have it at something like Pop Century or All Star Resorts in their big food court type of area. It's cheaper... (a LOT cheaper)... it's got a wider variety of food... and they have a lot more areas just to sit and talk during/after/before and whatnot. 

While going to an actual restaurant was a lot of fun, you do have to worry about people who don't pay/don't show up/what if someone doesn't like that food, etc. 

Just a thought


----------



## ashley0139

Ok, bumping this thread because, well, I just found it. 

My name is Ashley and I've pretty much decided that I will applying for Fall '10.  Whether or not I get it, and whether or not I can go are a different story.  I will be graduating (college) Spring 2010 so this is my only chance to apply for the CP.  I'm originally from GA but I live in NYC right now for school (and hopefully forever, ha!)  I'm a theatre management major.

It is less important for me to be at Disney and more important for me to be doing the role I really want to be doing (I know, HORRORS), so I won't be applying for many roles.  I actually haven't even looked through all the roles too thoroughly yet.

My top (and kind of only) choice at the moment is Costuming.  I'll have to look through and decide if there are others I would be willing to put my career on hold for.

Ok, that was a quick intro as I am on my way to class.  Nice to meet you all and hope to be talking to you soon!


----------



## kmg148

I'll be graduating in the spring and applying for a PI, but I think I'm going to apply for the CP as well!

I did the CP in FSFB during spring of this year!


----------



## c0pperboom

Where in NYC, what school? That's where I'm from, and live, and go to school in haha. I'm also applying for the Fall 2010 CP!


----------



## DisneyGirl421

Ashley - YAY theatre majors!   I'm graduating in May too, and Costuming is my first choice as well.  I will do the CP no matter what I get, I just REALLY want costuming because I want a career with Disney Theatricals eventually (stage managing probably) and this will look great on my resume.


----------



## La Belle et la Bête

I've decided that I am going to apply for Fall 2010.

Do you think it's too early to start a blog? 

*Any idea when applications and audition dates will be available?*

I truly love Disney and so excited for the opportunity to be a part of it


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

La Belle et la Bête;34105945 said:
			
		

> I've decided that I am going to apply for Fall 2010.
> 
> Do you think it's too early to start a blog?
> 
> *Any idea when applications and audition dates will be available?*
> 
> I truly love Disney and so excited for the opportunity to be a part of it



a) I love your screenname... Babyshambles? 

b) Nope! I've got like 15 entries in mine (abbydoesdisney.blogspot.com), including 4 official vlogs. Go for it! I also recommend joining the Fall 2010 Facebook group, which is here.

c) Sometime around Jan 20th the application will go up. Audition dates will be POSTED shortly after that, and auditions will probably be scheduled for like... late March, maybe? Not as sure on that one. But applications will be up roughly around the 20th!


----------



## Wavy Blue

La Belle et la Bête;34105945 said:
			
		

> I've decided that I am going to apply for Fall 2010.
> 
> Do you think it's too early to start a blog?
> 
> *Any idea when applications and audition dates will be available?*
> 
> I truly love Disney and so excited for the opportunity to be a part of it



Nope, it is definitely not too early to start a blog!  I already did, haha. Besides helping you get excited, a blog is a good place to collect information about the College Program.

I'm not sure about audition dates, but applications should open sometime in January. Hopefully closer to Jan 1 that later--the anticipation is already killing me!


----------



## La Belle et la Bête

Thanks.

I've started one -- going to work on my first entry and play with the html. It's official now 

January will be here before we know it. Especially with the holidays coming up. SO exciting!


Abby*
Super cute blog. Before I even read, my first thought was you should be friends with _Ariel_. What date are you auditioning? What other roles are you interested in?


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

La Belle et la Bête;34111881 said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> I've started one -- going to work on my first entry and play with the html. It's official now
> 
> January will be here before we know it. Especially with the holidays coming up. SO exciting!
> 
> 
> Abby*
> Super cute blog. Before I even read, my first thought was you should be friends with _Ariel_. What date are you auditioning? What other roles are you interested in?



I'm excited to read your blog! Definitely post a link when you get a chance!

And thank you sooo much!  I'm auditioning November 6 in Chicago. My top three were Character Performer, Attractions, and Concierge, but I was just accepted into FSFB. I'm super excited and a little surprised that they picked me for it, since we didn't talk about it in my interview or anything and I don't have a super huge amount of experience in food service... I worked in a coffee shop!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

epfootballcutie04 said:


> I'm applying for advantage, but if the only way I can get in is by doing regular fall, then that's how it's going to have to be. haha.
> 
> _Another option I was thinking of, would be to have it at something like Pop Century or All Star Resorts in their big food court type of area. It's cheaper... (a LOT cheaper)... it's got a wider variety of food... and they have a lot more areas just to sit and talk during/after/before and whatnot.
> 
> While going to an actual restaurant was a lot of fun, you do have to worry about people who don't pay/don't show up/what if someone doesn't like that food, etc. _
> 
> Just a thought



i think this such an awesome idea! i'd love to help you organize this in anyway. so if we're both accepted and have the same arrive date let me know how i can help. i agree with you about having dinner at one of those resorts. plus not everyone will want to eat. some might want to do a little shopping or simply go swimming. i know the pools at Pop Century closes at midnight.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

i look at my mickeypath siggy and go "omg 88 days. that's such a long time from now" then i go "omg 88 days, that's not too far away". i never realized just how much waiting to apply can be so much torture i remember when i first put up the countdown name tag, it read 320 days.


----------



## La Belle et la Bête

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I'm excited to read your blog! Definitely post a link when you get a chance!
> 
> And thank you sooo much!  I'm auditioning November 6 in Chicago. My top three were Character Performer, Attractions, and Concierge, but I was just accepted into FSFB. I'm super excited and a little surprised that they picked me for it, since we didn't talk about it in my interview or anything and I don't have a super huge amount of experience in food service... I worked in a coffee shop!



Congratulations!!!! 

That's great! I have a slight obsession with the Grand Floridian and would LOVE working at any of their restaurants (really any job at the GF). All of the park & hotel restaurants are amazing and I'm sure would be super fun.

Now you're next step is auditioning -- how exciting!! I'm sure you'll do great


Blog link in sig


----------



## epfootballcutie04

MaryPoppins86 said:


> i think this such an awesome idea! i'd love to help you organize this in anyway. so if we're both accepted and have the same arrive date let me know how i can help. i agree with you about having dinner at one of those resorts. plus not everyone will want to eat. some might want to do a little shopping or simply go swimming. i know the pools at Pop Century closes at midnight.



Sounds good!!! If I get accepted I'm going to try my hardest to get the first arrival date possible. I want to do everything in my power to make sure I can celebrate another birthday in disney and my birthday is June 1st so it's like right in the middle of the arrival dates  

I will definitely let you know though


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

La Belle et la Bête;34131767 said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> That's great! I have a slight obsession with the Grand Floridian and would LOVE working at any of their restaurants (really any job at the GF). All of the park & hotel restaurants are amazing and I'm sure would be super fun.
> 
> Now you're next step is auditioning -- how exciting!! I'm sure you'll do great
> 
> 
> Blog link in sig



I love your blog layout! Yeah, I'd be happy with almost any restaurant... California Grill would be AWESOME, 50's Prime Time Cafe, Cinderella's Royal Table... I'm a fan of the GF as well. And the Poly. Ooh, or Boma. So yeah, not much I'm not a fan of, haha.


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

Hi everybody!
My name's Lyanne. I'm 18 years old, a freshman in college and I'm from Puerto Rico.
I'm a 2010 Fall Advantage hopeful and this is my first post in the forums, although I've been lurking around for a while. 
My top role choices are:
-Attractions
-Photopass photographer
-Character Attendant
and Merchandise
but when it comes down to it, I think I would do any role just to work at WDW.

Before finding this thread I thought I was the only person looking forward to the program so early but I see I was waaay wrong. hehe 
Anyways, I'm looking forward to getting to know you and HEY, hopefully we'll all get accepted when the time comes.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Hi everyone!

My name is Emily, and I'm a CP alum from Fall 2008. I worked attractions (Splash Mountain!) and it was every bit as incredible as you would imagine!

I graduate with my Bachelor's in Marketing Communication from Emerson College in May. I am determined to go back to Disney. I'm really hoping to be accepted into the CP again - or, better yet, be offered a professional internship.

If I do the CP again, my top choices would be: 1- Hospitality 2- Concierge 3- Vacation Planning. Attractions was fun, but I'm ready for something a little different. I also feel these roles are a bit more focused on the industry I'm looking to enter.

So excited to get to know all of you! We can suffer the excruciating waiting process together!


----------



## ashley0139

DisneyGirl421 said:


> Ashley - YAY theatre majors!   I'm graduating in May too, and Costuming is my first choice as well.  I will do the CP no matter what I get, I just REALLY want costuming because I want a career with Disney Theatricals eventually (stage managing probably) and this will look great on my resume.



Yay!  There are not many of us out there that are not actors.  I am a stage manager as well.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## La Belle et la Bête

PidginPea said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Jillian and I'm hoping to get accepted into the WDWCP Fall 2010! I'm graduating college May 2010 and the CP is something I've always wanted to do, so I'm finally doing it and couldn't be happier! I really hope to be able to make the most of my CP and progress into a Professional Internship and hopefully a career with Disney.
> 
> My choices for roles are Character Performer, Attractions, and Merchandise. I'm nervous already for the audition!
> 
> I've found so much information about Spring 2010, but this is the first time I've come across a forum for Fall 2010!! So good to meet you all!



Hi Jillian.

Do you plan on attending the Orlando audition? I'm also in Florida


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## La Belle et la Bête

PidginPea said:


> hi Briana,
> 
> Yes I do! Hopefully... I don't know if I'll be able to skip classes if it's during the week. Do you have any idea when the audition will be?
> 
> I have a lot of dance training but not so much acting, and I've kind of been out of dance for a few years, so I really have no idea what my chances are. Probably not so good. But being a parade performer has been a dream of mine for a while, so I figured, what better time to see if I can cut it?
> 
> Are you nervous for the auditions?



From what I've gathered from the boards it's possible they will be around March or April. 

Have you watched the video on the entertainment section of the WDWCP website? 

I'm sure the dance training will definitely help. As far as acting goes, I really haven't done too much either other than a drama class in the 9th grade. My aunt has her own theatre company so I am going to try and get involved with what she has been working on now. 

I am pretty nervous about auditions in general. The great thing is we have time to prepare as best we can for it.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

La Belle et la Bête;34181442 said:
			
		

> From what I've gathered from the boards it's possible they will be around March or April.
> 
> Have you watched the video on the entertainment section of the WDWCP website?
> 
> I'm sure the dance training will definitely help. As far as acting goes, I really haven't done too much either other than a drama class in the 9th grade. My aunt has her own theatre company so I am going to try and get involved with what she has been working on now.
> 
> I am pretty nervous about auditions in general. The great thing is we have time to prepare as best we can for it.



I'll also be sure to tell you guys as much as I can about my audition experience. It probably won't differ much from the advice that's already been given on the DisBoards, but I'll do what I can!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## DisneyGirl421

ashley0139 said:


> Yay!  There are not many of us out there that are not actors.  I am a stage manager as well.



Awesome!  I just finished stage managing my theatre program's fall main stage - Moliere's The Imaginary Invalid.  And now I'm working on my Senior Capstone... directing an abridged version of Arthur Miller's The Crucible.  What have you done?


----------



## coorsie

The website is for some reason not letting me post a new thread. ANyone else having this problem?
Sorry this is off-topic :-/


----------



## igetamnesia

Hi, I'm Ashley and I want to do the Fall 2010 program! Right now I'm a freshman at the University of Michigan in Ann Arbor.

Attractions is my #1 choice, merchandise is my second, but honestly I'd be happy with anything.

ahh I want it to be next semester already so I can apply!!


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

igetamnesia said:


> Hi, I'm Ashley and I want to do the Fall 2010 program! Right now I'm a freshman at the University of Michigan in Ann Arbor.
> 
> Attractions is my #1 choice, merchandise is my second, but honestly I'd be happy with anything.
> 
> ahh I want it to be next semester already so I can apply!!



I'm just as anxious as you are! 
Attractions is my #1 choice as well but just like you said I'd be happy with anything as long as I'm working at WDW.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

PidginPea said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Love the pix in your signature, btw... especially the one with Goofy!



THANKS!  That one is my favorite too. I asked him if he could hold his ears while I held my pigtails. He seemed to get very exited about the idea and gave me a bunch of hugs afterwards.  I love Disney!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

maybe i'm the only that's feeling this. but with the holidays coming, the wait doesn't feel as bad anymore. yes i'm still very anxious to apply but it doesn't feel like torture anymore.


----------



## ashley0139

DisneyGirl421 said:


> Awesome!  I just finished stage managing my theatre program's fall main stage - Moliere's The Imaginary Invalid.  And now I'm working on my Senior Capstone... directing an abridged version of Arthur Miller's The Crucible.  What have you done?



I thought I responded to this already but I guess not.  Next week I am starting work on our mainstage musical, Bright Lights Big City.  I did a couple shows over the summer but haven't done anything yet this semester as we can only do one a year.  Really looking forward to getting started on BLBC though.


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

MaryPoppins86 said:


> maybe i'm the only that's feeling this. but with the holidays coming, the wait doesn't feel as bad anymore. yes i'm still very anxious to apply but it doesn't feel like torture anymore.



I feel that way too. I think time's flying by. Next thing you know we'll be applying.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

> I feel that way too. I think time's flying by. Next thing you know we'll be applying.



That just made me really excited to think soon we'll be applying!!!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Chicago Audition Experience:

They switched it up at this audition, I think because there were *156* people there - eek!  So we did the dance first - two counts of eight, a relatively simple routine but I just flubbed it completely. After that they made cuts - I was cut the first round. 

I'm assuming after this they did animation, but since I was cut I have no idea. And despite the disappointment, I enjoyed myself while there.

It was especially disappointing because I knew dance was my weakest spot but I hoped to redeem myself with animation. Oh well... not meant to be for Spring. The Fall auditions had better look out though!


----------



## Wavy Blue

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Chicago Audition Experience:
> 
> They switched it up at this audition, I think because there were *156* people there - eek!  So we did the dance first - two counts of eight, a relatively simple routine but I just flubbed it completely. After that they made cuts - I was cut the first round.
> 
> I'm assuming after this they did animation, but since I was cut I have no idea. And despite the disappointment, I enjoyed myself while there.
> 
> It was especially disappointing because I knew dance was my weakest spot but I hoped to redeem myself with animation. Oh well... not meant to be for Spring. The Fall auditions had better look out though!



Aww, I'm sorry to hear that!  Getting cut is no fun, but it's part of a performer's life!

But at least you'll have the extra experience for the Fall auditions! Does that mean your going to decline for Spring 2010?


----------



## Disney_Lover06

> Chicago Audition Experience:
> 
> They switched it up at this audition, I think because there were 156 people there - eek!  So we did the dance first - two counts of eight, a relatively simple routine but I just flubbed it completely. After that they made cuts - I was cut the first round.
> 
> I'm assuming after this they did animation, but since I was cut I have no idea. And despite the disappointment, I enjoyed myself while there.
> 
> It was especially disappointing because I knew dance was my weakest spot but I hoped to redeem myself with animation. Oh well... not meant to be for Spring. The Fall auditions had better look out though!



I'm sorry!!! But at least you know what to expect for Fall!!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Lyanne and Stitch said:


> I feel that way too. I think time's flying by. Next thing you know we'll be applying.





Disney_Lover06 said:


> That just made me really excited to think soon we'll be applying!!!



yup. and i know with the all that time i will be spending trying to find and buy gifts for people for the holidays and trying to figure out my school stuff for the spring semester, this will help a lot in keeping my mind off the wait for applications. and at the begining of january i have to figure out routes to school and where all my classes will be and finding the cheapest books to buy. so by the time disney fully comes back on my mind, it'll probably (hopefully) be less than a week away untill the apps come up.

so how is everyone getting ready for their potential cp (besides just having a chat with your advisor about credits)?


----------



## BabyPiglet

I haven't been thinking about this for a few months. Actually, I wasn't sure if I was  going to apply or not. I think I've decided to though. School has been so stressed lately, I think it would be good to take some time off. 

I can't believe applications will be out in just a couple months!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Wavy Blue said:


> Aww, I'm sorry to hear that!  Getting cut is no fun, but it's part of a performer's life!
> 
> But at least you'll have the extra experience for the Fall auditions! Does that mean your going to decline for Spring 2010?



Between my parents, my advisor, and my school's Center for Career Development, yes. They ALL strongly advised for me to stay on campus for the entire duration of my freshman year. My parents are willing to support me 100% for fall, so now it's time to start figuring out my contacts at school as far as that goes... my advisor knew nothing about the program itself, so I need to find other resources.

I will also be dancing a LOT for the next two months. I wish there were a way for me to take a class for just the month of December... hmm...


----------



## Damhsa04

This Monday I have my advisor appointment to talk about the DCP and transfering options, then Wednesday I'm going on a tour of Johnson and Wales.  So hopefully I'll still be able to do it next fall through my current school and then actually transfer for their spring semester.  Trimesters make everything difficult.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

I'm pondering on weither or not to try for Fall Advantage or just Fall 2010.  
I've been rejected twice now and its really bumming me and questioning weither or not I want to continue to try 
So this is up in the air for me right now


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## c0pperboom

CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> I'm pondering on weither or not to try for Fall Advantage or just Fall 2010.
> I've been rejected twice now and its really bumming me and questioning weither or not I want to continue to try
> So this is up in the air for me right now



 that stinks! Hopefully this time it will work out!

I'm conflicted about whether to do Fall or Fall Advantage as well. I should really work and take classes in the summer to save up to leave, but I wanna be there 

Blehhhhh. What a decision.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

c0pperboom said:


> that stinks! Hopefully this time it will work out!
> 
> I'm conflicted about whether to do Fall or Fall Advantage as well. I should really work and take classes in the summer to save up to leave, but I wanna be there
> 
> Blehhhhh. What a decision.



Yeah it sure is a hard one.  I hope things turn out for you in the end


----------



## BabyPiglet

> so how is everyone getting ready for their potential cp (besides just having a chat with your advisor about credits)?



I'm trying to figure out what classes to take in the spring. I'm already planning on volunteering abroad for a semester, so I need to figure out what to take so I still graduate on time.


----------



## ltwentyone

Hey everyone. Im hoping to apply for Fall 2010 so I thought I'd say hi. I'm hoping to get in. Anyone know the usual acceptance rate is?


----------



## Wavy Blue

ltwentyone said:


> Hey everyone. Im hoping to apply for Fall 2010 so I thought I'd say hi. I'm hoping to get in. Anyone know the usual acceptance rate is?



Welcome fellow Utahan! The acceptance rate differs between Disneyland and Walt Disney World College Programs. Generally it is higher at Walt Disney World because the fact of the matter is that there are just more positions available there. However, there are more applicants for WDW, but I still think it doesn't even out.

I'm not sure about an exact percentage though...


----------



## imciinnn

hellooo  i'm Cinnamon, i'm a sophomore and i go to Florida A&M. graphic design majorr. i just found out about the college program about 2 weeks ago and it' been the only thing on my mind ever since! loll i cant wait to apply! i am extra nervous about the whole phone interview thing though. i really reallyy hope i get in. i'm going to apply for merchandise, attractions, quick service and costuming. yayyy


----------



## AliSW

I think I'm going to apply for this for next fall! I'll be a junior. I've never even had a real job before so I'm nervous about working so much haha, and I don't know if I'll be able to credit there or not. What months does the fall program start?


----------



## BabyPiglet

Fall starts in August, Fall Advantage starts in May (and there maybe some dates in June). They both end in early January.


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

imciinnn said:


> hellooo  i'm Cinnamon, i'm a sophomore and i go to Florida A&M. graphic design majorr. i just found out about the college program about 2 weeks ago and it' been the only thing on my mind ever since! loll i cant wait to apply! i am extra nervous about the whole phone interview thing though. i really reallyy hope i get in. i'm going to apply for merchandise, attractions, quick service and costuming. yayyy





AliSW said:


> I think I'm going to apply for this for next fall! I'll be a junior. I've never even had a real job before so I'm nervous about working so much haha, and I don't know if I'll be able to credit there or not. What months does the fall program start?



Hello to both! 
Cinnamon, I'm planning to apply for merchandise and attractions as well. I might apply for quick service but I'm still not completely sure . And I know how you feel about it being the only thing on your mind. 

AliSW I've never had a real job either but what could be better than saying that your first job was at Disney World?!?  I'm so exited!!!


----------



## imciinnn

Lyanne and Stitch said:


> Hello to both!
> Cinnamon, I'm planning to apply for merchandise and attractions as well. I might apply for quick service but I'm still not completely sure . And I know how you feel about it being the only thing on your mind.



yeah i have definitely been in disney mode nonstop ahaha yeah i picked quick service because i felt like i didnt have enough. but i wouldnt mind doing it though. do you think 4 roles is enough? i cant really see myself doing anything else lol so i hope it is.


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

imciinnn said:


> yeah i have definitely been in disney mode nonstop ahaha yeah i picked quick service because i felt like i didnt have enough. but i wouldnt mind doing it though. do you think 4 roles is enough? i cant really see myself doing anything else lol so i hope it is.



 Well,  I think picking more roles will never hurt but if you think you would dislike doing anything else stick to those 4 roles. It wouldn't be much fun being accepted in a role you don't wanna do.


----------



## epfootballcutie04

imciinnn said:


> yeah i have definitely been in disney mode nonstop ahaha yeah i picked quick service because i felt like i didnt have enough. but i wouldnt mind doing it though. do you think 4 roles is enough? i cant really see myself doing anything else lol so i hope it is.



You should be fine! Especially with quick service, attractions and merchandise on your list. I know when I interviewed and when a couple of my friends interviewed for Spring 09 they were asking us if we would like to add quick service to our role check list. I'm assuming it was because they have the hardest time filling that role, but I could be wrong. 

They also seem to need a lot of attractions CPs and merchandise seems like a popular role, too. 

As long as you meet all the CP requirements and do well on your interview, you should be fine with the roles you've selected


----------



## imciinnn

epfootballcutie04 said:


> You should be fine! Especially with quick service, attractions and merchandise on your list. I know when I interviewed and when a couple of my friends interviewed for Spring 09 they were asking us if we would like to add quick service to our role check list. I'm assuming it was because they have the hardest time filling that role, but I could be wrong.
> 
> They also seem to need a lot of attractions CPs and merchandise seems like a popular role, too.
> 
> As long as you meet all the CP requirements and do well on your interview, you should be fine with the roles you've selected



cool, thanks! that makes me feel alot better, now i just have to keep preparing myself for the interview loll


----------



## BabyPiglet

Hi Cinnamon! (What a cute name.) I think your 4 roles would be enough, especially since attractions, merchandise, and QFSB are the main ones and indemand. I don't think you should pick anything you wouldn't be comfortable doing, because you don't want to be stuck in Florida for 4-7 months being miserable.


----------



## imciinnn

BabyPiglet said:


> Hi Cinnamon! (What a cute name.) I think your 4 roles would be enough, especially since attractions, merchandise, and QFSB are the main ones and indemand. I don't think you should pick anything you wouldn't be comfortable doing, because you don't want to be stuck in Florida for 4-7 months being miserable.



thanks


----------



## ltwentyone

If I come to do the CP for Fall of 2010, chances are I will be doing it alone. None of my friends will be able to. I know its very friendly and whatnot, but are there very many people in the same situation? Or do most people come down with a friend?


----------



## imciinnn

ltwentyone said:


> If I come to do the CP for Fall of 2010, chances are I will be doing it alone. None of my friends will be able to. I know its very friendly and whatnot, but are there very many people in the same situation? Or do most people come down with a friend?



saame here, i think its okay though because we are going to meet soo many new people! and there are so many ways to meet people before the program even starts so you will definitely go into it with new friends


----------



## c0pperboom

> Originally Posted by ltwentyone
> If I come to do the CP for Fall of 2010, chances are I will be doing it alone. None of my friends will be able to. I know its very friendly and whatnot, but are there very many people in the same situation? Or do most people come down with a friend?



I have two friends who might be coming down with me, but honestly I would NOT mind doing it alone!! I think everyone seems really friendly and most people don't really know anyone! I think there are mannyyy people in the same situation!


----------



## Damhsa04

ltwentyone said:


> If I come to do the CP for Fall of 2010, chances are I will be doing it alone. None of my friends will be able to. I know its very friendly and whatnot, but are there very many people in the same situation? Or do most people come down with a friend?




I'd be doing it alone also.. unless my brother decided to do it which is doubtful. But I think with so many people doing the program, not everyone's going to know someone there.  I think a point of the program is to meet new people from all over the world.  I'm excited to not know anyone.


----------



## BabyPiglet

ltwentyone said:


> If I come to do the CP for Fall of 2010, chances are I will be doing it alone. None of my friends will be able to. I know its very friendly and whatnot, but are there very many people in the same situation? Or do most people come down with a friend?


 I doubt any of my friends will go with me, so I'll be going 'alone'. There's so many chances to meet people before you go though, especially on facebook and here on the DIS. Have you joined the FB group? They're all super friendly over there! 

Don't worry, there will be lots and lots of other people going solo, I'm sure.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

ltwentyone said:


> If I come to do the CP for Fall of 2010, chances are I will be doing it alone. None of my friends will be able to. I know its very friendly and whatnot, but are there very many people in the same situation? Or do most people come down with a friend?



I'll be a "loner" as well... I feel like it's not going to be a big deal at all!


----------



## ltwentyone

Ok, glad to know I'm not the only one in that situation. I figued there would be a lot of people. I don't worry too much, as I have heard the DCP is one of the friendliest and most social gatherings in the world.


----------



## AliSW

Yeah I'll be by myself too, a little worried about that because my first year of college sucked in the dorms. I had a horrible roommate and didn't have any friends in my building. I've decided I'm bound to make at least one friend there so I'll be fine haha.
And true, saying my first job was at Disney world would be pretty awesome!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Question.  When is the regestration for Fall/Fall Advantage 2010?  I'm starting to get antsy and I'm getting serious about possibly trying for the 3rd time for Disney CP.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

i too will be doing this program alone. i've talked to two of my friends about the program and i know neither of them are interested. they're supportive about me wanting to do the program but at the same time they don't want me to leave. one of my friends' actually said to me that she'll lock me up in her closet just so i don't leave her. i may have to watch out for myself the day i leave for fl.



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Question.  When is the regestration for Fall/Fall Advantage 2010?  I'm starting to get antsy and I'm getting serious about possibly trying for the 3rd time for Disney CP.



the application for fall/fall advantage should be up sometime between late january to early february.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Thanks for the info Mary


----------



## ltwentyone

To those who have done the DCP before, is fall a good time to do it? I think it would be fun doing it during the holidays. But I'm sure it is very crowded.


----------



## epfootballcutie04

ltwentyone said:


> To those who have done the DCP before, is fall a good time to do it? I think it would be fun doing it during the holidays. But I'm sure it is very crowded.



I've never done it over the fall before, but even doing it over the spring gets really crowded because of spring break and Easter and 4th of July and all that. 

I can't WAIT to be there for Thanksgiving and Christmas and New Years... and Halloween!! 

And for everybody worried about going "alone". Don't be  Everyone that I knew of doing Spring 09 was going "alone". You will not be the only one. If you are worried about making friends, I highly suggest living in a 3 or 4 bedroom apartment if you can, because you will have a higher chance of at least becoming friends with your roommates. 

Also, before I left for Spring 09, i became REALLY active in the facebook group. I planned a monstrous dinner and because of that alone, became somewhat "popular" just because I was the go-to person for all dinner questions. 

Eventually, I started to talking to people from my arrival date for HOURS everyday... seriously. And without having met them it was as if I knew almost everything about them so when we actually got down there it was like we had already been friends for years! 

Facebook is probably the BEST place to 'meet' the CPs. This is a great spot, too... but there are many more people in the facebook groups!


----------



## ltwentyone

Thanks for the great reply. I will definitely check out the facebook groups.


----------



## ltwentyone

One more question. I know applications go up around the end of January. Will my chances be greater of getting accepted if I apply early? I assume they will, but I don't know how it works. I still am not positive if I will even be able to do the CP. So I want to wait to apply until I know for sure. But I'm afriad if I wait too long, my chances of being accepted will go down.


----------



## epfootballcutie04

ltwentyone said:


> One more question. I know applications go up around the end of January. Will my chances be greater of getting accepted if I apply early? I assume they will, but I don't know how it works. I still am not positive if I will even be able to do the CP. So I want to wait to apply until I know for sure. But I'm afriad if I wait too long, my chances of being accepted will go down.



Generally speaking, the earlier you apply and the more roles you check off, the greater your chances are for getting accepted since they will have the greater number of roles available to offer. (This is all assuming of course that you meet the other requirements.)

The later you apply, the less number of roles they will have to offer since they will already have given some away. 

Now... if you are applying for things like Quick Service food & beverage, custodial, Main Entrance Operations, Attractions, or Merchandise (these are the rolls i've heard that need the most CPs)... you will still have a fairly good shot of getting in even if you apply later on during the application process. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## ltwentyone

Thanks!


----------



## Ariel864

So I know everyone's probably getting busy with the end of the semester, and the holidays approaching. But who else cant stop thinking about Disney CP Fall?


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## Ariel864

At least I'm not alone then! lol. It's really my last semester of college courses, since I'll be student teaching in the spring.... but while doing research papers I keep ending back here on DIS. I cannot wait for applications to come out!!!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

> Originally Posted by Ariel864
> So I know everyone's probably getting busy with the end of the semester, and the holidays approaching. But who else cant stop thinking about Disney CP Fall?



Oh I am so excited! Only about 49 days until applications should be up!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## BabyPiglet

Ariel864 said:


> So I know everyone's probably getting busy with the end of the semester, and the holidays approaching. But who else cant stop thinking about Disney CP Fall?


Me! I'm trying so hard to focus on studying for my finals, but I keep venturing on here or the FB page or checking the chatroom. I should just ban myself from the computer completely until finals are over, lol.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

PidginPea said:


> REALLY?? That doesn't feel so bad!
> 
> I see in your countdown you're graduating in the spring - me too! I'm kind of stressing out about this whole doing the CP after graduation thing... There's so much to think/worry about.



Yep! Applications usually come up on Jan. 20th, which is only 49 days away! 

Oh I know! I'm really nervous about graduating and of course getting into the CP since it is my only chance to apply!


----------



## Ariel864

PidginPea said:


> REALLY?? That doesn't feel so bad!
> 
> I see in your countdown you're graduating in the spring - me too! I'm kind of stressing out about this whole doing the CP after graduation thing... There's so much to think/worry about.



I'm graduating in the Spring too, I think I may have already said that... lol. But yeah, I'm really starting to stress out about how this whole CP after graduation thing is going to work....

Mainly worry about how to afford health insurance, and the cell phone, while on CP... and  then after the CP too because my major is ed, and you cant get hired to be a teach mid year....  *sigh*


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## DisneyGirl421

Disney_Lover06 said:


> Oh I know! I'm really nervous about graduating and of course getting into the CP since it is my only chance to apply!




OMG me too!  I'm in the middle of doing one of my capstones right now, and am freaking out that the semester is ending, and I only have one semester left in college...

Plus, I'm also slightly nervous about applying!  I suck at phone interviews, and that's a major part in the process for the CP, lol.  But I've been practicing!


----------



## Ariel864

DisneyGirl421 said:


> OMG me too!  I'm in the middle of doing one of my capstones right now, and am freaking out that the semester is ending, and I only have one semester left in college...
> 
> Plus, I'm also slightly nervous about applying!  I suck at phone interviews, and that's a major part in the process for the CP, lol.  But I've been practicing!



Just try to relax about the phone interview. I did it in 2007 and got accepted. It's really not as bad as its sounds!


Good luck to everyone with their end of the year work!


----------



## CrazySteph

I'm hoping to do the CareerStart Fall 2010 program! Do I still count for this thread? lol


----------



## Damhsa04

CrazySteph said:


> I'm hoping to do the CareerStart Fall 2010 program! Do I still count for this thread? lol



Of course you count of this thread.  You'd still be down in Disney the same time as all of us.


----------



## BabyPiglet

CrazySteph said:


> I'm hoping to do the CareerStart Fall 2010 program! Do I still count for this thread? lol


Definitely.  You'll be there the same time as all of us.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

CrazySteph said:


> I'm hoping to do the CareerStart Fall 2010 program! Do I still count for this thread? lol



why not. you're more than welcome to join this group. as the old saying goes "the more, the merrier".

i just started taking dance classes. it's a tap class. i know tap won't help me at the auditions but it'll help me get my body, especially my feet get used to all those steps and stuff. i'm not a very well coordinated person at first. so by the time audtions for fall rolls around, i'll feel more than ready.


----------



## teamlouise

MaryPoppins86 said:


> i just started taking dance classes. it's a tap class. i know tap won't help me at the auditions but it'll help me get my body, especially my feet get used to all those steps and stuff. i'm not a very well coordinated person at first. so by the time audtions for fall rolls around, i'll feel more than ready.



Exciting! I'm starting to comb youtube for useful clips of characters dancing and animating at Disneyland and filling my netflix queue with dance-workouts. I'd like to enroll in a class too but I don't know if I'll have the cash for it. :/


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

teamlouise said:


> Exciting! I'm starting to comb youtube for useful clips of characters dancing and animating at Disneyland and filling my netflix queue with dance-workouts. I'd like to enroll in a class too but I don't know if I'll have the cash for it. :/



Oh my gosh I JUST wrote about this in my blog!

Since I'm not in one location long enough to make a class worth it, I snagged a bunch of dance DVDs from my local library. Not even dance exercise, just dance. So far I'm a fan of Darrin's Dance Grooves, haha. I'm also taking ballet for my required PE credit next quarter. I've heard the teachers kind of ... so I guess I'll just have to keep reminding myself of my Disney dreams!


----------



## teamlouise

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Oh my gosh I JUST wrote about this in my blog!
> 
> Since I'm not in one location long enough to make a class worth it, I snagged a bunch of dance DVDs from my local library. Not even dance exercise, just dance. So far I'm a fan of Darrin's Dance Grooves, haha. I'm also taking ballet for my required PE credit next quarter. I've heard the teachers kind of ... so I guess I'll just have to keep reminding myself of my Disney dreams!



lol @ Darrin's Dance Grooves. It's cool that you can take ballet for credit! I don't think my school offers anything like that...  Oh well! If I save on textbooks this quarter, I know I can probably at least take the Beyonce Single Ladies dance class down the street! hahahaha


----------



## c0pperboom

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Oh my gosh I JUST wrote about this in my blog!
> 
> Since I'm not in one location long enough to make a class worth it, I snagged a bunch of dance DVDs from my local library. Not even dance exercise, just dance. So far I'm a fan of Darrin's Dance Grooves, haha. I'm also taking ballet for my required PE credit next quarter. I've heard the teachers kind of ... so I guess I'll just have to keep reminding myself of my Disney dreams!



OMG I remember the commercials for Darrin's Dance Grooves!!! Lmaooooo!!! 

Good luck with the dance everyone...I haven't danced since high school...which is farther away then it seems. Jeez. 
<--- feels old.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## teamlouise

PidginPea said:


> Random question...
> 
> Does anyone have an idea of when the Fall 2010 start dates might be? I'm thinking of going to a field school this summer, but I don't want it to conflict with the WDWCP dates.
> 
> Thanks!



I found these on another forum, it looks like last years were...
May 18, May 27, June 15, August 10, 12, 16, 19, 24


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## kmg148

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I love your blog layout! Yeah, I'd be happy with almost any restaurant... California Grill would be AWESOME, 50's Prime Time Cafe, Cinderella's Royal Table... I'm a fan of the GF as well. And the Poly. Ooh, or Boma. So yeah, not much I'm not a fan of, haha.



I work at the California Grill!

I think I posted in this thread a couple months ago, but I didn't really say anything..lol.

I'm going to be applying for the CP for the Fall! Like many others here, I'm graduating in May (I go to school in Florida, I'm from Philly though). I didn't really get the experience I wanted out of the CP (work-wise I did, everything else, not really), so I want to give it another try, and more specific to my major: Hospitality!

I'm pretty sure I'm going to be applying for Concierge, Hospitality and Vacation Planning. I'm worried I don't have many roles, but I really am just not interested in the others this time around.

I'm excited to meet everyone for round 2! (Hopefully!)


----------



## kmg148

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My name is Emily, and I'm a CP alum from Fall 2008. I worked attractions (Splash Mountain!) and it was every bit as incredible as you would imagine!
> 
> I graduate with my Bachelor's in Marketing Communication from Emerson College in May. I am determined to go back to Disney. I'm really hoping to be accepted into the CP again - or, better yet, be offered a professional internship.
> 
> If I do the CP again, my top choices would be: 1- Hospitality 2- Concierge 3- Vacation Planning. Attractions was fun, but I'm ready for something a little different. I also feel these roles are a bit more focused on the industry I'm looking to enter.
> 
> So excited to get to know all of you! We can suffer the excruciating waiting process together!




Lol..I feel like we are the same! I'm graduating in May and applying for those three roles, and for that reason too!

We'll have to chat!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Only 39 days until we can apply! It is getting closer!


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

How did we let this thread go down to page 2??? lol!
Less than a month left people!!! We're weeks away from applying!! WOOT!


----------



## kmg148

Woooo!


----------



## !!!Khriz Love WDW!!!

Lyanne and Stitch said:


> How did we let this thread go down to page 2??? lol!
> Less than a month left people!!! We're weeks away from applying!! WOOT!



Gracias! Lyanne 
......................................................................

I want to take Fall 2010. I cant wait anymore for the interview!!!!! Well I been thinking about this roles:

1.Attractions
2.Character Attendant
3.Quick-Service Restaurant-Kitchen Only
4.PhotoPass Photographer
5.Costuming
6.Transportation
7.Full Service Food and Beverage
8.Quick-Service Food and Beverage
9.Custodial


That is enough? lol


----------



## kmg148

!!!Khriz Love WDW!!! said:


> Gracias! Lyanne
> ......................................................................
> 
> I want to take Fall 2010. I cant wait anymore for the interview!!!!! Well I been thinking about this roles:
> 
> 1.Attractions
> 2.Character Attendant
> 3.Quick-Service Restaurant-Kitchen Only
> 4.PhotoPass Photographer
> 5.Costuming
> 6.Transportation
> 7.Full Service Food and Beverage
> 8.Quick-Service Food and Beverage
> 9.Custodial
> 
> 
> That is enough? lol



I think you might almost have them all! lol!


----------



## !!!Khriz Love WDW!!!

kmg148 said:


> I think you might almost have them all! lol!



Yeah almost  I just want to get in really bad lol. I been reading the blogs and most of the people that don't get in, is because they don't take enough roles in the interview! are you going to do the CP?


----------



## BabyPiglet

23 days you guys! I'll have just about one week of classes before applications come out.


----------



## kmg148

!!!Khriz Love WDW!!! said:


> Yeah almost  I just want to get in really bad lol. I been reading the blogs and most of the people that don't get in, is because they don't take enough roles in the interview! are you going to do the CP?



Hopefully! I'm applying for a PI and the CP


----------



## !!!Khriz Love WDW!!!

kmg148 said:


> Hopefully! I'm applying for a PI and the CP



Good Luck!


----------



## AndyB113

I applied for the CP my freshman year, got accepted, and unfortunately was unable to work things out with my school so I had to decline... BUT, this is the year for me! I'll be applying for Fall 2010 and I could not be more excited!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Lyanne and Stitch said:


> How did we let this thread go down to page 2??? lol!
> Less than a month left people!!! We're weeks away from applying!! WOOT!



I'm glad that it is on page one again! Yay for only 22 more days until applications are supposed to be up!


----------



## ltwentyone

Didn't realize it was so soon! Cant wait!


----------



## !!!Khriz Love WDW!!!

Waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

I wish they would post the actual date when applications go up instead of us guessing a date!


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

Disney_Lover06 said:


> I wish they would post the actual date when applications go up instead of us guessing a date!



I second that!


----------



## ltwentyone

I found out today that I will for sure be able to apply! Hopefully I'l make it in!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

ltwentyone said:


> I found out today that I will for sure be able to apply! Hopefully I'l make it in!



Yay!


----------



## Ylushi

I have to decide now if I am going to apply or not since I just got a promotion yesterday and I've worked real hard for it and if I leave I won't get to have it back


----------



## teamlouise

Ylushi said:


> I have to decide now if I am going to apply or not since I just got a promotion yesterday and I've worked real hard for it and if I leave I won't get to have it back



Yikes. That's tough!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## DisneyGirl421

less than 3 weeks!!!  get excited! 

Happy new year, FA/F'10 hopefuls!!!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Happy New Year everyone! 2010 is our year!


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

Disney_Lover06 said:


> Happy New Year everyone! 2010 is our year!



It is indeed! Happy New Year!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Disney_Lover06 said:


> I wish they would post the actual date when applications go up instead of us guessing a date!



same here. even if they don't announce the day they'll launch the application, they could at least let us know when to expect the e-presentaion. i don't mind watching Tara untill the apps are up (unless they change the e-pres).



ltwentyone said:


> I found out today that I will for sure be able to apply! Hopefully I'l make it in!



YaY!!



Ylushi said:


> I have to decide now if I am going to apply or not since I just got a promotion yesterday and I've worked real hard for it and if I leave I won't get to have it back



that is a though decision. if you choose not to do the program, i hope whatever choice you end up making works for you. especially with this economy, i fear if i do a cp i may come home jobless.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

> same here. even if they don't announce the day they'll launch the application, they could at least let us know when to expect the e-presentaion. i don't mind watching Tara untill the apps are up (unless they change the e-pres).



Maybe I'll email someone and ask if there is a definite date yet. They’ll probably say sign up for our email system and you’ll be notifed by that, which of course we have all have done. But it wouldn’t hurt asking.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Is anyone getting emails from them? I signed up for the notification thing, but I never got any kind of email. I even heard some people could see the presentation schedule.


----------



## !!!Khriz Love WDW!!!

BabyPiglet said:


> Is anyone getting emails from them? I signed up for the notification thing, but I never got any kind of email. I even heard some people could see the presentation schedule.



no email!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

BabyPiglet said:


> Is anyone getting emails from them? I signed up for the notification thing, but I never got any kind of email. I even heard some people could see the presentation schedule.



Nope. Nothing. Nada. I think I really am going to email them and ask. Maybe we'll be lucky and they'll say a date. *sigh* But I doubt it.


----------



## La Belle et la Bête

Happy New Year all!

Can you believe it.. It's January!


----------



## trisheroll

Hi! Can someone tell me how to sign up for the email notification thing?  THANKS!!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

trisheroll said:


> Hi! Can someone tell me how to sign up for the email notification thing?  THANKS!!



Bottom right-hand corner of this page, you should see a yellow box that says "stay informed."


----------



## Joanna71985

La Belle et la Bête;34835524 said:
			
		

> Happy New Year all!
> 
> Can you believe it.. It's January!



I know! December just flew by.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Even though I knew it was pointless, I decided to email Disney to see if they would tell me an exact date the applications will go up. This is their response.

_Thank you for your recent communication. We will begin recruiting again for our Fall 2010 programs beginning in February. Please visit disneycollegeprogram.com at that time to apply. You can also sign-up your email address for Program information and then you will be notified when the application is live. Thank you and have a magical day! Disney College Recruiting_

I really hope they meant the selection process will start in February and not the application process!


----------



## BookLover23

I'm new on the forums, and I really want to be in the CP for Fall 2010. I can't apply right now cause I'm not enrolled in college but I will be next semester or over the summer. Will that affect whether or not I get in?


----------



## BabyPiglet

The applications haven't even gone out yet, they will later this month (or in February apparently). You need to get enrolled in school ASAP.


----------



## Joanna71985

BookLover23 said:


> I'm new on the forums, and I really want to be in the CP for Fall 2010. I can't apply right now cause I'm not enrolled in college but I will be next semester or over the summer. Will that affect whether or not I get in?



Unfortunately you need to be currently enrolled in college to do the College Program. So if you are not in school, you would not be able to do Fall 2010.


----------



## ltwentyone

Do they usually announce it ahead of time what date they open up applications? Or will it be a surprise up until it happens? Last year it was in January, right?


----------



## KiSsMySaSs89

So I'm new here... I've read a lot of things on here before, but just now made an account. My name is Tracie and I'll be applying for the FA program. I'm a junior (finally) at the University of South Alabama and I'm a Comm major with a concentration in Radio/tv/Film and an English minor.
I was going to apply for SA but the there were just so many conflicts with just the application process that I said "forget it" and I'd try again later. According to my predicted graduation date, I still have 3 years of school to go, so if I don't get in this time, I'll have plenty of other opportunities, but I think now is the perfect time. This will also give me time to possibly get a PI that will actually count on my record since apparently the CP does not (grr school). Although, the advisor person I'm talking to who was sort of giving me a hard time about the CP has said she's willing to help me do what I need to do. So, so far everything seems to be working out for FA 2010, which is exciting.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

ltwentyone said:


> Do they usually announce it ahead of time what date they open up applications? Or will it be a surprise up until it happens? Last year it was in January, right?



No, they usually just open it without telling us a time. I have heard of them emailing people a date a long time ago but I don't think they do that anymore. The past two years the applications have gone up on January 20th.




KiSsMySaSs89 said:


> So I'm new here... I've read a lot of things on here before, but just now made an account. My name is Tracie and I'll be applying for the FA program.



Welcome Tracie!


----------



## KiSsMySaSs89

> Welcome Tracie!



Thanks! I also forgot to mention that I am apart of the Facebook group too, just so everyone knows... I'm the same Tracie lol.


----------



## Emma Emma Emily

Hey everyone!

My name is Emily. I'm 22 from Mass. Go to University of mass Lowell. I'm a literature major, with minors in French and history. 

I'm going to be applying to the fall avgt.  program. This will be my second program hopefully!! I'm super excited, because my last program wasn't all Disney Magic. I left before my program ended. I'm doing another program because I'm graduating in May and I want residency so I can go to graduate school in FL. And all of my friends have moved to Florida. HAHA

I was in merchandise last time, and I will not be making the mistake of checking almost every box off in the role check list. That was a mistake HAHA. That role was not for me. So I will be hoping for concierge, hospitality, vacation planner, BBB, full service F&B, and entrainment.


----------



## DisPrincessJen

Hey all!

I've been lurking around on this site for a bit, just to get acclimated and all, and I've decided that it is finally time to show myself lol. It's nice to know that there are others who share my obsession with Disney. 

My name is Jennifer and I'm 19. My major is elementary education with a minor in music (strange combo I know  I'm planning on doing the Fall CP and I'm so excited!

My preferred roles would have to be:
1. Character performer
2. Attractions
3. Merchandise
4. Photopass Photographer
5. FS F&B
6. BBB Hostess
7. Hospitality

Does that seem like enough? I hope so lol. I can't believe it's almost time to apply! I can't wait!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Emma Emma Emily said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> My name is Emily. I'm 22 from Mass. Go to University of mass Lowell. I'm a literature major, with minors in French and history.



Hi Emily. I hope this time it's Disney Magic for you. 





DisPrincessJen said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I've been lurking around on this site for a bit, just to get acclimated and all, and I've decided that it is finally time to show myself lol. It's nice to know that there are others who share my obsession with Disney.
> 
> My name is Jennifer and I'm 19. My major is elementary education with a minor in music (strange combo I know  I'm planning on doing the Fall CP and I'm so excited!



Hey Jennifer! Welcome to the Disboards. You have come to the right place to find people who have an obsession with Disney!


----------



## Amanda08

Hi everyone! I'm one of those lurkers who rarely post..but I decided, what the hey! Let's do it. haha

My name's Amanda and I'm 20. I'm a Telecommunication and Film major. I love Disney World (of course), singing (I could sing allll day everyday! and no, I'm not that good. haha), writing songs and poetry, going to the movies, and reading. Christmas Eve is my favorite day of the year. My laugh sounds different every time I laugh...I'm not sure why. haha

Anywho...I figure that enough of the pointless details. Feel free to ask me anything. 

I'm so excited to apply for Fall 2010! I'm starting to get really anxious. I know it's a lengthy process, and I just want to hurry up and get started!


----------



## BookLover23

I'm DeAnna and I'm going to major in either Graphic Art Design or Elementary Ed, just working on generals right now, it's only my freshman year! 


DisPrincessJen said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I've been lurking around on this site for a bit, just to get acclimated and all, and I've decided that it is finally time to show myself lol. It's nice to know that there are others who share my obsession with Disney.
> 
> My name is Jennifer and I'm 19. My major is elementary education with a minor in music (strange combo I know  I'm planning on doing the Fall CP and I'm so excited!



My sister was going to major in Elementary Education with a minor in Music too so it's totally not weird! I'm really excited too! I can't wait for the applications to come out.


----------



## oh angleterre

Hey guys! I've been a member of the facebook group for a while, but I always hear people talk about this forum so I decided to join up 

Anyways, I'm Sara. I'm 19 as of tomorrow. My major is communications - with emphasis in theater. (because my school doesn't have stagecraft major yet, they're working on that.) I speak French and I'm about to enroll in a Chinese class. (wish me luck haha!) I plan on auditioning for Fall, and I really want to do costumes, character attendant, attractions, or merchandise.


----------



## ltwentyone

Happy birthday!


----------



## groundhog_86

hello, I am planning on applying for CP Fall 2010 and I had a few questions that I haven't been able to find. 

Should we apply as soon as the applications go live? Or should we wait until applications slow down to apply?

What are the chances that they will not accept an application?  (Should I get my hopes up?)

I have had 2 jobs for the past 5 years, I like it and it helps with bills. While doing CP should I consider an additional job? 

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## DisPrincessJen

groundhog_86 said:


> hello, I am planning on applying for CP Fall 2010 and I had a few questions that I haven't been able to find.
> 
> Should we apply as soon as the applications go live? Or should we wait until applications slow down to apply?
> 
> What are the chances that they will not accept an application?  (Should I get my hopes up?)
> 
> I have had 2 jobs for the past 5 years, I like it and it helps with bills. While doing CP should I consider an additional job?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!



From what I've heard, you should apply as soon as possible. The earlier you apply, you earlier you get accepted, and the better the odds of you getting the role you want.

I really don't know the chances either way so I can't really help there. I'd just assume as long as your interviews go fine and you've applied for a good amount of roles, and as long as you follow the application rules, you've got a good shot.

I'm not sure you'll have enough time to have another job while on the CP. It sounds extremely time-consuming. I think you'll have your hands full pretty much.

I am by no means an expert on the subject, far from it actually, this is just what I've gathered from all my research. Hope I helped and good luck!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

It's great to see some facebookers around here now!  This is Abby btw.



groundhog_86 said:


> hello, I am planning on applying for CP Fall 2010 and I had a few questions that I haven't been able to find.
> 
> Should we apply as soon as the applications go live? Or should we wait until applications slow down to apply?
> 
> What are the chances that they will not accept an application?  (Should I get my hopes up?)
> 
> I have had 2 jobs for the past 5 years, I like it and it helps with bills. While doing CP should I consider an additional job?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!



I would apply as soon as the application is up, since they fill roles as people apply for them. That way, you have a higher chance of getting one of your top choices, from my understanding of the process.

I'm not sure of the exact percentages, but I do know it's getting increasingly competitive. However, your previous work experience is a definite plus.

The CP does require completely open availability, so getting another job would be almost impossible and probably also quite unnecessary. You can always pick up shifts on the HUB to make extra money (unless you're a character performer in a full height, then it will be trickier to pick up more hours)! And keep in mind you'll be working many, many hours a week to begin with. 

HTH!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Oh, I'm Jenn from facebook/chats, by the way. I never know who is who anymore, haha.


----------



## haleyg

Hello my name is Haley. I'm new to the boards but i saw this post and was interested. I would love to apply and get accepted for the fall 2010 CS program.


----------



## oh angleterre

ltwentyone said:


> Happy birthday!



Thank you!!

Aw, yay. I'm glad to see everyone on facebook here


----------



## DisneyGirl421

BabyPiglet said:


> Oh, I'm Jenn from facebook/chats, by the way. I never know who is who anymore, haha.



haha yeah, I know.  I'm Laura from facebook/chats by the way


----------



## Joanna71985

haleyg said:


> Hello my name is Haley. I'm new to the boards but i saw this post and was interested. I would love to apply and get accepted for the fall 2010 CS program.



Welcome to the DIS


----------



## kmg148

groundhog_86 said:


> hello, I am planning on applying for CP Fall 2010 and I had a few questions that I haven't been able to find.
> 
> Should we apply as soon as the applications go live? Or should we wait until applications slow down to apply?
> 
> What are the chances that they will not accept an application?  (Should I get my hopes up?)
> 
> I have had 2 jobs for the past 5 years, I like it and it helps with bills. While doing CP should I consider an additional job?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!



The only way I can see you being able to pick up a second job is if you had a location that had abbreviated hours. 

For example, you work at a restaurant that is only open for dinner or breakfast.

My location was only open for dinner. Our earliest shift was 2:30. Technically, I could have found another job. I actually tried to find something part time somewhere else that was related to what I wanted to do after the CP, but the positions never opened up until after I left. 

Just keep in mind that these situations are rare. If you work in a park (I worked in a resort) you will most likely have a rotating schedule and different shifts each week. You can't really make labor requests as a CP, unlike other employees who could say they aren't available at certain hours. You would have to wait until you got down and got into the groove of things to look for any kind of job.

Also, the Hub does have the extra hours posted. Not all of them require certain things and sometimes you can find things you are qualified to do even if they have certain requirements. Around the holidays (mostly during March and April) A LOT of shifts are posted. A lot of PAC (Parade Audience Control) shifts as well as merchandise and outdoor foods shifts. A lot of times the ODF shifts don't have any additional requirements.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Wishes91

Hey guys! 

My name is Bethany and I live in MD. I plan to apply for Entertainment and Photopass Photographer as my two top roles. The other positions that I plan to apply for would be Merch. and Attractions. 


The auditions for what I really want to do start sometime in the spring in Philly... Nerves are hitting me hard... haha I haven't even applied for the term yet!


----------



## !!!Khriz Love WDW!!!

Im crying I cannot wait more to apply!!!!!!!


----------



## haleyg

thanks. 

and i know. i cannot wait to apply either


----------



## ltwentyone

I just wish they'd reveal the date we can apply.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

ltwentyone said:


> I just wish they'd reveal the date we can apply.



Me too!!


----------



## BookLover23

me three! Gosh darn it! Who's looking toward attractions? I thought I might apply for those and maybe a photographer. Maybe a character assistant. Do you have to audition for a character assistant (or whatever they call it. I forget...)?


----------



## BabyPiglet

There's no need to audition for character_ attendant. _

I'm excited about attractions! It's #2 on my list. Merchandise was #3, but now I'm not so sure. I think it would be great to work in any park or hotel besides Epcot. I love Epcot, but I definitely don't want to work merch there.


----------



## igetamnesia

BabyPiglet said:


> There's no need to audition for character_ attendant. _
> 
> I'm excited about attractions! It's #2 on my list. Merchandise was #3, but now I'm not so sure. I think it would be great to work in any park or hotel besides Epcot. I love Epcot, but I definitely don't want to work merch there.



Why wouldn't you want to do merch at Epcot? Is there something bad I should know? I love that one store near the entrance of Epcot that's HUGE and has like, everything..I always forget the name! But when I was there in June, that's where I got most of my souvenirs  

uhh that was o/t. Any Epcot merch horror stories floating around??


----------



## BabyPiglet

The store you're thinking of is probably MouseGears.  

And no, I haven't heard any horror stories. It's just a personal preferance. I'd rather work in a small store (or be rotated through many small stores) than a big one, and Epcot mostly has big, bright stores. I wouldn't mind working in some of the attraction gift shops, but I'd rather work at another park to be honest. 

DHS has really fun little shops that I think would be amazing to work at, as does DAK and MK.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## ltwentyone

I'm the same way. I only have 2 or 3 that I am REALLY interested in. But I'm afraid I wont get in if I put fewer on my application. 

But I would absolutely love Attractions or Merch.


----------



## Amanda08

ltwentyone said:


> I'm the same way. I only have 2 or 3 that I am REALLY interested in. But I'm afraid I wont get in if I put fewer on my application.
> 
> But I would absolutely love Attractions or Merch.




Same here! Attractions and Merch are my top two choices. There's probably only about 2 others that I'd really want, but I'm just going to go ahead and check off more than that on my checklist and just hope for one of my tops!


----------



## AliSW

I'm not really sure what ones I would like. I've never had a real job so I can't tell haha. I would love to be a photographer but I wouldn't be able to go up to people like you're supposed to! The only thing I know is I wouldn't want to do anything where I would have to give speeches. Actually I would like to be Belle


----------



## c0pperboom

Hey guys,
I made a realization. This thread was started March of 09, we're in Jan 2010 now and we've got less than 20 or so days(hopefully only 10, but who knows) until applications are up and we can apply for the Fall 2010 Walt Disney World College Program!

Glad to have made it this far with you all and I can't wait to apply and officially start this amazing journey! 

I hope for the best for us all so we can finally meet up in the place where dreams come true!  

-Lauren


----------



## !!!Khriz Love WDW!!!

Well Im waiting have so long that i can see in


----------



## Disney_Lover06

c0pperboom said:


> Hey guys,
> I made a realization. This thread was started March of 09, we're in Jan 2010 now and we've got less than 20 or so days(hopefully only 10, but who knows) until applications are up and we can apply for the Fall 2010 Walt Disney World College Program!
> 
> Glad to have made it this far with you all and I can't wait to apply and officially start this amazing journey!
> 
> I hope for the best for us all so we can finally meet up in the place where dreams come true!



I agree! It is so weird to think I was  the 13th post in this thread and now we have 275 posts!! It has been a great journey thus far and I can't wait to continue this journey to see our dreams come true in Disney World!


----------



## kmg148

Disney_Lover06 said:


> I agree! It is so weird to think I was  the 13th post in this thread and now we have 275 posts!! It has been a great journey thus far and I can't wait to continue this journey to see our dreams come true in Disney World!



I just wanted to let you know that the comments on your blog aren't working! I've tried to comment a couple times and they don't show up!

It happened to me with my last layout. There is some XML you have to add. If that doesn't work, something else is wrong with the scripting and if you want comments you may have to change the layout you used.


----------



## BabyPiglet

I wonder if they people who originally posted in this thread are still planning to apply?


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Disney_Lover06 said:


> I agree! It is so weird to think I was  the 13th post in this thread and now we have 275 posts!! It has been a great journey thus far and I can't wait to continue this journey to see our dreams come true in Disney World!





BabyPiglet said:


> I wonder if they people who originally posted in this thread are still planning to apply?



i was the 5th person to post in this thread. time sure has passed since then. i remember at that my countdown name read "320 days untill i apply for FA 2010", now it says 14. i still plan on applying.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Agh - my school is being really dumb about the CP! Career Development sent me to the Registrar... and the lady at the Registrar told me to talk to Career Development! 

Dumb. I just want it to all work out.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Lamee. I'm sure everything will work out in the end though. 

The same thing happened to me, and no doubt I'll have to go through it again. I saw my advisor, who sent me to career services, who kind of didn't know anything about the program and he told me to see my advisor. Big giant stressful circle.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

the two of you are making the process for talking to your advisors and career services sound like fun. i can't wait to see what my school will put me through.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

kmg148 said:


> I just wanted to let you know that the comments on your blog aren't working! I've tried to comment a couple times and they don't show up!



Thanks for letting me know! I fixed it!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

MaryPoppins86 said:


> the two of you are making the process for talking to your advisors and career services sound like fun. i can't wait to see what my school will put me through.



that's why i started now... i had a hunch this might happen.


----------



## Amanda08

Those of you having issues with your schools...I'm in the same boat. I tried talking to someone in Career Services...she didn't know much, told me to talk to my advisor...my advisor was a pain (practically trying to talk me out of it and doing an internship for my major instead.  ), she didn't know much about it either...and told me to talk to Career Services! I told her I was just on the phone with them and they couldn't help me....ugh.
I simply decided I would just wait to see if I even get accepted or not, and THEN I'd deal with them.


----------



## ltwentyone

I'm pretty sure if I get accepted I wont even worry about the hassle of talking with an advisor. My school wont give me credit for it, and even if they did it wouldn't matter because I still would have to take all the required classes. And I already have enough electives. 

Unless Disney requires permission from school... I don't really know how that works. I know we have to be a student to participate. But do we actually have to work with our school?


----------



## !!!Khriz Love WDW!!!

I want to eat in each world and in a single day when He goes to Epcot World Showcase if I get into the CP who wants to join? lol


----------



## stephanie621

disney does require information from your school and you will have to meet with an advisor. i was accepted for spring 09 and could be there right now but i declined =( but i decided id reapply and go in the spring instead.

here is a part of an email i got from disney i hope it helps answer some questions:

Now that you have been offered this internship, there is paperwork for you to complete and meetings that you are required to attend…  

 First, starting today, there is a packet of information for you to pick up in the Job Resource Center, S202.  When you come to our front desk, let them know that you are a new Disney student and that you have a packet to pick up and complete.  When you pick up your packet, you should also make arrangements with the front desk to meet with a JRC Specialist for your required individual meeting.  These meetings will be 30-minutes in length and are offered on October 30.

Second, there will be a mandatory Offer Session on Tuesday, November 17th from 6-7:30 pm.  Family members are invited to attend this session.  This meeting is a wonderful opportunity to learn the ins and outs of the Disney Internship now that you have received an offer, to have your questions answered, and to meet with the Disney Recruiter.  This meeting will occur in Building T.

Third, when you accept your offer, you will receive information on the Bon Voyage session to be held on Wednesday, December 2, 2009 from 3:30 – 5 pm.  This will be an opportunity for you to meet the other students going to Disney, set up car pools, etc. as well as ask those last burning questions to the Disney Campus Representatives about the experience.  Yes, there will be free food at this session.

Fourth, you are also required to meet with an Academic Advisor
etc...

again, i hope this helps!


----------



## kmg148

stephanie621 said:


> disney does require information from your school and you will have to meet with an advisor. i was accepted for spring 09 and could be there right now but i declined =( but i decided id reapply and go in the spring instead.
> 
> here is a part of an email i got from disney i hope it helps answer some questions:
> 
> Now that you have been offered this internship, there is paperwork for you to complete and meetings that you are required to attend
> 
> First, starting today, there is a packet of information for you to pick up in the Job Resource Center, S202.  When you come to our front desk, let them know that you are a new Disney student and that you have a packet to pick up and complete.  When you pick up your packet, you should also make arrangements with the front desk to meet with a JRC Specialist for your required individual meeting.  These meetings will be 30-minutes in length and are offered on October 30.
> 
> Second, there will be a mandatory Offer Session on Tuesday, November 17th from 6-7:30 pm.  Family members are invited to attend this session.  This meeting is a wonderful opportunity to learn the ins and outs of the Disney Internship now that you have received an offer, to have your questions answered, and to meet with the Disney Recruiter.  This meeting will occur in Building T.
> 
> Third, when you accept your offer, you will receive information on the Bon Voyage session to be held on Wednesday, December 2, 2009 from 3:30  5 pm.  This will be an opportunity for you to meet the other students going to Disney, set up car pools, etc. as well as ask those last burning questions to the Disney Campus Representatives about the experience.  Yes, there will be free food at this session.
> 
> Fourth, you are also required to meet with an Academic Advisor
> etc...
> 
> again, i hope this helps!



It sounds like this is a message from your Campus Reps/Recruiter.

Some schools do have requirements you must follow if you want to receive credit/live off campus for the semester. I did not receive an e-mail like this. I had to figure out everything on my own.

When you apply for the program, it says that you must fulfill any school requirements to participate. Some schools do not have any requirements. 

Hopefully this makes sense. Your school doesn't technically need to be involved. Think about the people that don't receive credit and have to withdraw and reapply to come back and those who are graduating!


----------



## Amanda08

Yeah, I think it depends on your school. I think it might also depend on the number of people at your school that are doing the program. For example, at my school, we don't have a Disney campus rep (unfortunately), so I have to run around trying to figure it all out myself. Also, I'm pretty sure I'll be the only one applying from my school. lol So it wouldn't make sense to have any special meetings when I'd be the only one attending. haha


----------



## Ylushi

It does depend on the school.  Mine knows nothing of the program and didn't seem to even care.  So I wouldn't get credits but I wouldn't have to mess with anything at school.


----------



## groundhog_86

!!!Khriz Love WDW!!! said:


> I want to eat in each world and in a single day when He goes to Epcot World Showcase if I get into the CP who wants to join? lol



I'll do it!!! And I want to have a beer from every world..lol. I don't know if I am applying for fall or fall advantage. My boss asked if I would stay on through summer. *ponders*


----------



## BabyPiglet

!!!Khriz Love WDW!!! said:


> I want to eat in each world and in a single day when He goes to Epcot World Showcase if I get into the CP who wants to join? lol


 Me! We tried this once in my family, and trust me, if takes some practice. You have to each something very light in each pavilion, otherwise you will have a serioussss tummy ache. 

But I definitely want to eat at all the full service WS restaurants, but obviously not in one day.


----------



## ltwentyone

Thanks for the school information everyone. I'm not exactly sure how to even find out if my school sponsors this (or if we even ahve a campus representative). Guess it will be fun figuring it all out on my own. haha!


----------



## kmg148

ltwentyone said:


> Thanks for the school information everyone. I'm not exactly sure how to even find out if my school sponsors this (or if we even ahve a campus representative). Guess it will be fun figuring it all out on my own. haha!



If there is a presentation at your school and you see flyers around there is a good chance you have at least one campus rep!


----------



## groundhog_86

Im a little confused about extensions... I have read that some people apply for extensions for the spring program. Is this possible for the fall program. For example, when January hits and I decide that it is not time for me to leave, can I stay longer?


----------



## kmg148

groundhog_86 said:


> Im a little confused about extensions... I have read that some people apply for extensions for the spring program. Is this possible for the fall program. For example, when January hits and I decide that it is not time for me to leave, can I stay longer?



Yes, it is the same process.


----------



## groundhog_86

Thanks!! Is it a hard process to complete? Do they post ahead of time when the deadlines are?


----------



## kmg148

groundhog_86 said:


> Thanks!! Is it a hard process to complete? Do they post ahead of time when the deadlines are?



No. It is posted on the the Hub and your location should let you know (and you'll get e-mails) and you will hear it from other CPs. You can request to stay in the same location or request a different role. Not all roles are available due to some necessary trainings, but the popular ones are (attractions, food and beverage.) Just make sure you have a good record card.


----------



## Joanna71985

!!!Khriz Love WDW!!! said:


> I want to eat in each world and in a single day when He goes to Epcot World Showcase if I get into the CP who wants to join? lol



I'm in!



BabyPiglet said:


> I wonder if they people who originally posted in this thread are still planning to apply?



I sure am (well, extending at least).



BookLover23 said:


> me three! Gosh darn it! Who's looking toward attractions? I thought I might apply for those and maybe a photographer. Maybe a character assistant. Do you have to audition for a character assistant (or whatever they call it. I forget...)?



I'm going to stick with attractions, I'm almost positive (I love the location I'm currently in). If not attractions, then I'm going to try to go back to character attendant again.


----------



## tink774

I haven't been on the DIS in forever.  Now I'm waiting, waiting, waiting for CP applications to be up!  I wonder if I'll need to talk with my advisor about anything considering I'll be graduating in May so I won't be enrolled at my university anymore.  Maybe I'll swing by the office in my department just in case.  At least it's something to do while waiting. 

Meanwhile I'm reading some of the blogs of fellow hopefuls for Fall 2010.  I'd love to start one up so that I can even blog about the application process, but I'm worried I'll jinx myself!

Good luck to all other applicants!


----------



## c0pperboom

just made a vlog about waitingg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7P7POa39gA

(( too long


----------



## BHub101

Hello! Im new to the board so I came here for some advice first!

I am planning on applying for the Fall 2010 CP. I was just wondering when the first day we could apply was. I heard it was on January 20, but was not sure. Also does anybody know if there are advantages to applying online as soon as the applications open up rather than having to wait a few months for my school's presentation; such as a higher change of being accepted, getting your top role, etc?


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

BHub101 said:


> Hello! Im new to the board so I came here for some advice first!
> 
> I am planning on applying for the Fall 2010 CP. I was just wondering when the first day we could apply was. I heard it was on January 20, but was not sure. Also does anybody know if there are advantages to applying online as soon as the applications open up rather than having to wait a few months for my school's presentation; such as a higher change of being accepted, getting your top role, etc?



Yup - the sooner you apply, the more roles available! The process is now basically the same for online and presentation apps, too, so your best bet is just to apply as soon as you can!


----------



## c0pperboom

BHub101 said:


> Hello! Im new to the board so I came here for some advice first!
> 
> I am planning on applying for the Fall 2010 CP. I was just wondering when the first day we could apply was. I heard it was on January 20, but was not sure. Also does anybody know if there are advantages to applying online as soon as the applications open up rather than having to wait a few months for my school's presentation; such as a higher change of being accepted, getting your top role, etc?



As Abby said, the earlier you apply the more jobs are open, so applying earlier is most likely better!! 
We're not sure _exactly_ when apps are coming out. It's been said the 20th, but people have also called up recruiting and they said February. WHO KNOWS! Hopefully it's soon!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## !!!Khriz Love WDW!!!

BabyPiglet said:


> Me! We tried this once in my family, and trust me, if takes some practice. You have to each something very light in each pavilion, otherwise you will have a serioussss tummy ache.
> 
> But I definitely want to eat at all the full service WS restaurants, but obviously not in one day.





Joanna71985 said:


> I'm in!



lets do it!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## Ylushi

PidginPea said:


> Random question...
> 
> Does anyone know how the start dates work? Do we get to pick our own start date or is it assigned to us?




You get to pick.  They have certain arrival dates and when you log on to accept, you get to choose from those dates.  Dates do fill up.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Ylushi said:


> You get to pick.  They have certain arrival dates and when you log on to accept, you get to choose from those dates.  Dates do fill up.



I think FA quarter only has one date though, which I believe is also the last check in date for fall advantage (June). Buuut I could be wrong.


----------



## ltwentyone

While we are on the subject of check-in dates, does anyone know how late they go? I have a vacation the first week of August I really want to take, but I don't know if I will be able to. Are check in dates usually early August, or will I be able to make it work and check in towards the middle of August?


----------



## Disney_Lover06

ltwentyone said:


> While we are on the subject of check-in dates, does anyone know how late they go? I have a vacation the first week of August I really want to take, but I don't know if I will be able to. Are check in dates usually early August, or will I be able to make it work and check in towards the middle of August?



The check-in dates usually span the entire month of August. There will be some towards the middle of August.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## ltwentyone

Great! Thanks!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Applications are so close! Get excited people!


----------



## Zocha

Hello Everyone! (another newbie here who is anxiously waiting/freaking out over the application.  lol)

I plan on applying for the Fall Advantage while I'm in my senior year of university. (Woo-hoo seniors!) While I would LOVE to be placed in Costuming (Entertainment), I wouldn't mind doing Merch. (well, anything really, lol)

Thought I'd finally join the thread and hope that we all get a chance to meet each other down in D*sney!


----------



## khancock

I'd like to offer a different opinion on the "the sooner you apply = the more roles available" concept.

If you have a very strong interview, it isn't going to matter when you apply.  They are going to offer you something.

they are recruiting from February through April.  they are not going to fill all positions in February and when April rolls around spend the money to travel to a campus and hold a presentation, and then tell those kids to go sign up for an interview, and then say "sorry, we don't have anything now".

Yes I know that some people may have been pended and were told that they needed to wait and ultimately were told that they didn't have anything for them, but i think if someone was a strong interview, they wouldn't have been pended (but obviously they weren't a horrible interview or they would have been turned down immediately).

The one advantage to applying early is that you will have your notification that much earlier.  Which means that you will be able to start prepping for WDW or you will have time to seek out other internships or jobs for the summer or fall.

It really us ultimately up to how you do in your interview.  Each year there are people who psyche themselves up, apply on Day 1, and then get declined for whatever reason.  they aren't going to offer someone a job just because they applied early.

my advice would be to study the roles.   pick out the ones that you can see yourself working in and focus on those.  don't say you will do "anything" just because you think that is what they want to hear (they don't).  Don't say that you will do any job that you don't want to do because you think that is what they want to hear.

I know that some will disagree with my viewpoint and that is OK.  This is based off of my program experiences, being a rep, what I've seen on here, and staying in contact with the recruiting over the years.


----------



## Amanda08

khancock said:


> I'd like to offer a different opinion on the "the sooner you apply = the more roles available" concept.
> 
> If you have a very strong interview, it isn't going to matter when you apply.  They are going to offer you something.
> 
> they are recruiting from February through April.  they are not going to fill all positions in February and when April rolls around spend the money to travel to a campus and hold a presentation, and then tell those kids to go sign up for an interview, and then say "sorry, we don't have anything now".
> 
> Yes I know that some people may have been pended and were told that they needed to wait and ultimately were told that they didn't have anything for them, but i think if someone was a strong interview, they wouldn't have been pended (but obviously they weren't a horrible interview or they would have been turned down immediately).
> 
> The one advantage to applying early is that you will have your notification that much earlier.  Which means that you will be able to start prepping for WDW or you will have time to seek out other internships or jobs for the summer or fall.
> 
> It really us ultimately up to how you do in your interview.  Each year there are people who psyche themselves up, apply on Day 1, and then get declined for whatever reason.  they aren't going to offer someone a job just because they applied early.
> 
> my advice would be to study the roles.   pick out the ones that you can see yourself working in and focus on those.  don't say you will do "anything" just because you think that is what they want to hear (they don't).  Don't say that you will do any job that you don't want to do because you think that is what they want to hear.
> 
> I know that some will disagree with my viewpoint and that is OK.  This is based off of my program experiences, being a rep, what I've seen on here, and staying in contact with the recruiting over the years.




Even though I wasn't the one to ask that question, I appreciate your answer. It's always nice to hear the other side of things.


----------



## BabyPiglet

khancock said:


> I'd like to offer a different opinion on the "the sooner you apply = the more roles available" concept.
> 
> If you have a very strong interview, it isn't going to matter when you apply.  They are going to offer you something.
> 
> they are recruiting from February through April.  they are not going to fill all positions in February and when April rolls around spend the money to travel to a campus and hold a presentation, and then tell those kids to go sign up for an interview, and then say "sorry, we don't have anything now".
> 
> Yes I know that some people may have been pended and were told that they needed to wait and ultimately were told that they didn't have anything for them, but i think if someone was a strong interview, they wouldn't have been pended (but obviously they weren't a horrible interview or they would have been turned down immediately).
> 
> The one advantage to applying early is that you will have your notification that much earlier.  Which means that you will be able to start prepping for WDW or you will have time to seek out other internships or jobs for the summer or fall.
> 
> It really us ultimately up to how you do in your interview.  Each year there are people who psyche themselves up, apply on Day 1, and then get declined for whatever reason.  they aren't going to offer someone a job just because they applied early.
> 
> my advice would be to study the roles.   pick out the ones that you can see yourself working in and focus on those.  don't say you will do "anything" just because you think that is what they want to hear (they don't).  Don't say that you will do any job that you don't want to do because you think that is what they want to hear.
> 
> I know that some will disagree with my viewpoint and that is OK.  This is based off of my program experiences, being a rep, what I've seen on here, and staying in contact with the recruiting over the years.


I'm not sure anyone said there wouldn't be ANY roles open later on, but there will be less variety. That's why at the end many people were only being accepted for the less desirable roles like QFSB.  Applying early gives you a better chance that your dream role will still be open. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

BabyPiglet said:


> I'm not sure anyone said there wouldn't be ANY roles open later on, but there will be less variety. That's why at the end many people were only being accepted for the less desirable roles like QFSB.  Applying early gives you a better chance that your dream role will still be open.
> 
> Just my two cents.



I think this combined with khancock's post gives a pretty complete picture of the situation. I applied for Spring 2010, actually, and in like mid-November. I was VERY surprised to get FSFB when accepted, since I believe that is a more "selective" role. (But I could be wrong - I've no idea how acceptance works "behind the scenes" really!)

I think it's done on something like a rolling basis... not strictly rolling but similar. And I believe attractions is one of the "first" to fill up, so to speak. But I'm not a campus rep or an alumni so you should probably take my $.02 with a grain of salt.


----------



## heyhowdyhey

im really hoping to get into fa 2010 im getting more anxious. im hoping to get either character performer or attractions since i have had attractions experience at another theme park and a little character experience i guess.


----------



## emporiumgirl06

Hey guys!  I am apply for fall as well!  the wait is killing me hopefully applications come up next week or too!!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Also, the earlier you apply the more choices you have for arrival dates, right? 

I was reading an old entry of mine, and it said 'I really can't decide between fall and fall advantage, so it's a good thing there's still 9 months until I apply.' HA! 

...9 months later and I still can't decide. I'm seriously thinking of using the always reliable 'eeny meeny miney mo' trick.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

BabyPiglet said:


> Also, the earlier you apply the more choices you have for arrival dates, right?
> 
> I was reading an old entry of mine, and it said 'I really can't decide between fall and fall advantage, so it's a good thing there's still 9 months until I apply.' HA!
> 
> ...9 months later and I still can't decide. I'm seriously thinking of using the always reliable 'eeny meeny miney mo' trick.



I think the June FA arrival date would be an excellent choice, actually...


----------



## DisneyGirl421

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I think the June FA arrival date would be an excellent choice, actually...



I concur.  


...this wait is killing me.  Why can't the applications come out like NOW?


----------



## KiSsMySaSs89

BabyPiglet said:


> Also, the earlier you apply the more choices you have for arrival dates, right?
> 
> I was reading an old entry of mine, and it said 'I really can't decide between fall and fall advantage, so it's a good thing there's still 9 months until I apply.' HA!
> 
> ...9 months later and I still can't decide. I'm seriously thinking of using the always reliable 'eeny meeny miney mo' trick.



I say go with Fall Advantage. If you pick fall and you want to stay longer, you may or may not be able to extend for one reason or another. So go ahead and pick Advantage.


----------



## Zocha

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I think the June FA arrival date would be an excellent choice, actually...



Agreed. 

I would like to choose June arrival simply because I graduate in May and would rather move in one swoop.
Plus my birthday is in June and would love to be at Disney already (and see La Nouba ).

Can you extend if you choose advantage? Or is it already considered extended because you arrive earlier. (I hope that makes sense...)


----------



## DisPrincessJen

I would assume you can still extend your cp whether you choose fall or fall advantage, but I don't know.


----------



## Melinda22

I'm excited for applications! I am really hoping to get a PI. But if not, I will do the CP and try again for a PI in the spring. Either way, I'm excited to get to Disney!

My top roles are:

1)BBB
2)Character Performer
3)Costuming
4)Attractions
5)Merchandise

Even though I don't have salon experience, I am hoping they give me a chance with BBB. When I used to teach dance, I would do all the kid's makeup and hair for performances. Even now, when I come home from school, they call me to see if I can come in to help because I was good with the kids. I figure if I can put liquid eyeliner on a wiggling 3 year old who is half crying, I could learn to do this job!

I really want to be a performer but I'm 5'5. So I'm trying to keep my expectations realistic.

The only thing that might stop me from doing the CP is money. I just need to make sure I can pay my car insurance, my cell phone, and my student loan payments will kick in in November. But I have a good chunk saved up that will hopefully allow me to do it.


----------



## BabyPiglet

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I think the June FA arrival date would be an excellent choice, actually...


 Of course you would. 


DisneyGirl421 said:


> I concur.
> 
> 
> ...this wait is killing me. Why can't the applications come out like NOW?


 More like YESTERDAY! I feel like I can't wait for one more second. 

I feel that this is a really bad sign for any future waiting I'll have to do, lol.


----------



## kmg148

Melinda22 said:


> I'm excited for applications! I am really hoping to get a PI. But if not, I will do the CP and try again for a PI in the spring. Either way, I'm excited to get to Disney!
> 
> My top roles are:
> 
> 1)BBB
> 2)Character Performer
> 3)Costuming
> 4)Attractions
> 5)Merchandise
> 
> Even though I don't have salon experience, I am hoping they give me a chance with BBB. When I used to teach dance, I would do all the kid's makeup and hair for performances. Even now, when I come home from school, they call me to see if I can come in to help because I was good with the kids. I figure if I can put liquid eyeliner on a wiggling 3 year old who is half crying, I could learn to do this job!
> 
> I really want to be a performer but I'm 5'5. So I'm trying to keep my expectations realistic.
> 
> The only thing that might stop me from doing the CP is money. I just need to make sure I can pay my car insurance, my cell phone, and my student loan payments will kick in in November. But I have a good chunk saved up that will hopefully allow me to do it.



We're totally on the same page! 

I'm going full force for a PI. 

I thought about the money too. I too have to pay car insurance and loans! And I need benefits!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Zocha said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I would like to choose June arrival simply because I graduate in May and would rather move in one swoop.
> Plus my birthday is in June and would love to be at Disney already (and see La Nouba ).
> 
> *Can you extend if you choose advantage?* Or is it already considered extended because you arrive earlier. (I hope that makes sense...)



the answer to your questions is: yes. you can extend from an advantage program. but your departure extention date has to be before your arrive advantage date. you can't be on the program for more than 1 year. in other words if you check in May 20th, towards the end of your program you decide to extend. your new check out date has to be before the 20th of May.


----------



## Melinda22

kmg148 said:


> We're totally on the same page!
> 
> I'm going full force for a PI.
> 
> I thought about the money too. I too have to pay car insurance and loans! And I need benefits!


Awesome! What PIs are you thinking about applying for?


----------



## kmg148

Melinda22 said:


> Awesome! What PIs are you thinking about applying for?



Just Guest Relations. Possibly Services for Guests with Disabilities, but I'm leaning just for the one. I'm know I'm most qualified for the one versus other PI's, and I rather show my dedication and desire for the one position.

What about you?


----------



## lala88

Hi everyone. I was not sure if I wanted to apply for the fall but I decided that I really want to. I applied for the spring but didn't get in and I was heart broken but I think that I need to try again. I defiantly feel that I didn't pick enough roles the first time out and I just went back through and picked out many more. My top roles now are: Attractions, Custodial, Full service food and beverage, and merchandise. My big problem last time I think is that I did not pick full service because I have worked in the same restaurant for almost 5 years. Also custodial because it is one that they need a lot of people and I am willing to do it. In total I have picked out 11. Crossing my fingers now!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Melinda22 said:


> I'm excited for applications! I am really hoping to get a PI. But if not, I will do the CP and try again for a PI in the spring. Either way, I'm excited to get to Disney!
> 
> My top roles are:
> 
> 1)BBB
> 2)Character Performer
> 3)Costuming
> 4)Attractions
> 5)Merchandise
> 
> Even though I don't have salon experience, I am hoping they give me a chance with BBB. When I used to teach dance, I would do all the kid's makeup and hair for performances. Even now, when I come home from school, they call me to see if I can come in to help because I was good with the kids. I figure if I can put liquid eyeliner on a wiggling 3 year old who is half crying, I could learn to do this job!
> 
> I really want to be a performer but I'm 5'5. So I'm trying to keep my expectations realistic.
> 
> The only thing that might stop me from doing the CP is money. I just need to make sure I can pay my car insurance, my cell phone, and my student loan payments will kick in in November. But I have a good chunk saved up that will hopefully allow me to do it.



Make sure you mention everything you just said about BBB in your interview - you might have a great shot!


----------



## Melinda22

kmg148 said:


> Just Guest Relations. Possibly Services for Guests with Disabilities, but I'm leaning just for the one. I'm know I'm most qualified for the one versus other PI's, and I rather show my dedication and desire for the one position.
> 
> What about you?


My number one position is an Engineering PI in Interior Design. However, I spoke with someone within the department and they said that IF they take an intern, they usually only have one. So, I need to keep my options open 

I am basically looking at other design focused PIs like Disney Design Group. 

There are also some Alumni only positions (like event planning) that I am interested in. So if I don't get a PI this time around, I'll have more options open after I do the CP.


----------



## Melinda22

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Make sure you mention everything you just said about BBB in your interview - you might have a great shot!


Thanks! I am crossing my fingers! I do love kids and have a lot of experience working with them. Hopefully my interviewer likes me


----------



## naoboo

Hi there! My name's Deborah, and I've been lurking these boards for a few days now, looking up everything I can on the CP. I figured it was about time I poked my head up and said "hi!" 

I'm currently a Senior in college majoring in Graphic Design and will (hopefully) graduate in May, so this is my only shot at doing to CP. I almost applied for my Junior year, but decided to do a semester long study abroad instead. At the time, I thought I was giving up on doing the CP at all, but my roommate told me we could apply for the semester after we graduate, and I got super excited! Yay for second chances!

My top three roles I want to apply for are Attractions, Merchandise, and PhotoPass, but I'll take anything that will get me into the program. I'm also going to try my best to get a PI as well, and if that doesn't work out, I'll probably extend the program for as long as possible.

All that said, I think it would be cool to get to know some more Fall '10 CP hopefuls. And best of luck to all of us!


----------



## KiSsMySaSs89

naoboo said:


> My top three roles I want to apply for are Attractions, Merchandise, and PhotoPass, but I'll take anything that will get me into the program.



Those are my top three roles too! I forgot to mention that before I think lol. But I'm the same as you. I'll take whatever they give me.


----------



## groundhog_86

I was wondering if anyone had advice on housing. I want the most inexpensive housing. Is that Vista, with a million roomates? Ive read that an appartment can have up to 8 roomates. About how much a month will that cost? I have a roomate now and we never see eachother so there is no conflict. Is this true with the Disney appartments?


----------



## Joanna71985

groundhog_86 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had advice on housing. I want the most inexpensive housing. Is that Vista, with a million roomates? Ive read that an appartment can have up to 8 roomates. About how much a month will that cost? I have a roomate now and we never see eachother so there is no conflict. Is this true with the Disney appartments?



The cheapest apartment option is a Vista 2/3-bedroom apartment. Then it's Chatham 3/4 bedroom, Patterson 3 (and 4?) bedroom, Chatham 1/2 bedroom, and Patterson 2 (and 1?) bedroom.


----------



## KiSsMySaSs89

Joanna71985 said:


> The cheapest apartment option is a Vista 2/3-bedroom apartment. Then it's Chatham 3/4 bedroom, Patterson 3 (and 4?) bedroom, Chatham 1/2 bedroom, and Patterson 2 (and 1?) bedroom.



Wait, so 2 and 3 bedrooms at Vista cost the same? and 3 and 4 at Chatham cost the same? So picking a 4 bedroom over at 3 bedroom at Chatham doesn't give you a lower rent?  Just making sure I'm understanding correctly.


----------



## BabyPiglet

naoboo said:


> Hi there! My name's Deborah, and I've been lurking these boards for a few days now, looking up everything I can on the CP. I figured it was about time I poked my head up and said "hi!"
> 
> I'm currently a Senior in college majoring in Graphic Design and will (hopefully) graduate in May, so this is my only shot at doing to CP. I almost applied for my Junior year, but decided to do a semester long study abroad instead. At the time, I thought I was giving up on doing the CP at all, but my roommate told me we could apply for the semester after we graduate, and I got super excited! Yay for second chances!
> 
> My top three roles I want to apply for are Attractions, Merchandise, and PhotoPass, but I'll take anything that will get me into the program. I'm also going to try my best to get a PI as well, and if that doesn't work out, I'll probably extend the program for as long as possible.
> 
> All that said, I think it would be cool to get to know some more Fall '10 CP hopefuls. And best of luck to all of us!


 Hey, I'm from AR as well. What school do you go to? 


groundhog_86 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had advice on housing. I want the most inexpensive housing. Is that Vista, with a million roomates? Ive read that an appartment can have up to 8 roomates. About how much a month will that cost? I have a roomate now and we never see eachother so there is no conflict. Is this true with the Disney appartments?


 I can imagine with 8 roommates you would run into them some times. But the good thing is you can hang out in the FB group, chat with people, and find someone you would really like as a roommate.


----------



## igetamnesia

I really really hope the app goes up tomorrow.

lol, this feels like applying for college all over again. and waiting to hear back will only reinforce that. not a very fun/stress-free time for me..


----------



## mdewater

Soooooo. It's the 20th. And the application isn't up. What the heck.

Is there a specific time that it would go up if is today?


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

mdewater said:


> Soooooo. It's the 20th. And the application isn't up. What the heck.
> 
> Is there a specific time that it would go up if is today?



could be as late as this evening. or February. Keep in mind we kind of randomly decided they'd be out today because historically they've gone up after MLK weekend. So while there's still hope, there's also a chance we'll have to wait a couple days or a week.


----------



## heyhowdyhey

When the applications come out do they send out the email that day. Cuz I'm on vacation in a small city in Texas. But I get email and this messageboard on my phone but not disney. But I brought my laptop to go somewhere. So can someone post here when the application. Go out plz and thanku.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Kristin posted on the FB group that it may be February 8th until 'they start recruiting'. 

No fair! They've went up on January 20th for the past two years.


----------



## DisneyGirl421

IT'S UP!!!!!!!!  

Happy applying everyone!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Oops, I made a thread about this... sorry. But yeah - go apply everyone! Lots of pixie dust!!!!


----------



## kmg148

Anyone seasonal out there? I never thought about what would happen with my status as of right now. I'll be okay right? I had shifts scheduled..


----------



## FutrImagineer

You all will never guess what happened to me!

I just finished viewing the E-Presentation, but at the end, when I was supposed to be given a completion code, the space for the number was blank!  Argh  

Guess I will just have to watch it again.  Hope nobody else runs into my same problem.


----------



## Joanna71985

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Melinda22

Congratulations – you have been identified as a strong candidate!

WOO! Passed the web-based interview! I was really nervous about that after hearing about people last year who didn't pass. Gonna call in the morning to schedule my interview.


----------



## Amanda08

Melinda22 said:


> Congratulations  you have been identified as a strong candidate!
> 
> WOO! Passed the web-based interview! I was really nervous about that after hearing about people last year who didn't pass. Gonna call in the morning to schedule my interview.



Oh my gosh, me too!! I was so nervous, but I passed as well! Yay!

Good luck to you!


----------



## trisheroll

Amanda08 said:


> Oh my gosh, me too!! I was so nervous, but I passed as well! Yay!
> 
> Good luck to you!



Oh geez, i'm too nervous to do the web based interview >< I think i'll wait until tomorrow to do that. haha


----------



## CrazySteph

Melinda22 said:


> Congratulations  you have been identified as a strong candidate!
> 
> WOO! Passed the web-based interview! I was really nervous about that after hearing about people last year who didn't pass. Gonna call in the morning to schedule my interview.



omigosh!! do you have any tips? im so nervous!?!


----------



## Melinda22

CrazySteph said:


> omigosh!! do you have any tips? im so nervous!?!



Take a deep breath and relax first. 

Answer truthfully, but remember, this is for a job. So answer your questions as if you are in a work environment. What makes a good employee? 

I remember reading on here to put mostly "strongly agree" or "strongly disagree" So that is what I did and it seemed to work! I had one neutral and a few agrees and disagrees, but I mostly went for the extremes.

I thought most of the questions were no brainers, honestly: I am friendly, I work well with others, I enjoy helping others, I work hard, I like meeting new people, etc. 

They will ask you the same question, but worded differently. "I like to work in groups" and then later, "I like to work alone." So if you put strongly agree to working with others, don't contradict yourself by saying you like to work alone.

But mostly, just relax and you will do fine. Good luck!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

CrazySteph said:


> omigosh!! do you have any tips? im so nervous!?!



I have tips!! They're in this blog post, under "step 3"!


----------



## CrazySteph

Melinda22 said:


> Take a deep breath and relax first.
> 
> Answer truthfully, but remember, this is for a job. So answer your questions as if you are in a work environment. What makes a good employee?
> 
> I remember reading on here to put mostly "strongly agree" or "strongly disagree" So that is what I did and it seemed to work! I had one neutral and a few agrees and disagrees, but I mostly went for the extremes.
> 
> I thought most of the questions were no brainers, honestly: I am friendly, I work well with others, I enjoy helping others, I work hard, I like meeting new people, etc.
> 
> They will ask you the same question, but worded differently. "I like to work in groups" and then later, "I like to work alone." So if you put strongly agree to working with others, don't contradict yourself by saying you like to work alone.
> 
> But mostly, just relax and you will do fine. Good luck!





QueenofPrideRock said:


> I have tips!! They're in this blog post, under "step 3"!




Thanks so much! Honestly, the Web interview is what I'm most nervous about :/


----------



## Emma Emma Emily

Did anyone have an issue with the page where  they want you to check where you are going to see the presentation? I couldn't find the e- presentation option even though they say it is there.

UGH!!! WHYYYYYY???


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Oh wow, congrats guys on getting to apply!!!! Good luck to all of you! I remember how nervous I was to apply for Spring 2010 and how just super excited I was about the applications! I can't believe it's already time for people to apply again! 

GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## DisneyGirl421

woooooot, I applied!  and passed the web interview!  yayyyyy!

and now, calling tomorrow morning to schedule the interview!!!!!!

sooooooooo excited.


----------



## Amanda08

Melinda22 said:


> Take a deep breath and relax first.
> 
> Answer truthfully, but remember, this is for a job. So answer your questions as if you are in a work environment. What makes a good employee?
> 
> I remember reading on here to put mostly "strongly agree" or "strongly disagree" So that is what I did and it seemed to work! I had one neutral and a few agrees and disagrees, but I mostly went for the extremes.
> 
> I thought most of the questions were no brainers, honestly: I am friendly, I work well with others, I enjoy helping others, I work hard, I like meeting new people, etc.
> 
> They will ask you the same question, but worded differently. "I like to work in groups" and then later, "I like to work alone." So if you put strongly agree to working with others, don't contradict yourself by saying you like to work alone.
> 
> But mostly, just relax and you will do fine. Good luck!




I completely agree with everything Melinda said! I also chose "strongly agree" or "strongly disagree" with most of them because I read somewhere that was best. I also chose a few "agrees" and "disagrees" here and there....and it worked for me!

It's really not that bad. They are actually pretty easy questions, with maybe a few that made me go, "Oh no, what do I put?"...lol
So relax!! 

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Emma Emma Emily said:


> Did anyone have an issue with the page where  they want you to check where you are going to see the presentation? I couldn't find the e- presentation option even though they say it is there.
> 
> UGH!!! WHYYYYYY???


Everyone had that problem. Just select a school near you and correct it when you call for your interview.


----------



## Ylushi

I'm excited to apply, I'm just waiting till I talk to a few people about going and trying it again.  Good luck to everyone


----------



## tink774

Yay!  I passed the Web Interview!!  

I'm going to call tomorrow afternoon to schedule my phone interview.  Good luck to all the other applicants!


----------



## ltwentyone

I'm so excited and nervous at the same time! Good luck everyone! I will probably wait a few days before I start the process...


----------



## teamlouise

Hooray!

I watched the presentations and applied for both the Disneyland and Disney World programs tonight! AND I got an e-mail from my school about commencement. I'm going to have wicked senioritis until June! haha.

Can't wait to do my phone interviews and start that nail-biting WAIT again. :/


----------



## heyhowdyhey

Hey does anybody have the number to call to set up a phone interview I lost it


----------



## ZeroToHero

1-800-722-2930

I just set mine up for 2 pm tomorrow.


----------



## BabyPiglet

ZeroToHero said:


> 1-800-722-2930
> 
> I just set mine up for 2 pm tomorrow.


Mine's for 2:30! Lol you must have called right before me. I called at exactly 7:31 my time.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Haha! I called at 8:30... and then waited for 4 minutes.. and no one picked up. So I called back... and then got through almost immediately.

I was expecting them to start next week, so I was surprised when she said tomorrow.


----------



## BabyPiglet

ZeroToHero said:


> Haha! I called at 8:30... and then waited for 4 minutes.. and no one picked up. So I called back... and then got through almost immediately.
> 
> I was expecting them to start next week, so I was surprised when she said tomorrow.


So don't curse me with your bad interview!  

Don't worry, I'm sure you'll do great. I'm just really happy they're starting to interview right away. Less time to worry!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

I was also expecting them to start next week but was pleasantly surprised. Mine interview is tomorrow at 11am!! I am now searching through past interview questions even though I feel like I have a good idea of what they ask!


----------



## Zocha

Did anyone else have a hard time scheduling a phone interview? From what I was told, the entire system is backed up due to everyone calling in trying to set them up. 
I'm to wait for a call back.... :/
(I called 9:30 eastern time)

Has this happened to anyone else? Should I wait or just call back again later

EDIT: I did receive a call back. The earliest I could get was Monday at 9:30. Back to the waiting game........*falls over*


----------



## KiSsMySaSs89

Zocha said:


> Did anyone else have a hard time scheduling a phone interview? From what I was told, the entire system is backed up due to everyone calling in trying to set them up.
> I'm to wait for a call back.... :/
> (I called 9:30 eastern time)
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else? Should I wait or just call back again later



They told me there were no interviews available at this time and that they would call. So... I have a feeling they're going to call while I'm in class....


----------



## Zocha

KiSsMySaSs89 said:


> They told me there were no interviews available at this time and that they would call. So... I have a feeling they're going to call while I'm in class....



LOL, I know right? I have class later as well, I'm sure it will be hilarious to see me fling myself out of the class room just to answer a phone call. 

At least I'm not the only one in the boat....


----------



## Disney_Lover06

I had a problem scheduling a interview. When I called and gave them my information, the lady couldn't find my application. I was on hold for about 10 minutes before she told me to fill it out again. After I hung up, I ran to the computer and logged in. It confirmed my next step was the phone interview, so I called back and they finally found my interview.


----------



## njprincess601

I didn't even pass the web interview 

Congrats to all that did!


----------



## KiSsMySaSs89

Zocha said:


> LOL, I know right? I have class later as well, I'm sure it will be hilarious to see me fling myself out of the class room just to answer a phone call.
> 
> At least I'm not the only one in the boat....



I called back and so did several other people. I have an interview on Monday at 2:30


----------



## Disney_Lover06

njprincess601 said:


> I didn't even pass the web interview
> 
> Congrats to all that did!



I'm so sorry! Are you going to be applying for Spring 2011?


----------



## Amanda08

Has it been busy for anyone else when they tried to call? I keep trying every now and then, and I keep getting a busy signal.....


----------



## Disney_Lover06

When I called it was busy the first time, I hung up and got through the second time. I would keep hitting the redial botton if I were you.


----------



## FutrImagineer

Amanda08 said:


> Has it been busy for anyone else when they tried to call? I keep trying every now and then, and I keep getting a busy signal.....



Busy the past four times I've called.  I'm going to keep trying!


----------



## Amanda08

Thanks....I just wanted to be sure that I wasn't the only one getting a busy signal. lol


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## njprincess601

Disney_Lover06 said:


> I'm so sorry! Are you going to be applying for Spring 2011?



Thanks. I'm pretty upset about it but I'm still a freshman so I have a lot of time to apply. And yes, I will be applying for Spring 2011! Hopefully I can learn from everyone else's experiences and know what to do better next time. I think that's the hardest part ... not knowing what I did wrong.


----------



## FutrImagineer

Hmm, over 40 minutes of calling and still no luck.  I'm hoping I get through soon!


----------



## ZeroToHero

BabyPiglet said:


> So don't curse me with your bad interview!
> 
> Don't worry, I'm sure you'll do great. I'm just really happy they're starting to interview right away. Less time to worry!



hahaha! I'm an old hat at the phone interview by this time, sadly.... 

But I'm sure that EVENTUALLY I will get in..... I hope!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

njprincess601 said:


> Thanks. I'm pretty upset about it but I'm still a freshman so I have a lot of time to apply. And yes, I will be applying for Spring 2011! Hopefully I can learn from everyone else's experiences and know what to do better next time. I think that's the hardest part ... not knowing what I did wrong.



Don't worry! You'll get it next time! 

The best tips I can give you is to avoid neutral, agree, and disagree. Pick stronger answers and make sure your answers are consistent with each other. They ask the same question three different ways, so read the questions carefully. The best way to be consistent is to be honest with yourself. Also think about yourself in a work environment. Some people might run late when they go to a friend's house but always on time to the work! I hope this helped.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

ZeroToHero said:


> hahaha! I'm an old hat at the phone interview by this time, sadly....
> 
> But I'm sure that EVENTUALLY I will get in..... I hope!



You'll get in! Fall is yours!


----------



## groundhog_86

Im on hold to schedule my interview. I love all the Disney music except "Its a Small World". My Aunt would sing it to me...ALL THE TIME!!! 7 mins and counting on hold......


----------



## mdewater

Ughh. I've been trying to get through on and off all day and I keep getting a busy signal!! The lines close for today in less than an hour!


----------



## FutrImagineer

Hang in there!  I had to keep calling for 50 minutes and then listen to the music for 20 minutes.  Eventually, I got through- so will you.

Good luck!


----------



## kmg148

You must have finished up right before me. I waited for 20 minutes too; I'm glad we got in before it closed for the day!


----------



## igetamnesia

my interview is monday at 5:30! i'm so nervous. but i'm really happy i passed the web interview! i'm really upset that my friend who i was going to do the program with didn't make it past the web interview.  she's really sad now..it sucks.


----------



## njprincess601

Disney_Lover06 said:


> Don't worry! You'll get it next time!
> 
> The best tips I can give you is to avoid neutral, agree, and disagree. Pick stronger answers and make sure your answers are consistent with each other. They ask the same question three different ways, so read the questions carefully. The best way to be consistent is to be honest with yourself. Also think about yourself in a work environment. Some people might run late when they go to a friend's house but always on time to the work! I hope this helped.



Wow I wish I would have known that. I picked neutral, agree and disagree for almost all of my answers!! Thank you so much! I'll keep that in mind for next time.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

igetamnesia said:


> my interview is monday at 5:30! i'm so nervous. but i'm really happy i passed the web interview! i'm really upset that my friend who i was going to do the program with didn't make it past the web interview.  she's really sad now..it sucks.



Congrats that you got an interview and sorry your friend didn't in.


----------



## tink774

My interview is scheduled for Wednesday at 7:30pm!  I'm in class all day on Wed. so I wouldn't even be available until 5pm that day.  This way I have some time to come home, relax, eat, and prepare myself for the interview.

It took several calls to get past the busy signal, and I was worried I would have to wait until tomorrow.  But I'm glad it's all set!

I hope that everyone's web/phone interviews go well!


----------



## mdewater

I wasn't able to get through today 

So when you finish the web interview, it says to call within 72 hours to set up the phone interview. But I'm in class most of the day tomorrow! What if I can't get through in the hour and a half that I'll be able to try calling? The lines aren't open on Saturday and Sunday, which means it will have been more than 72 hours by the time I'm able to call again! 

Hopefully I'll get through tomorrow, but does anyone know what happens if I don't?


----------



## ZeroToHero

mdewater said:


> I wasn't able to get through today
> 
> So when you finish the web interview, it says to call within 72 hours to set up the phone interview. But I'm in class most of the day tomorrow! What if I can't get through in the hour and a half that I'll be able to try calling? The lines aren't open on Saturday and Sunday, which means it will have been more than 72 hours by the time I'm able to call again!
> 
> Hopefully I'll get through tomorrow, but does anyone know what happens if I don't?



There's an email... wdw.college.recruiting@disney or something like that? I forget. Someone may have an email from them on hand and would be able to say better. I would shoot them an email. I am sending you a PM as well.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

I have a countdown now, woohoo! And then after the interview I'll be able to track exactly how long it takes to get either a purple folder or the saddest letter ever...


----------



## DisPrincessJen

mdewater said:


> I wasn't able to get through today
> 
> So when you finish the web interview, it says to call within 72 hours to set up the phone interview. But I'm in class most of the day tomorrow! What if I can't get through in the hour and a half that I'll be able to try calling? The lines aren't open on Saturday and Sunday, which means it will have been more than 72 hours by the time I'm able to call again!
> 
> Hopefully I'll get through tomorrow, but does anyone know what happens if I don't?



I talked to a cast member on the phone today because I wanted to schedule a time for next weekend. They, however, only had times listed until next Friday. She told me to call back in the middle of next week to try again. I brought up the 72 hour thing and she told me that that was just to remind people to call before they forget; there isn't an actual time frame in which you must call. Who could forget to call Disney, though, for heaven's sake? 

So you'll be fine, don't worry about it.


----------



## Rbeck

I am submitting my application today.  Then it will be the wait to get through to set up the interview.


----------



## mdewater

DisPrincessJen said:


> I talked to a cast member on the phone today because I wanted to schedule a time for next weekend. They, however, only had times listed until next Friday. She told me to call back in the middle of next week to try again. I brought up the 72 hour thing and she told me that that was just to remind people to call before they forget; there isn't an actual time frame in which you must call. Who could forget to call Disney, though, for heaven's sake?
> 
> So you'll be fine, don't worry about it.



GREAT! Thank you so much! That helps a ton. I still hope I get through today! But at least that takes some of the pressure off. Thanks!!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

GOOD LUCK to everyone who has their interview today!


----------



## Amanda08

I was finally able to get through to schedule my interview! It'll be on Monday at 10 am. I was kinda surprised that they had available times on Monday..I thought for sure they would be all booked up...but I guess not! 

Good luck to everyone who has their interview today!!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

MaryPoppins86 said:


> GOOD LUCK to everyone who has their interview today!





Amanda08 said:


> Good luck to everyone who has their interview today!!



Thanks everyone!! Look for an update around 11:30ish.


----------



## lala88

So I applied last fall for this time but I didn't get in and I was heart broken. When I saw the applications were back up I almost had a heart attack I was so excited. I watched the e-presentation again and got my conformation code. I went on filled out the application but was dreading the online interview. when I finished filling out the application it said I was done and that I could call for my phone interview! I was so excited I didn't have to retake it! I called had to call back about 5-6 times before I got through then had to wait about 20 minutes but the music was so good! I made my appointment for 2:00 on Monday. I could not believe that they had times on Monday still but they did! Now I am so excited but so nervous!
magic dust to everyone 
(and a little pixie )


----------



## DeeCee735

My son is planning on watching the e-presentation this afternoon. After he does that, will he have to fill out a web based interview? And if so, does he do that right after filling out the application, or is it something that has to be scheduled?

Also, if he gets as far as having a telephone interview, do they schedule it, or does he request a time that he's available? He goes back to school on Sunday morning, and starts classes on Monday so he's worried that a telephone interview may be scheduled while he's got classes scheduled. How does that work?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## glendalais

DeeCee735 said:


> My son is planning on watching the e-presentation this afternoon. After he does that, will he have to fill out a web based interview? And if so, does he do that right after filling out the application, or is it something that has to be scheduled?
> 
> Also, if he gets as far as having a telephone interview, do they schedule it, or does he request a time that he's available? He goes back to school on Sunday morning, and starts classes on Monday so he's worried that a telephone interview may be scheduled while he's got classes scheduled. How does that work?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



He would generally do the Web Based Interview after he fills out the application.

He would need to schedule an interview time convenient for him by contacting Walt Disney Parks and Resorts College Recruiting, procedures on how to do this will be conveyed during the interview process.


----------



## KiSsMySaSs89

Edited because I was a little late in responding haha


----------



## LittleSquid26

Hello! My name is Britt, and I am applying for the Fall 2010 CP! i am soooooooo excited!


----------



## naoboo

Wow, I need to pay more attention to this thread. D:



KiSsMySaSs89 said:


> Those are my top three roles too! I forgot to mention that before I think lol. But I'm the same as you. I'll take whatever they give me.



So you're my competition then, huh? 

Just kidding of course. 



BabyPiglet said:


> Hey, I'm from AR as well. What school do you go to?



Oh, is this the Jennifer from FB? 

I'm from Fayetteville (lived there my whole life), but I go to school at John Brown University in Siloam Springs.  My roommate who's also applying is from Booneville. I'm trying to get her to join in on this forum and the FB group, but she doesn't participate in internet gatherings very much.


----------



## BabyPiglet

naoboo said:


> Wow, I need to pay more attention to this thread. D:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're my competition then, huh?
> 
> Just kidding of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, is this the Jennifer from FB?
> 
> I'm from Fayetteville (lived there my whole life), but I go to school at John Brown University in Siloam Springs.  My roommate who's also applying is from Booneville. I'm trying to get her to join in on this forum and the FB group, but she doesn't participate in internet gatherings very much.


Yep, that's me. That's neat, I've heard of JBU.


----------



## Joanna71985

Good luck to everyone who has interviews coming up!


----------



## Wishes91

Hey guys!  

I just applied last night for the 2010 term.  It took me 20 minutes until I got to talk with someone from recruiting to schedule my interview for next Wednesday. As a college Freshman...my nerves are building up inside of me as i type. It has always been my dream to work for Disney since i could remember and i really don't want to get my hopes up.. 

Has anyone had their interview yet? Any tips for first timers?   

And where is the FB group that i hear so much about?


----------



## Joanna71985

When doing the phone interview, some things to remember:
*stay relaxed (no need to panic- the interviewers are really nice)
*remember to smile (they can tell, even over the phone)
*be honest with your answers
*pick as many roles as you feel comfortable doing

Good luck!


----------



## Wishes91

Joanna71985 said:


> When doing the phone interview, some things to remember:
> *stay relaxed (no need to panic- the interviewers are really nice)
> *remember to smile (they can tell, even over the phone)
> *be honest with your answers
> *pick as many roles as you feel comfortable doing
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Joanna71985

Wishes91 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement!



You're welcome.


----------



## Wishes91

Joanna71985 said:


> You're welcome.



gahhhh i can't stop shaking! i tend to talk fast when i get nervous sometimes... i really want to work for disney this year instead of waiting for the applications to come out for the spring. 
i just need to relax and just worrying about it! haha

i always have next year to apply again.


----------



## ltwentyone

So I just watched the e-presentation and started my application. Unfortunately, something must be wrong because when it got the the security question where I was supposed to put my birth city, it wouldn't go through... Hopefully it will work later.


----------



## lala88

I know everyone is excited about the interviews (I am!) but what is everyones top three.
Mine are:
1.Full service food and beverage
2.Attractions
3.Merchendise
(I picked 11 total though)

I think I may have a good chance with FSFB because I have worked as a hostess in the same restaurant for over 4 years and I am like the head hostess. I am still so nervous. I didnt add FSFB last time I applied beacuse I wanted to do something different but the more I thought about it, I am good at what I do and it is really the only experience I have!
So how about everyone else!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## Amanda08

My top three are:
Attractions
Merchandise
Character Attendant

But I really wouldn't mind doing any of the ones I picked! lol


----------



## ZeroToHero

I put

1) Character Performer
2) Attractions
3) Photopass Photographer


I wanted to try out for character performer just because the auditions are in Boston and I wanted to see what it was like - I don't expect to be good enough to get it by any means, but I know you usually have to put it first to get the chance to audition.

I really would love Photographer or Attractions - those are jobs I know I'd be good at...


----------



## BabyPiglet

Wishes91 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I just applied last night for the 2010 term.  It took me 20 minutes until I got to talk with someone from recruiting to schedule my interview for next Wednesday. As a college Freshman...my nerves are building up inside of me as i type. It has always been my dream to work for Disney since i could remember and i really don't want to get my hopes up..
> 
> Has anyone had their interview yet? Any tips for first timers?
> 
> And where is the FB group that i hear so much about?


The best tip I can give you is to just relax and be prepared. If you stay relaxed, the interview will be more fun.  

As for my top 3, my interviewer actually asked me for my top 4-5, but here they are: 

1. Hospitality
2. Attractions. 
3. Concierge or Recreation. (This one is tied.)


----------



## tink774

My top 3 are:

1. Attractions
2. Merchandise
3. Hospitality

I also picked FSF&B, Concierge, and Vacation Planner.  There may have been one or two others, but I can't remember them right now.  And I almost checked QSF&B because I have experience with it from working in a small cafe.  But I hated that job, so I decided not to check that option.  It just wasn't for me.  I also have more than a year's experience in retail, so hopefully that will help with Merch.

Thought about picking Character Performer too (believe it or not, I also have brief experience with being a non-face character! ) but I am more geared towards face-to-face interaction with guests.  And I'm only 5'3", so options would be very limited.  So as fun as it would be, I decided not to pick it.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

lala88 said:


> I know everyone is excited about the interviews (I am!) but what is everyones top three.
> Mine are:
> 1.Full service food and beverage
> 2.Attractions
> 3.Merchendise
> (I picked 11 total though)
> 
> I think I may have a good chance with FSFB because I have worked as a hostess in the same restaurant for over 4 years and I am like the head hostess. I am still so nervous. I didnt add FSFB last time I applied beacuse I wanted to do something different but the more I thought about it, I am good at what I do and it is really the only experience I have!
> So how about everyone else!



Then you probably have a very good chance of landing your top choice - they love it when people have prior experience!

Anyway, my top 3 are: 


Character Performer
Concierge
Attractions
I would love any of them, for different reasons. Being a character performer is a childhood dream of mine, and I plan to continue auditioning after the CP if I don't make it this round. Concierge I want to do because I LOVE both Disney World and guest service/interaction. I know it's very selective but I really, really would love this role.

And I would also LOVE to be a ToT bellhop - that is my dream attraction!


----------



## DisneyGirl421

My top 3:
Costuming
Attractions
Character Attendant

I also put down 4 more (Merch, FSFB, Concierge, Hospitality).

I would love any of my top 3, but I REALLY want Costuming.  Mostly because I want to pursue a career with Disney Theatricals in their backstage jobs.  So that works 

I'm so nervous/excited for my interview on Wednesday!


----------



## naoboo

BabyPiglet said:


> Yep, that's me. That's neat, I've heard of JBU.



Well, I hope you've heard only good things about JBU.  So are you at UofA Fort Smith? Do you know if there are any more Arkansans applying?


----------



## Disneylover06

My top three are:
Attractions
Merchandise
Character Attendant

But I really wouldn't mind doing any role really!


----------



## ZeroToHero

So I know there's someone on the Facebook group working on a shirt, but they're running into licensing issues. (I don't know if they're on here as well?)

Anyway, I worked on a shirt today, and made a separate thread about it.... 

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2379687

I figured more people could critique it there, and I wouldn't drive this thread wildly off topic.

...Yes, I know I have homework, and yes, everyone who guessed if I was procrastinating with this is right.


----------



## BabyPiglet

naoboo said:


> Well, I hope you've heard only good things about JBU.  So are you at UofA Fort Smith? Do you know if there are any more Arkansans applying?


 Haha, some good and some bad. Like any other college, I'm sure. I know a few who transferred from there. 

I do indeed go to UAFS. It's alright.  

I have met at least one guy on FB (the one who made the t-shirt design) from Arkansas, and I know of a couple people at my school planning on applying. 



ZeroToHero said:


> ...Yes, I know I have homework, and yes, everyone who guessed if I was procrastinating with this is right.


 At least you were being productive! I am currently procrastinating on a psychology paper, but the only thing I'm doing is watching Grey's Anatomy, lol.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Oooo, thank you for reminding me! I have Psych homework that I need to do!


----------



## ltwentyone

I just finished my application and took the web based interview, and...


I passed! So relieved! I was so scared I wouldn't pass the web based interview and have to wait until Spring to apply again! The nerves are gone for now until I call on Monday to schedule my phone interview.


----------



## Cara6190

I did the web based interview and I did not pass. There was one statement that went: I would never lie to get a job. I said to myself, "My goodness, of course I would never do that!" and--I'm sure you see where this is going--"strongly disagree."   Well, I'm thinking that answer may have been an "automatic fail answer" and resulted in me throwing the entire interview. I already called a telephone number that they had on the page that said I didn't pass the interview and left a message explaining what happened (since it's a weekend and the offices are closed) but I don't know if this is something that's actually worth calling about or if I just need to wait and try again next spring. Do you think I'm correct about that answer being an "automatic fail answer," or do you think it would have taken more than that to fail the test? Do you think this is really something to call about? Thank you for any advice!


----------



## ZeroToHero

It depends. If you answered the other two similiar questions differently, (and perhaps only said "agree" to those instead of "strongly agree"), that might have been enough to throw it.

But it could have been that and a combination of other "neutral" and "dis/agree" answers, which don't give you the points needed. I forget what the point count is that you need....

Wait to hear back from them to see what they say.


----------



## Rbeck

Hi,  I don't think I have introduced myself yet.  I am pretty new on here.  My name is Ross.  I am from Utah.  Hoping to get into the Fall Advantage program.

I submitted my application ad did the web interview today.  Now I have to call tomorrow morning to set up my interview.  

As for tops picks on my app there were only top 2 to put down.  Maybe it's a little different for Disneyland.  Anyway, I think I checked a total of 8 I would be willing to do.  Top 3 are:

1. Attractions (I have experience working as a recreation guide at a resort, so figure that could tie in)
2. FSFB
3. Guest Research (think that's only at DL)

The first 2 were the ones I put on the top 2 section of the Application.

I am planning on applying at Disney World too.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## BabyPiglet

30 pages of posts later and it's actually happening, lol. I feel the same way; I remember one post I found from last April saying how hard it would be to wait 9 months to apply...but here it is. 

Well, now I'm just back to waiting, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Amanda08

Just curious..what does everyone want to do, Fall or Fall Advantage?

I feel like I'm the only one that wants to do just Fall...lol


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Amanda08 said:


> Just curious..what does everyone want to do, Fall or Fall Advantage?
> 
> I feel like I'm the only one that wants to do just Fall...lol



Yep, I'm going for advantage! But there are quite a few people on FB just doing fall and a few of them are on here as well.


----------



## lala88

I want to do just fall too! However she asked me if all they had was fall advantage if I would take it and I said of course I would.


----------



## Amanda08

lala88 said:


> I want to do just fall too! However she asked me if all they had was fall advantage if I would take it and I said of course I would.



Yay! I'm not the only one! haha


----------



## tink774

I'm applying for just fall!  If all they have for me is FA I'll certainly go for it, but I am hoping to spend the summer after graduation back home with family, friends, bf, etc., before leaving again for a few months.


----------



## ltwentyone

Just fall here as well. I'm hoping to do summer semester before the CP.


----------



## naoboo

I just got done with my interview. For some reason, I think I'm more nervous about it now than I was before. 

My top three were Attractions, Merchandise, and PhotoPass. My interviewer didn't ask me anything about Merchandise and I flubbed a little on the Attractions questions. When we got to PhotoPass, I told her that I've taken an Intro to Photography course, knew how to use a DSLR (could even remember what the letters stood for!), and took a couple more photo classes on a trip to Fiji and New Zealand with other people from my university's art department. She sounded impressed, so I think I've got a chance at that one. I only put it third because I've heard that it's one of the harder ones to get into.

Of course, I also listed QSFB as one of the many roles I was willing to do, so for all I know, I might end up there. Let's hope I don't though! 

By the way, is anyone else going for PhotoPass or have done it in the past? That's one role I couldn't find much info about and would like to know more if I've got a shot at it.


----------



## Melinda22

I am also going for just fall. I want to apply for a PI afterwards, so I need to stay under a year. If it was between FA and no CP, I would of course do FA, but I prefer Fall


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

naoboo said:


> I just got done with my interview. For some reason, I think I'm more nervous about it now than I was before.
> 
> My top three were Attractions, Merchandise, and PhotoPass. My interviewer didn't ask me anything about Merchandise and I flubbed a little on the Attractions questions. When we got to PhotoPass, I told her that I've taken an Intro to Photography course, knew how to use a DSLR (could even remember what the letters stood for!), and took a couple more photo classes on a trip to Fiji and New Zealand with other people from my university's art department. She sounded impressed, so I think I've got a chance at that one. I only put it third because I've heard that it's one of the harder ones to get into.
> 
> Of course, I also listed QSFB as one of the many roles I was willing to do, so for all I know, I might end up there. Let's hope I don't though!
> 
> By the way, is anyone else going for PhotoPass or have done it in the past? That's one role I couldn't find much info about and would like to know more if I've got a shot at it.



Marina is currently down there as PhotoPass and has a great blog about it! 

http://marinawdwcp.blogspot.com/


----------



## naoboo

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Marina is currently down there as PhotoPass and has a great blog about it!
> 
> marinawdwcp . blogspot . com/



Ooh, thanks, that's just what I needed!


----------



## ZeroToHero

I also put Photopass as my #3 - I need to learn more about DSLRs if I get in and get it, but if I do, then I have a bunch of people who would immediately let me borrow whatever I'd like to practice on for the five months until I would leave... my mom is friends with lots of artsy people.

I am a Fall only person - only because I will be in Disney on vacation before that anyway, so I can't do Advantage.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## Cara6190

About my post from earlier, I'm wondering if I should wait (like about a week) for them to call me back since I left a message, or if I should just call them during their business hours? In other words, how likely is it they'll call back/check their voicemail? I'm afraid if I call now and get an answer.


----------



## Zocha

I applied for the FA, seeing as I will be graduating in May I thought a smooth move would work out better then waiting around for two months. Although in the interview I was asked if I would do Fall if FA was full (which of course I said yes).

My top three were: Costuming, Merchandise, and PhotoPass (with Attractions as a back-up).


----------



## Amanda08

By the way, thanks to everyone who replied to my question...it's nice to know I'm not the only 'just fall' out there.


----------



## AliSW

So I'm wondering if for Photopass, do you have to have had photography training? I took a class in high school but that's it... 
Also for Attractions, do they all have long speeches you have to give? I would like working at one but I don't do speeches well haha.
Otherwise I'll probably put Merchandise and maybe FSFB... I don't really know what I'd like so I guess I can try. 
I don't know if I'll try for character performer or not. I know I am so indecisive!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## naoboo

ZeroToHero said:


> I also put Photopass as my #3 - I need to learn more about DSLRs if I get in and get it, but if I do, then I have a bunch of people who would immediately let me borrow whatever I'd like to practice on for the five months until I would leave... my mom is friends with lots of artsy people.
> 
> I am a Fall only person - only because I will be in Disney on vacation before that anyway, so I can't do Advantage.



DSLRs really aren't that hard to figure out. They do have a lot of buttons and special settings, but personally, I think there are only a few things you really need to know: what shutter speed, aperture and ISO are; and how to use the flash properly. From what I've read on the blog that QueenofPrideRock linked to, you aren't allowed to change settings while working anyway, so they probably aren't expecting people to know every single little thing about a camera. I don't 

Honestly, I don't care as much about using proper settings as I probably should, because I know I can edit lighting problems in Photoshop. You can't do that as a PhotoPass photographer though, which bums me out a little. Sometimes I like editing pictures more than actually shooting them.  I think what's really important is knowing what makes a picture good, like framing techniques, where to put the horizon line, etc.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Yeah, and DSLRs have auto settings, which is always a plus. I hate focusing. :/

I love editing photos too! Sometimes maybe too much... haha.


----------



## Joanna71985

AliSW said:


> Also for Attractions, do they all have long speeches you have to give? I would like working at one but I don't do speeches well haha.
> Otherwise I'll probably put Merchandise and maybe FSFB... I don't really know what I'd like so I guess I can try.
> I don't know if I'll try for character performer or not. I know I am so indecisive!



Nope. The majority of attractions do not have long speils. The only ones that do include Great Movie Ride, Safari, Jungle Cruise, Backlot Tour, and Innoventions.

Also, they ask during the interview if you like (or can) talking in front of large groups, or speiling. So you can mention that you don't want to then.


----------



## trisheroll

I completed my application and passed the web base interview, and then scheduled for a disneyland interview. I was wondering i can use the application and web base interview to apply to the disneyWORLD also?


----------



## Joanna71985

trisheroll said:


> I completed my application and passed the web base interview, and then scheduled for a disneyland interview. I was wondering i can use the application and web base interview to apply to the disneyWORLD also?



No. You have to apply seperately for WDW and DL.


----------



## trisheroll

Joanna71985 said:


> No. You have to apply seperately for WDW and DL.



that's so strange. I applied for disneyland, but on the email the contact information was wdw.college.recruiting@disney.com


----------



## Cara6190

trisheroll said:


> that's so strange...



Actually, you have to fill out a different application (it even looks quite different) but they'll automatically use the same Web Based Interview. I don't know if you have to do a telephone interview twice.

By the way, I talked to a recruiter named Kim about my Web Based Interview issues (she called me back), and she reset it for me! But, of course, she said she doesn't do that for everyone, and this second time will be final. But I had really started thinking they wouldn't be able to do anything about it! I'm so excited! And after reading about it on here, I'm sure I'll pass this time (all the same, I'm not going to take it again just yet... I have a test tomorrow I should be studying for!) Anyway, I think she reset it for me partially because she thought I sounded really nice & sincere, so I hope this means I'll do fine on the telephone interview when I get to that.


----------



## FutrImagineer

Cara6190 said:


> By the way, I talked to a recruiter named Kim about my Web Based Interview issues (she called me back), and she reset it for me! But, of course, she said she doesn't do that for everyone, and this second time will be final. But I had really started thinking they wouldn't be able to do anything about it! I'm so excited! And after reading about it on here, I'm sure I'll pass this time (all the same, I'm not going to take it again just yet... I have a test tomorrow I should be studying for!) Anyway, I think she reset it for me partially because she thought I sounded really nice & sincere, so I hope this means I'll do fine on the telephone interview when I get to that.



Yay!  That's so great to hear!  Good luck this time!


----------



## Wishes91

I just want to let you guys know that my phone interview is at 1:45 tomorrow... My nerves are starting to mess with my stomach!


----------



## Rbeck

trisheroll said:


> I completed my application and passed the web base interview, and then scheduled for a disneyland interview. I was wondering i can use the application and web base interview to apply to the disneyWORLD also?



Yay!  Another person that is interested in the Disneyland Program too.  I applied for both, you won't have to do the web based interview again...but you do have to fill out the application and role checklist again.  They are a little different.


----------



## PennyLou

Hey, I aparently sigend up for the site a long time agoan but I'm not, I just had my interview yesterday to the Disney wold Progrem I'm applying to be a Entertainment CP (again did it in 06) so I just have to wait for the audtions in march but I really hope to go back and do it again. 

I've been sesaonl since but I want to work full time in enteratinemnt and I've been on the full time list for 2 years but they aren't hiring so being a CP again is the only way for now  I really hope to get to go back.


----------



## melissakayt

Rbeck said:


> Yay!  Another person that is interested in the Disneyland Program too.  I applied for both, you won't have to do the web based interview again...but you do have to fill out the application and role checklist again.  They are a little different.



I'm applying for DLR as well! My interview is tomorrow (Thursday) at 11:30am. 

I'm also applying to WDW just in case. My first choice is DLR, but if I can't go there then I want to be at WDW. I filled out the two different applications and as you said only had to do the one web interview. When I called to schedule my phone interview, the lady who answered said she could schedule both interviews so I didn't have to call the line all over again.


----------



## trisheroll

melissakayt said:


> I'm applying for DLR as well! My interview is tomorrow (Thursday) at 11:30am.
> 
> I'm also applying to WDW just in case. My first choice is DLR, but if I can't go there then I want to be at WDW. I filled out the two different applications and as you said only had to do the one web interview. When I called to schedule my phone interview, the lady who answered said she could schedule both interviews so I didn't have to call the line all over again.



Oh tomorrow's my interview too! At 2pm, which means I have to wait until my classes are all over!! haha. And i'm planning on applying for DisneyWorld right afterwards too!


----------



## tink774

Sorry if this was asked already, but after the interview aren't we supposed to get one of those "Thank you for interviewing" e-mails?  Or is that only with the WBI?  I'm hoping that not getting one yet isn't a sign that they hated me too much to send the automated response!


----------



## lala88

You should be getting a "Thank you for interviewing" sometime after you do your phone interview. It takes them a few days to get them out to everyone. Last time I think it took a little over a week to get mine. And I interviewed on monday and I have not gotten one yet either.


----------



## Zocha

I finally decided to apply for the DLR program as well. Made the interview for 12:15 tomorrow. 




tink774 said:


> Sorry if this was asked already, but after the interview aren't we supposed to get one of those "Thank you for interviewing" e-mails?



(just like lala88) I haven't gotten one either, and my WDW interview was on Monday. I'd assume that it will just take some time.


----------



## tink774

Zocha said:


> (just like lala88) I haven't gotten one either, and my WDW interview was on Monday. I'd assume that it will just take some time.



Awesome, thank you!  I was just paranoid that something didn't go through, since my interviewer did say they were having some problems and were backed up.


----------



## FutrImagineer

Hey everybody,

So, of course I'm kicking myself analyzing every little detail of my interview.  I was asked the question "would you prefer to work indoors or outdoors?" and I misinterpreted the question to mean "would you rather work at the parks or resorts?"  Not only am I mad at myself for giving an unrelated answer to the actual question, but I realized the answer to the real question IS very important to me.  I would really want to work indoors, but I didn't indicate that in the interview.

Would it be really stupid/horrible/unnecessary of me to e-mail recruiting and put in that preference?  Or should I wait to say something only if/when I'm accepted?  I'm afraid that my either/or answer will make me more liable to work in attractions (a position I didn't really want but added to my list when asked) in an outside position.

Argh, I want this so badly, but it really would be best for me indoors.  Thoughts???


----------



## PennyLou

FutrImagineer said:


> Would it be really stupid/horrible/unnecessary of me to e-mail recruiting and put in that preference?  Or should I wait to say something only if/when I'm accepted?
> 
> Argh, I want this so badly, but it really would be best for me indoors.  Thoughts???



first off clam down and take a breath 

so you know when they accept you they tell you what your job is, at least thats how it was when I did it in 06 and I was told it would be that way again after my interview this time, but it might be because it'll be after my audition. But I'm pretty sure when you are excepted you have a job. 

Generally this early in the game you should get whatever your first or second pick is on your list which I'm guessing you talked about. 

I mean you could email them if you wanted to and tell them what you said here but I do think you might be worrying just a bit to much.


----------



## heyhowdyhey

Zocha said:


> (just like lala88) I haven't gotten one either, and my WDW interview was on Monday. I'd assume that it will just take some time.



i havent gotten one either and i had my interview last fri. hopefully it didnt go to my spam cuz i delete that everyday without looking at it.


----------



## PennyLou

heyhowdyhey said:


> i havent gotten one either and i had my interview last fri. hopefully it didnt go to my spam cuz i delete that everyday without looking at it.



I didn't get one either, I was only told Id be getting an email about the audtions which I havent gotten yet. So I guess many of us are in the same boat.


----------



## ZeroToHero

I interviewed Friday as well, and haven't gotten any "Thank you!" email yet. I feel like if it doesn't come tomorrow, it will be here Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## lala88

They defiantly are backed up because last year I applied the second or third week and I got my thank you email in like 2 days. It seems they have quite a few bugs this year. Oh well lets keep waiting!


----------



## PennyLou

lala88 said:


> They defiantly are backed up because last year I applied the second or third week and I got my thank you email in like 2 days. It seems they have quite a few bugs this year. Oh well lets keep waiting!



yea my interviewer kept saying "hold on I have to rebot or wait for the system to keep up"


----------



## Wishes91

they send out thank you emails? i had no idea...


----------



## lala88

I got my Thank you email today!!! I know it doesnt mean anything but still I am happy.


----------



## groundhog_86

I received my thank you email today, I interviewed Tuesday...Now I'm just praying for a purple folder...hehe


----------



## PennyLou

I just got mine as well! i guess they sent them all out at once!


----------



## heyhowdyhey

ya they probably did. but im still waiting for the audition email and purple folder now.


----------



## tink774

Just checked my e-mail, and mine is there too!  But I'm sad that it says I should hear from them in 4-6 weeks.  It reminds me of the wait ahead!


----------



## PennyLou

I'm wiating for the audtion email as well but I was told by the people in entertainment casting they will be posting more info as it gets closer so it could still be a while for that.


----------



## lala88

it says 4-6 weeks but this early on it almost never takes that long. It will only take a long time (usually) if you get wait listed because they gave to wait for a role to open up for you. But this could take longer than 6 weeks then. So dont worry i doubt it will be 4-6 weeks!


----------



## tink774

lala88 said:


> it says 4-6 weeks but this early on it almost never takes that long. It will only take a long time (usually) if you get wait listed because they gave to wait for a role to open up for you. But this could take longer than 6 weeks then. So dont worry i doubt it will be 4-6 weeks!



Oh, good!  I'd been reading 2-4 weeks here on the boards for so long, so when I saw 4-6 weeks in the e-mail I was a bit thrown!


----------



## PennyLou

yea but Tink it'll you'll hear about the program about 2-4 weeks after the audition if you are waiting for the character auditions so you'll still have some time. They tend to wait for that to tell you anything cuz they wont cast you in quick sevice and then recast you in characters ya know, so don't worry if you don't hear other then your confirmation audition email I expect to come in Feb. 

I just don't want you to worry to much if you havent heard if you are waiting to do the audition


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## teamlouise

PidginPea said:


> Didn't they change this rule?
> 
> My interviewer told me I'd be placed in another role first (if I'm accepted) and then switched into a character performer role if I pass my audition. If not, I stay in the role I already had.



Yeah, this is definitely the way it goes now. You are placed in a regular role and notified like everyone else, and then later if you pass the audition you can switch out!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Exactly like teamlouise said.

Linda said it's because they don't want to let the good ones get away or something like that, and only have a few roles to offer them. That way, they get a better chance.


----------



## PennyLou

Oh sry it was that way last time I did it and this time I'm only applying to be in entertainment so I guess that's why I was told I wouldn't hear tll 2-4 weeks after the audition I didn't put 2 and 2 together and thought it was still the same for everyone. Sry for the mix up!!


----------



## Melinda22

I interviewed Wednesday and also got my Thank You email! It made me happy


----------



## Joanna71985

lala88 said:


> it says 4-6 weeks but this early on it almost never takes that long. It will only take a long time (usually) if you get wait listed because they gave to wait for a role to open up for you. But this could take longer than 6 weeks then. So dont worry i doubt it will be 4-6 weeks!



That's not always true. I applied the first day (and interviewed the first week) for Fall 2009, and it took 4 weeks exactly for my letter to arrive. And I wasn't the only one that had to wait that long.


----------



## emilydawn

My name is Emily and I applied for the Fall Advantage program.
My phone interview is on Febuary 4th. (I'm so nervous!!!)

My top three choices are:
1. Attractions (I really want to be a safari guide on Kilamanjaro Safaris)
2. Character Attendent (Body guard for the characters! yay!)
3. Merchandise (It's what my whole working career has consisted of and it's what I'm good at)


----------



## ZeroToHero

Joanna71985 said:


> That's not always true. I applied the first day (and interviewed the first week) for Fall 2009, and it took 4 weeks exactly for my letter to arrive. And I wasn't the only one that had to wait that long.



Ditto - you and I were the last ones to get our letters, weren't we?


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## igetamnesia

so..is anyone else going to be checking the mailbox every day even though it's way too early for a response yet? don't we get an email first, anyways?  i'm still going to check my school mailbox two times a day. just in case.


----------



## BabyPiglet

igetamnesia said:


> so..is anyone else going to be checking the mailbox every day even though it's way too early for a response yet? don't we get an email first, anyways?  i'm still going to check my school mailbox two times a day. just in case.


Well I was checking it obsessively for the 'thanks for interviewing' email, but now I'm going to wait at least a week before I start seriously thinking the acceptance email should be here.


----------



## igetamnesia

BabyPiglet said:


> Well I was checking it obsessively for the 'thanks for interviewing' email, but now I'm going to wait at least a week before I start seriously thinking the acceptance email should be here.



the "thanks for interviewing" interview only made me more obsessed about it!


----------



## Cara6190

So, finally got around to re-taking the WBI, and I passed! The advice on here about answering in extremes was very helpful. I was careful to read all the questions carefully this time, and made sure I picked the response I intended to pick. Now I just need to schedule an interview time Monday. I'm busy until 12:15 on Monday's, though! I want to call as soon as they open!!! Should I skip my physics class to schedule my telephone interview??!!! *Suddenly gets the feels like the science building is staring at her through the window.* I guess I'll just have to wait until Monday afternoon to schedule the interview. Now to call my mom & my friends to ask them to help me practice my interview....


----------



## Disney_Lover06

emilydawn said:


> My name is Emily and I applied for the Fall Advantage program.
> My phone interview is on Febuary 4th. (I'm so nervous!!!)
> 
> My top three choices are:
> 1. Attractions (I really want to be a safari guide on Kilamanjaro Safaris)
> 2. Character Attendent (Body guard for the characters! yay!)
> 3. Merchandise (It's what my whole working career has consisted of and it's what I'm good at)



Hey Emily! Thoses were my top three choices too! Good luck with your interview!


----------



## emilydawn

Yeah, I've been reading alot of the posts from Spring and whatnot, and it seems like alot of the people got the jobs they really wanted. So I'm really hoping!!!


----------



## PennyLou

I really want it to be the week of March 22nd I want to get the Auditions over with the more I think about them the more excited and nerviois I am! I want to know if I can go!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Wait, how do you know when your audition is? I thought they hadn't annouced dates yet?


----------



## angellwings

Hi! I just finished applying! I was told to call and schedule an interview, but I have to wait until Monday for the Casting Office to be open.

It's killing me! I've been waiting for the right time to apply since I heard about this program in high school so I'm super impatient. To keep me distracted though I've been scouring the internet for CP related websites and things. Which led me here, and also encouraged me to start my own blog about the application process. 

Anyway...

So I can't remember all the roles I checked. I know I checked at least three things on my application and I know two of them were:

Character Attendant
Vacation Planning

I think I checked Merchandising and Concierge too, but I can't really remember. But Character Attendant is my first choice. 

I'm very excited about all of this!


----------



## PennyLou

ZeroToHero said:


> Wait, how do you know when your audition is? I thought they hadn't annouced dates yet?



They told me on the phone interview that all the auditions are going to be the week of march 22. Well between the 22-30 they r doing an audition marathon.  So I don't know the day yet but I know it's that week. Atleast that's what the interviewer told me.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Ohh, okay. Mine just said I'd get an email later. I wonder if they worked on it over the weekend or something, since it seems like people who interviewed the first day didn't hear the dates.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

ZeroToHero said:


> Ohh, okay. Mine just said I'd get an email later. I wonder if they worked on it over the weekend or something, since it seems like people who interviewed the first day didn't hear the dates.



I didn't get any specific date during my interview but was told that the auditions will be sometime late March.


----------



## PennyLou

ZeroToHero said:


> Ohh, okay. Mine just said I'd get an email later. I wonder if they worked on it over the weekend or something, since it seems like people who interviewed the first day didn't hear the dates.



Idk I interviewed last Monday but again my inverview was a little different becuae I'm already a cast member so idk if that made it diffent with the info I was givin.Idk but I still want it to come soon to get it over with!


----------



## PennyLou

Also they made me pick a location and so I went tip Boston for now as its one of the cloest to me evenhoug it's like 5hrs from me I might change the location I haven't decided yet


----------



## ZeroToHero

Well, if you do go to Boston, you'll see me there.


----------



## !!!Khriz Love WDW!!!

Do anyone know where is the check in and the direction? 

Follow my blog.... in my signature!


----------



## Cara6190

My phone interview is next Wednesday, the 10th at 12:30. It's so far from now, but at least I'll have all that time to practice! And at least I have a paper to write while I wait!


----------



## ltwentyone

Interview tomorrow at 1:30! So nervous!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

PidginPea said:


> Does anyone still use the AIM chat room for Fall 2010? I've popped on a few times but there's never anyone there. Is my timing off?



Nope, we moved away from it after non-CP people came in and started being creepy. There are two new chatrooms now on meebo, after some rather pointless facebook drama happened. 

I can PM you the links, if you like?


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## PennyLou

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I can PM you the links, if you like?



Would you please send it to me as well?


----------



## Kayticheer101

Hi! My name is Kayti. I have a phone interview scheduled for tuesday at 11 30  Im soo nervous. Can someone help me with what kinds of questions they asked. how did the interview go? Make a list of what all they asked for me please  It would really help me out. I have so many questions!!!! thanks!


----------



## ZeroToHero

If you do a google search on disney interview questions, I'm sure there are already lists out there for you, and I know there are other threads on this forum about that exact topic.


----------



## tink774

I checked my e-mail a little while ago, and the first thing I saw was something from "Disney."  I almost jumped out of my skin!  But it turned out to just be the Disney Destinations monthly e-mail.  

This feels like just a preview of how anxious I'm going to be when I check my messages over the new few weeks.


----------



## lala88

That same thing keeps happening to me too! I love Disney and all of my Disney emails but every time I see one from Disney I have a mini heart attack until I see it is the Disney Newsletter (which I Love) but it makes me sad too. LOL


----------



## ZeroToHero

Same here. And tomorrow on is going to be worse, because tomorrow is the two week mark.


----------



## Rbeck

Haha.  I am kind of the same.  But then I realize I put down my other email for the CP stuff.  The one that is what I use for job applications and stuff.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Rbeck said:


> Haha.  I am kind of the same.  But then I realize I put down my other email for the CP stuff.  The one that is what I use for job applications and stuff.



That's what I did. I put down the e-mail address I use for school and job related things. I hardly get any e-mails on there so I will most definitely know if it's about the cp or not.


----------



## The Great One

My name is Luis, I did the application on Monday morning and called that same day. I got lucky and got a phone interview early because they had just gotten some openings for. I did the interview on Wednesday and i think that I did well. But waiting for a letter is making me anxious even though I only had my interview 2 days ago. 

I'm hoping I get it.


----------



## Kayticheer101

The Great One said:


> My name is Luis, I did the application on Monday morning and called that same day. I got lucky and got a phone interview early because they had just gotten some openings for. I did the interview on Wednesday and i think that I did well. But waiting for a letter is making me anxious even though I only had my interview 2 days ago.
> 
> I'm hoping I get it.



Good luck!!! What did yo uapply for??


----------



## The Great One

These were the top three i applied for but i also applied for other roles to. 

Attractions
Merchandise 
Character Attendant


----------



## Kayticheer101

The Great One said:


> These were the top three i applied for but i also applied for other roles to.
> 
> Attractions
> Merchandise
> Character Attendant



Thats cool. well good luck. Nows just the waiting :/. My interview was changed from tuesday at 11 to monday at 1. so im kinda nervous. I cant really decide on my top 3 yet. I really want to do bbb fairry godmother in training, attractions, character attendant, or character performer, and merchandise. But ill take anything


----------



## The Great One

Good Luck I'm sure you'll do great in you interview. All those roles are good ones I'm sure you'll get one of them.


----------



## igetamnesia

ZeroToHero said:


> Same here. And tomorrow on is going to be worse, because tomorrow is the two week mark.



 that means that this Monday is my two week mark! Wow, time has already gone by fast. Hopefully that means time will continue to go faster and in the near future, when I see "1 new message" and click my mail..it will be from Disney.  please. please.


----------



## Amanda08

I GOT IN!!!!
I just got my email today! It only took 11 days! I'm freaking out right now!

I'll be doing QSFB for Fall 2010!!


----------



## KiSsMySaSs89

I got in too! Merchandise FA!!


----------



## tink774

KiSsMySaSs89 said:


> I got in too! Merchandise FA!!





Amanda08 said:


> I GOT IN!!!!
> I just got my email today! It only took 11 days! I'm freaking out right now!
> 
> I'll be doing QSFB for Fall 2010!!



CONGRATULATIONS!!   

I'm so happy for both of you!


----------



## Amanda08

KiSsMySaSs89 said:


> I got in too! Merchandise FA!!



Congrats!



tink774 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!
> 
> I'm so happy for both of you!



Thank you!


----------



## ltwentyone

Congrats on getting in! I wish I had applied a week ealier now! Haha!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

FSFB FAQ!!!!!!


----------



## tink774

ltwentyone said:


> Congrats on getting in! I wish I had applied a week ealier now! Haha!



Haha I saw on Facebook that some people who interviewed a day or two before I did got their acceptance e-mails, so it's making me really nervous!  I'm just ready to get a decision.  Accept me!  Reject me!  Just don't make me wait anymore!!  

Congratulations to everyone who has been accepted so far!


----------



## Melinda22

Congrats to all who have been accepted!

Looks like I interviewed a day or two too late (Wednesday 1/27). Guess it's more waiting for me.


----------



## tink774

Melinda22 said:


> Congrats to all who have been accepted!
> 
> Looks like I interviewed a day or two too late (Wednesday 1/27). Guess it's more waiting for me.



Same here.  I wonder if the recruiting office still sends out messages over the weekend, or it if it was the last batch until Monday?  I'm not sure how much they operate on Saturdays and Sundays.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Congrats to everyone who got accepted today!!!


----------



## Amanda08

PidginPea said:


> I GOT ACCEPTED!!!!!!
> 
> Attractions Fall 2010!!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who heard today!!



Congrats! I'm doing Fall as well! Have you picked an arrival date yet?


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## igetamnesia

congrats to all of you guys who got accepted today! When did most of you interview? Amanda08 said she heard back 11 days after..it's been 11 days for me. This is making me nervous lol  I'll just watch Disney movies tonight to calm my nerves.


----------



## Amanda08

PidginPea said:


> No, not yet. Getting that email was kind of overwhelming - I've been bouncing around the house all night with joy!  I need to sit down tomorrow and read the email properly and formally accept.
> 
> Congrats to you too!!!  Did you pick an arrival date? Are you WDW or DL?



I know what you mean! It took me at least an hour before I could even read the email all the way through. haha
I picked Aug 9 for my arrival date...and I'm doing WDW. What about you? WDW or DL?


----------



## Kayticheer101

Amanda08 said:


> I know what you mean! It took me at least an hour before I could even read the email all the way through. haha
> I picked Aug 9 for my arrival date...and I'm doing WDW. What about you? WDW or DL?



CONGRATS TO EVERYONE THAT GOT IN!!!! YAYYYYY!!! 

My interview is monday at 1 pm soooo nervous. maybe they are filling up now that you guys al got accepted??? Who knows but im ready
!!!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## BabyPiglet

I got accepted for Merchandise! I'll be arriving June 14th.  Today was exactly 2 weeks since my interview.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Nothing here yet. Did everyone get emails? Or letters?


----------



## Amanda08

PidginPea said:


> WDW here too!!! Can't wait to meet you in Orlando!!!
> 
> I want to get an arrival date as early as I possibly can. I'm so excited to become a Cast Member!!



I can't wait either! Aug 9th was the earliest date for Fall...so maybe we'll be arriving on the same day!


----------



## kmg148

Amanda08 said:


> I can't wait either! Aug 9th was the earliest date for Fall...so maybe we'll be arriving on the same day!



Amanda, I didn't accept yet, but did you see the other dates for Fall?


----------



## Amanda08

kmg148 said:


> Amanda, I didn't accept yet, but did you see the other dates for Fall?



Yes, I believe they were 8/09, 8/11, 8/18, 8/23.....I'm almost positive those are correct, but forgive if not! lol All of the departure dates were the same, 1/7/11...


----------



## Amanda08

ZeroToHero said:


> Nothing here yet. Did everyone get emails? Or letters?



I got an email.
Don't lose hope! I'm sure you'll get your email/letter soon!


----------



## The Great One

Congrats to everyone who got accepted. Hope I get good news when the email comes in.


----------



## kmg148

Amanda08 said:


> Yes, I believe they were 8/09, 8/11, 8/18, 8/23.....I'm almost positive those are correct, but forgive if not! lol All of the departure dates were the same, 1/7/11...



Aw man, really? That's odd the departure dates were the same.

Thanks Amanda!


----------



## Amanda08

kmg148 said:


> Aw man, really? That's odd the departure dates were the same.
> 
> Thanks Amanda!



No problem! I thought that was kinda weird too...it was the departure date that actually mattered for me...but oh well.


----------



## trisheroll

I interviewed for Disneyland last week and havent even gotten a "thankyou" email . (My disneyworld interview is tomorrow! :])


----------



## Amanda08

trisheroll said:


> I interviewed for Disneyland last week and havent even gotten a "thankyou" email . (My disneyworld interview is tomorrow! :])



Good luck with your interview!


----------



## Rbeck

trisheroll said:


> I interviewed for Disneyland last week and havent even gotten a "thankyou" email . (My disneyworld interview is tomorrow! :])



I interviewed for DL on the 27th and still haven't gotten a thank you email yet either.  I think DL just doesn't send them.  Interviewed for WDW yesterday


----------



## PennyLou

aw congrats to everyone! I'm so nervious cuz I have to wait till after the audtion the end of March! So far from now! eep! but congrats everyone!


----------



## The Great One

I' sure you'll get a thank you letter soon. How did your wdw interview go?


----------



## The Great One

Rbeck said:


> I interviewed for DL on the 27th and still haven't gotten a thank you email yet either.  I think DL just doesn't send them.  Interviewed for WDW yesterday



Sry trying to figure the system out. I'm sure you'll get a thank you letter soon. How did your wdw interview go?


----------



## heyhowdyhey

aghhh im nervous i interview on the 22nd and i havent go my email and my gf interviewed on the same day. im really nervous hopefully they send out some emails on sat.


----------



## tink774

heyhowdyhey said:


> aghhh im nervous i interview on the 22nd and i havent go my email and my gf interviewed on the same day. im really nervous hopefully they send out some emails on sat.



I hope so too.  I'll probably anxiously check my messages this evening whether they send them or not.   Here's hoping that today will be a good news day!


----------



## DisPrincessJen

Congrats to everyone who got in so far! Do any of you know all the arrival dates for FA?


----------



## Joanna71985

Amanda08 said:


> I GOT IN!!!!
> I just got my email today! It only took 11 days! I'm freaking out right now!
> 
> I'll be doing QSFB for Fall 2010!!





KiSsMySaSs89 said:


> I got in too! Merchandise FA!!





QueenofPrideRock said:


> FSFB FAQ!!!!!!





PidginPea said:


> I GOT ACCEPTED!!!!!!
> 
> Attractions Fall 2010!!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who heard today!!





BabyPiglet said:


> I got accepted for Merchandise! I'll be arriving June 14th.  Today was exactly 2 weeks since my interview.



Congrats everyone! Can't wait to see you all down here.


----------



## ZeroToHero

I don't think they'll send out emails today - the office is probably closed, unless they're working OT during this season.

Letters have come on Saturdays, but not emails, which is why I asked what media people got.

I was told by DBF I need to stay off the DISboards until I find out either way, because I got severely depressed last night when a bunch of people who interviewed the same day or later than me found out, and I didn't. So You guys will not be seeing me too much, but I'll let you know the final verdict.

Pixie dust for all of us!


----------



## tink774

ZeroToHero said:


> I don't think they'll send out emails today - the office is probably closed, unless they're working OT during this season.
> 
> Letters have come on Saturdays, but not emails, which is why I asked what media people got.
> 
> I was told by DBF I need to stay off the DISboards until I find out either way, because I got severely depressed last night when a bunch of people who interviewed the same day or later than me found out, and I didn't. So You guys will not be seeing me too much, but I'll let you know the final verdict.
> 
> Pixie dust for all of us!



Someone on the FBook group said the office is doing interviews today, but I don't know if they'll be sending anything out. 

I'm thinking about spending the day out so that I won't be checking my e-mail so much or waiting to see if anyone pops up on the DIS or FBook with an acceptance today.


----------



## lala88

ZeroToHero said:


> I don't think they'll send out emails today - the office is probably closed, unless they're working OT during this season.
> 
> Letters have come on Saturdays, but not emails, which is why I asked what media people got.
> 
> I was told by DBF I need to stay off the DISboards until I find out either way, because I got severely depressed last night when a bunch of people who interviewed the same day or later than me found out, and I didn't. So You guys will not be seeing me too much, but I'll let you know the final verdict.
> 
> Pixie dust for all of us!



The same thing has been happening to me. I am alright with everything and then I go on and see that everyone is getting accepted. Then I get really upset. I am very happy for everyone who has already gotten in, I just wish I was one of them.


----------



## The Great One

lala88 said:


> The same thing has been happening to me. I am alright with everything and then I go on and see that everyone is getting accepted. Then I get really upset. I am very happy for everyone who has already gotten in, I just wish I was one of them.



It's gonna happen with time I'm sure you'll find out soon.  Hope it's good news for you.


----------



## tink774

My fingers are crossed for Monday!  Best of luck to everyone still waiting to apply/interview/get a decision!


----------



## DisneyGirl421

Congrats to everyone who has gotten in so far!!!

*fingers crossed* that my purple email comes soon!


----------



## The Great One

who applied for the fall advantage program?


----------



## TigDis212

Hey Everyone! Found this board, and its been really helpful so far! I just completed my application and web based interview today. Calling on Monday to schedule my phone interview! 

Does anyone know when they will be scheduling auditions?


----------



## FoxwithEars

Are there any engineer internships available? Thanks!


----------



## The Great One

TigDis212 said:


> Hey Everyone! Found this board, and its been really helpful so far! I just completed my application and web based interview today. Calling on Monday to schedule my phone interview!
> 
> Does anyone know when they will be scheduling auditions?



Congrats, good luck on your phone interview when you schedule it. 

I think it's sometime in March.


----------



## BabyPiglet

I did. My arrival date is 6/14.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## Kayticheer101

The Great One said:


> who applied for the fall advantage program?



I applied for the fall advantage program  my interview is monday at 1


----------



## kmg148

PidginPea said:


> Just wanted to let you know - I got August 9 as my arrival date also! See you there!



Are you on facebook? It's been hard find other plain Fall CPer's!


----------



## FoxwithEars

Anyone know if there are any engineer internships? and if there are are they available?


----------



## kmg148

FoxwithEars said:


> Anyone know if there are any engineer internships? and if there are are they available?



I'm not trying to come off as rude, but you have asked this several times around here and have been given answers, to this very same question.

Here is the link for the WDI interns professional internship page. http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/internships/walt_disney_imagineering.html

There is an e-mail at the bottom if you can't find your answer to any of your questions on there. 

I just did a quick search (www.disneycareers.com, keyword: interns, like that page above suggested) and didn't seen an internships for imagineering.

I could have skipped over them, but this doesn't mean they AREN'T available. It just means that they may have not been posted. If they aren't posted by March, then they may not offer them, but there are three weeks still left in February.

Hopefully this helps....


----------



## Amanda08

PidginPea said:


> Just wanted to let you know - I got August 9 as my arrival date also! See you there!



Awesome!! I can't wait!!



kmg148 said:


> Are you on facebook? It's been hard find other plain Fall CPer's!



I'm also just Fall! I'm not on the FB group...not sure why..lol But I know what you mean, I've only seen a few people who were just Fall. Everyone seems to be applying for FA this year. What role did you get?


----------



## The Great One

Kayticheer101 said:


> I applied for the fall advantage program  my interview is monday at 1



Thats good, Good luck on your interview.


----------



## kmg148

Amanda08 said:


> I'm also just Fall! I'm not on the FB group...not sure why..lol But I know what you mean, I've only seen a few people who were just Fall. Everyone seems to be applying for FA this year. What role did you get?



Concierge


----------



## Amanda08

kmg148 said:


> Concierge



That's great! Maybe we'll end up meeting down there.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## ltwentyone

The facebook group has been great in finding other Fall CPers!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

i'm in the facebook group as well! under my first and middle names, abigail nora


----------



## Amanda08

PidginPea said:


> Yes I am! I just joined the facebook group like.. 2 minutes ago.  Should I PM you some info on how to find me?
> 
> Amanda08, same for you if you'd like to talk on facebook!



Yeah, that'd be great! Just go ahead and PM if you'd like...I'll probably go ahead and join the Facebook group as well.


----------



## kmg148

Amanda08 said:


> Yeah, that'd be great! Just go ahead and PM if you'd like...I'll probably go ahead and join the Facebook group as well.



Amanda, PM me your Facebook info and I'll add you.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## Kayticheer101

kmg148 said:


> Amanda, PM me your Facebook info and I'll add you.



I have my interview this in about 15 minutes :/ Im on facebook as well. applying for fall advantage. So if you want to look me up. I think Im the only Kayti spelled with a Y in it. My name is Kayti.


----------



## tink774

I'm a (hopeful) Fall CPer on the Facebook group, too!  If you want to find me, just look for the Anna in the black hat.

And if you can include a message, can you please let me know that's how you found me?  Otherwise I might think you're a spammer.


----------



## TigDis212

Just scheduled my phone interview! Friday 2/12 at 1pm!!!


----------



## lala88

I am also a Fall hopeful and on the Facebook group my name is laura and I am wearing a blue sweater if you want to talk to me!


----------



## The Great One

I'm waiting for a letter. How do I join the facebook group?


----------



## Kayticheer101

The Great One said:


> I'm waiting for a letter. How do I join the facebook group?



If you have a facebook already you just look up the group or yo ucan click on this link and join Im in the group my name is Kayti is you want to chat. I just had my interview today. Here is the link:http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=40093307155&ref=ts

Try that and see if it works for ya.


----------



## lala88

This is the link here and I think there is a join group tab if that doesn't work let me know


----------



## BabyPiglet

I'm on FB too. If you PM me I'll tell you my name. It's Jennifer, but there are quite a few Jennifers in there right now, haha. My picture is me sitting in front of a window if that helps. 

I just got my purple folder today, so the process is all complete! Feel free to add me on there, and I'm happy to answer any and all of your questions.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

BabyPiglet said:


> I'm on FB too. If you PM me I'll tell you my name. It's Jennifer, but there are quite a few Jennifers in there right now, haha. My picture is me sitting in front of a window if that helps.
> 
> I just got my purple folder today, so the process is all complete! Feel free to add me on there, and I'm happy to answer any and all of your questions.



Jenn! I'm so jealous! 

I'm also on FB. My name is Molly and I have my profile picture is me with a giraffe.


----------



## Melinda22

Doesn't seem like anyone got any acceptance letters today  More waiting, hopefully tomorrow some more of us will find out!


----------



## The Great One

Kayticheer101 said:


> If you have a facebook already you just look up the group or yo ucan click on this link and join Im in the group my name is Kayti is you want to chat. I just had my interview today. Here is the link:http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=40093307155&ref=ts
> 
> Try that and see if it works for ya.



Thanks I found it. My name is Luis I'm the one wearing sunglasses.


----------



## The Great One

Thanks you guys I found it. Hit me up on facebook


----------



## ZeroToHero

Melinda22 said:


> Doesn't seem like anyone got any acceptance letters today  More waiting, hopefully tomorrow some more of us will find out!



Hey, but nobody got rejection letters either, and that's a good thing!

Haha. I'm back, with nothing to report, but as long as other people aren't hearing, I'm okay. It's only when other people get stuff and I don't that I worry.

A lot.


----------



## Kayticheer101

The Great One said:


> Thanks I found it. My name is Luis I'm the one wearing sunglasses.



thanks ill look for ya


----------



## tink774

ZeroToHero said:


> Hey, but nobody got rejection letters either, and that's a good thing!
> 
> Haha. I'm back, with nothing to report, but as long as other people aren't hearing, I'm okay. It's only when other people get stuff and I don't that I worry.
> 
> A lot.



That's how I'm feeling.  I really, really want to hear back from them.  But as long as other people are still waiting (especially applicants who interviewed on the same day I did), then I'm not getting discouraged yet.

If we haven't heard by Friday, then I might start getting sad.


----------



## SonjaMarie

Hey I'm Marie. I just applied on Saturday and I scheduled my phone interview today and it's this Friday at 10:00. I'm nervous and excited! Haha.


----------



## tink774

SonjaMarie said:


> Hey I'm Marie. I just applied on Saturday and I scheduled my phone interview today and it's this Friday at 10:00. I'm nervous and excited! Haha.



Welcome to the boards, Marie!  And good luck with your interview on Friday!  Hope that you'll let us know how it goes.


----------



## Amanda08

SonjaMarie said:


> Hey I'm Marie. I just applied on Saturday and I scheduled my phone interview today and it's this Friday at 10:00. I'm nervous and excited! Haha.



Hey Marie! Welcome to the boards! Good luck on your interview!


----------



## SonjaMarie

tink774 said:


> Welcome to the boards, Marie!  And good luck with your interview on Friday!  Hope that you'll let us know how it goes.





Amanda08 said:


> Hey Marie! Welcome to the boards! Good luck on your interview!



Thanks guys! I will let you know how it goes, hopefully well


----------



## The Great One

SonjaMarie said:


> Hey I'm Marie. I just applied on Saturday and I scheduled my phone interview today and it's this Friday at 10:00. I'm nervous and excited! Haha.



Good luck on you phone interview. I'm sure you will do great.


----------



## i3reakMeAgain

ahh, I finally was able to reset my password!  So I'm a current campus rep, and I applied for Fall 2010, interviewed on the 26th I believe and the wait is AGONIZING!


----------



## heyhowdyhey

aghhh no email on monday. i know noone else got it but im still getting more and more worried hopefully they come today. i knoe ill be checking my email every hour.


----------



## SonjaMarie

The Great One said:


> Good luck on you phone interview. I'm sure you will do great.



Thank you!


----------



## IAmMonstro

TIL MY PHONE INTERVIEW!!! eeek! so nervous!


----------



## The Great One

IAmMonstro said:


> TIL MY PHONE INTERVIEW!!! eeek! so nervous!



I'm sure you did fine. Hope it went well.


----------



## ltwentyone

Today has been one week since my interview. The wait is already killing me! Some people found out just 8 days after, so I'm thinking positive for this week!


----------



## Kayticheer101

ltwentyone said:


> Today has been one week since my interview. The wait is already killing me! Some people found out just 8 days after, so I'm thinking positive for this week!



I hope I find out in 8 days! :0 that twould be awesome! I just interviewed yesterday though! Good luck. hope you find out soon


----------



## igetamnesia

today, 15 days after the email..i got an email from Disney College Recruiting! 

only to open it and see: 

Dear Ashley,

Thank you for your interest in the Disney College Program!

We were so excited you took the time to see our presentation and interview with us. We hope you find this opportunity to be as exciting as we do.

We are currently processing your application for the Fall 2010 Season, and at this time, your status is pending a final decision.

The Disney College Program is a competitive internship and we receive thousands of applications every program season.

Our team is evaluating your qualifications, and you will be contacted with an update on the status of your application by April 30, 2010.

 blah


----------



## Disney_Lover06

igetamnesia said:


> today, 15 days after the email..i got an email from Disney College Recruiting!
> 
> only to open it and see:
> 
> Dear Ashley,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the Disney College Program!
> 
> We were so excited you took the time to see our presentation and interview with us. We hope you find this opportunity to be as exciting as we do.
> 
> We are currently processing your application for the Fall 2010 Season, and at this time, your status is pending a final decision.
> 
> The Disney College Program is a competitive internship and we receive thousands of applications every program season.
> 
> Our team is evaluating your qualifications, and you will be contacted with an update on the status of your application by April 30, 2010.
> 
> blah



I hope you hear about before April!


----------



## Cara6190

My interview is tomorrow at 12:30.... I just got knots thinking about it. I hope I don't get too nervous!


----------



## Melinda22

From here and Facebook, it seems no acceptance/rejection letters went out today. Some pending emails went out to some people on Facebook and that seems about it. 

More waiting! Tomorrow is 2 weeks for me, so I'm hoping tomorrow is the day!


----------



## tink774

Melinda22 said:


> From here and Facebook, it seems no acceptance/rejection letters went out today. Some pending emails went out to some people on Facebook and that seems about it.
> 
> More waiting! Tomorrow is 2 weeks for me, so I'm hoping tomorrow is the day!



Same here!  I'm hoping to hear tomorrow, but I think Friday is more likely.    At least I have plenty of schoolwork to distract me.

I think I just sent you a friend request on Facebook, by the way.  I saw a Melinda and assumed it was you.


----------



## teamlouise

Tomorrow will be 2 weeks for me too!
I have my fingers crossed, but so far all that brought me was a third "thank you" e-mail! hahaha


----------



## ZeroToHero

They are really, really glad you tried out, I guess! 

Nothing here.... sigh. I wonder if they only send out emails on Fridays? (Or, acceptance at least.)


----------



## lala88

Someone told me that when they got accepted last time they got it on a tuesday. Also people got pending letters today so I don't know. That being said I didn't get anything today either and I am getting really nervous. It has only been two weeks but still everyday I freak out a little. I am kind of glad I didn't get an email today because that means I would be pending. But I guess I would rather be pending than rejected. Oh the agony. lol 
Also I am on facebook also my name is laura metzger if anyone wants to chat!


----------



## The Great One

Ive only been waiting for a week but it feels like its been a lifetime. I'm on facebook to just look me up Luis, im wearing sunglasses.


----------



## DisneyGirl421

Tomorrow's 2 weeks since my interview too. *fingers crossed* that I get a purple email tomorrow!


----------



## heyhowdyhey

what does the pending email mean.. like they dont have a spot or what. cuz my gf got that email. but i still havent heard anything back and mine and hers was on the same day and interview but the same person so im a little worried.


----------



## lala88

I think that pending means that they like you but they are unsure if they can hire you. Don't 100% quote me on this but I am pretty sure that is what they mean. If you get pending that doesn't mean you are in and it doesn't mean that you are out it just means that they need more time to think about your application. Also they only sent out pending today so I am going to assume that that means that you are not pending due to the fact that you had the same interviewed and recruiter and that could mean that you will be getting something soon hopefully saying that you are hired. But again not 100% sure. Hope this helps!


----------



## heyhowdyhey

ya thats what i thought and thats what i tried to tell her. hopefully i get accepted. ive been checking my email like every hour the past couple days haha


----------



## c0pperboom

Guys!! I got in!! Got the email at 2:58am(wth strange!)

Accepted for Attractions Fall 2010!!!


----------



## tink774

I got my purple e-mail at 3am this morning!  How awesome to wake up to!

Got my first choice for Attractions!  I'll see you all in August!!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

I got mine too at 3:00am!! Congrats everyone and good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## Joanna71985

c0pperboom said:


> Guys!! I got in!! Got the email at 2:58am(wth strange!)
> 
> Accepted for Attractions Fall 2010!!!





tink774 said:


> I got my purple e-mail at 3am this morning!  How awesome to wake up to!
> 
> Got my first choice for Attractions!  I'll see you all in August!!





Disney_Lover06 said:


> I got mine too at 3:00am!! Congrats everyone and good luck to everyone still waiting!



Congrats!


----------



## Amanda08

c0pperboom said:


> Guys!! I got in!! Got the email at 2:58am(wth strange!)
> 
> Accepted for Attractions Fall 2010!!!





tink774 said:


> I got my purple e-mail at 3am this morning!  How awesome to wake up to!
> 
> Got my first choice for Attractions!  I'll see you all in August!!





Disney_Lover06 said:


> I got mine too at 3:00am!! Congrats everyone and good luck to everyone still waiting!



Congratulations!!! Glad to see some more just Fall peeps!!! See you guys down there!!!


----------



## heyhowdyhey

this is making me more nernous and nervous congrats to everyone who got an email. i dont get why i havent got anything and i interviewd on the 22nd..


----------



## lala88

Congrats to everyone! And I'm with you heyhowdyhey I feel like everyone who is getting in now interviewed after me. I interviewed the 25.


----------



## ZeroToHero

I interviewed on the 22nd as well, and haven't heard anything. You could always call and see if they have a status for you yet, or if you are still being processed, and let us know.


----------



## tink774

Amanda08 said:


> Congratulations!!! Glad to see some more just Fall peeps!!! See you guys down there!!!





Joanna71985 said:


> Congrats!



Thank you!!  I'm so excited, I can't focus on anything else today!  I saw the e-mail so early that I texted everyone instead of calling, and my mom called me back like ten seconds later screaming in happiness, haha.

Hopefully I'll be starting up my own CP blog soon!  I'm excited to get to know everyone better before Fall!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

tink774 said:


> Thank you!!  I'm so excited, I can't focus on anything else today!  I saw the e-mail so early that I texted everyone instead of calling, and my mom called me back like ten seconds later screaming in happiness, haha.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be starting up my own CP blog soon!  I'm excited to get to know everyone better before Fall!



Congrats! I can't wait to get to know everybody better!


----------



## heyhowdyhey

I just called and they basically said to just wait and that they couldn't look up anything. And that cuz of the weather mail could be taking longer. And ya


----------



## ZeroToHero

Same here. Does everyone get emails? It seems weird that they would both email and send letters. I also don't remember getting an email for the past two times, just letters.


----------



## heyhowdyhey

Iduno. But my gf got her email the pending one yesterday and we had our interview the same day by the same person. So hopefully tomorrow I guess not hearing yet is better than a no answer.


----------



## i3reakMeAgain

ugh the wait is AGONIZING! Does anyone know how often the reject alumni/campus reps?  Not that I think I'm going to get rejected, but it still worries me anyway..


----------



## lala88

I heard that the emails are a new thing, that they have only been doing them for about a year. It does seem unnecessary to send an email first but I guess its so you can start to accept earlier. I really don't know.


----------



## KiSsMySaSs89

c0pperboom said:


> Guys!! I got in!! Got the email at 2:58am(wth strange!)
> 
> Accepted for Attractions Fall 2010!!!





Disney_Lover06 said:


> I got mine too at 3:00am!! Congrats everyone and good luck to everyone still waiting!





tink774 said:


> I got my purple e-mail at 3am this morning!  How awesome to wake up to!
> 
> Got my first choice for Attractions!  I'll see you all in August!!



Congratulations everybody! 

And for those who haven't heard anything yet... don't give up hope just yet.


----------



## Melinda22

tink774 said:


> Same here!  I'm hoping to hear tomorrow, but I think Friday is more likely.    At least I have plenty of schoolwork to distract me.
> 
> I think I just sent you a friend request on Facebook, by the way.  I saw a Melinda and assumed it was you.



YUP! That's me

CONGRATS on getting in! 

I remember we interviewed same day, but I still haven't heard anything. I had a dream last night that I got an Email from Disney and it said I got accepted as a Bibbidi Bobbidi Balloon Attendant. 

Anyways, congrats to everyone who got in!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## The Great One

Congrats to everyone who got accepted.


----------



## ltwentyone

Congrats all! I'm still waiting here. Though my interview was on the 2nd, so I might have a little but longer to wait. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this week though!


----------



## Kayticheer101

ltwentyone said:


> Congrats all! I'm still waiting here. Though my interview was on the 2nd, so I might have a little but longer to wait. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this week though!



I interviewed a few days after you and ffrom what iv been told they are sending mail out in 2 days :/ so maybe ours will be in there?? Hope fully! Good luck


----------



## tink774

Melinda22 said:


> YUP! That's me
> 
> CONGRATS on getting in!
> 
> I remember we interviewed same day, but I still haven't heard anything. I had a dream last night that I got an Email from Disney and it said I got accepted as a Bibbidi Bobbidi Balloon Attendant.
> 
> Anyways, congrats to everyone who got in!



Thanks!  I was having dreams about getting my e-mail, too!  I'd even wake up in the middle of the night thinking I'd read and accepted it already.  Good luck!



KiSsMySaSs89 said:


> Congratulations everybody!
> 
> And for those who haven't heard anything yet... don't give up hope just yet.





PidginPea said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to everyone who got accepted today!!!!





The Great One said:


> Congrats to everyone who got accepted.





ltwentyone said:


> Congrats all! I'm still waiting here. Though my interview was on the 2nd, so I might have a little but longer to wait. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this week though!



Thank you!  I'll be hoping that everyone still waiting gets good news ASAP!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Kayticheer101 said:


> I interviewed a few days after you and ffrom what iv been told they are sending mail out in 2 days :/ so maybe ours will be in there?? Hope fully! Good luck



I think the two days thing was just "I hope it's this week" and not "they are definitely accepting people within two days." But I hope you hear back soon and I'm sending lots of Pixie Dust!


----------



## heyhowdyhey

so i called disney just a little while ago to see like whats going on. and they guy said im still being processed soo iduno. im a little more worried now. for everyone that hasnt got anything did you guys apply for fall adv. cuz i did and then my top 3 were character performer attractions and fsfb. sooo im hoping that maybe the fall adv. or character performer has something to do with it thats why i asked haha.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

heyhowdyhey said:


> so i called disney just a little while ago to see like whats going on. and they guy said im still being processed soo iduno. im a little more worried now. for everyone that hasnt got anything did you guys apply for fall adv. cuz i did and then my top 3 were character performer attractions and fsfb. sooo im hoping that maybe the fall adv. or character performer has something to do with it thats why i asked haha.



I think "still being processed" just means they haven't made a decision yet. When did you interview? The timeframe within which they respond varies wildly. I would try and just relax... I definitely think it has more to do with when you interviewed and the sheer volume of applications they're dealing with right now than your program season and role choice. (I was accepted for FA FSFB and am auditioning, so that's why I say that.) I know it's not easy to relax but I definitely don't think you need to worry.


----------



## heyhowdyhey

I interviewed on the 22nd. cuz it just seems like everyone who interviewed after me alredy got in.


----------



## Amanda08

heyhowdyhey said:


> so i called disney just a little while ago to see like whats going on. and they guy said im still being processed soo iduno. im a little more worried now. for everyone that hasnt got anything did you guys apply for fall adv. cuz i did and then my top 3 were character performer attractions and fsfb. sooo im hoping that maybe the fall adv. or character performer has something to do with it thats why i asked haha.



Your sig says you interviewed about 3 weeks ago....I'd say to try not to worry about it. The "Thank You for Interviewing" email says that you should hear back within 4-6 weeks....so until you get to that point, I'd just wait it out. If 4-6 weeks passes and you still have yet to hear anything, then you could call again. But like I said, I'd just wait it out. I know it's hard...but there's not much else you can do. Good luck!


----------



## PennyLou

I got the purple email saying I am pending and I will know by april (becasue I am only applying to me a charecter but thats a good sing as it means I did not fail the inter view!)


----------



## ZeroToHero

I interviewed the same day as you, and yes, although I am wondering why people who applied after us got in and we haven't heard yet, it's true that we have 4-6 weeks to hear back, and it's not even three yet. I bet we'll hear by next Friday at the latest though, right on the 4 week mark.


----------



## illini4princess

Hello everyone! I'm new to the boards, but I just interviewed today and I'm not quite sure how it went. I've never done one before so all I can do is be optimistic 

The waiting time is going to be killer though. I saw someone got their information after 8 days! But looking at the posts here I'm guess I'll just have to wait the full month <_<


----------



## Ives

the calling all us military fall applicants thread was a good one and ... I'm taking the official test tomorrow, (writing this post during a short .... to try to take advantage of the mythical R1 higher acceptance rate.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

illini4princess said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to the boards, but I just interviewed today and I'm not quite sure how it went. I've never done one before so all I can do is be optimistic
> 
> The waiting time is going to be killer though. I saw someone got their information after 8 days! But looking at the posts here I'm guess I'll just have to wait the full month <_<



Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Kayticheer101

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I think the two days thing was just "I hope it's this week" and not "they are definitely accepting people within two days." But I hope you hear back soon and I'm sending lots of Pixie Dust!



Oh okay well thanks. Some people thought i was getting their hopes up or something. I wasnt trying to do that at all. Just saying what i thought was said on facebook. I guess its just when they send mail out. I wasnt sayign they are definitly accepting people in 2 days..but simply that maybe hopefully ill get my thank yo uletter at least in 2 days  thanks though


----------



## heyhowdyhey

i guess i should stop worrying lol it should come when it comes i just wish it could come now haha.


----------



## Kayticheer101

heyhowdyhey said:


> i guess i should stop worrying lol it should come when it comes i just wish it could come now haha.



Thats how everyone is. I try to distract myself and somtimes it works but other times it doesnt. Everyone is just hyped up on having to wait! lol. good luck. hopefully we all know soon.


----------



## emilydawn

AGH!!! I interviewed a week ago and have still not recieved a "thank you for interviewing" email. I'M FREAKING OUT!!! I don't what to do! If I don't get accepted for whatever reason really won't know what to do. I'll die a little inside...


----------



## lala88

First it sometimes takes a while to get the thank you email and some people dont even get them due to a bug in the system. Second take it from someone who has been rejected. It sucks! But you will get over it. it takes time but you will pick yourself up, dust yourself off, and try again. and that is saying IF you don't make it. And that is a BIG!!!! if. You will most likely get in!!!!
Just for safe measure I am sending you some pixie dust via Tinkerbell she should be arriving at your place shortly!


----------



## Kayticheer101

lala88 said:


> First it sometimes takes a while to get the thank you email and some people dont even get them due to a bug in the system. Second take it from someone who has been rejected. It sucks! But you will get over it. it takes time but you will pick yourself up, dust yourself off, and try again. and that is saying IF you don't make it. And that is a BIG!!!! if. You will most likely get in!!!!
> Just for safe measure I am sending you some pixie dust via Tinkerbell she should be arriving at your place shortly!



That was really cute!  That last part just made my day


----------



## The Great One

emilydawn said:


> AGH!!! I interviewed a week ago and have still not recieved a "thank you for interviewing" email. I'M FREAKING OUT!!! I don't what to do! If I don't get accepted for whatever reason really won't know what to do. I'll die a little inside...



I Know what you mean I applied about a week ago and i still haven't gotten any thank you letter. I'm sure it will come soon. Hopefully.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

The Great One said:


> I Know what you mean I applied about a week ago and i still haven't gotten any thank you letter. I'm sure it will come soon. Hopefully.



There are still quite a few bugs in their system. Don't worry about it too much. The thank you letters don't have anything to do with rather or not you are accepted.


----------



## SonjaMarie

Well.... I just had my interview. I had Peggy, she was really nice. My top three roles were Merchandise, QSFB, and Photopass, but she asked alot of Attraction questions, so I was totally thrown off guard. I think it went pretty well, but it was only 12 minutes long  I hope I did okay... She said I'd hear back in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## The Great One

SonjaMarie said:


> Well.... I just had my interview. I had Peggy, she was really nice. My top three roles were Merchandise, QSFB, and Photopass, but she asked alot of Attraction questions, so I was totally thrown off guard. I think it went pretty well, but it was only 12 minutes long  I hope I did okay... She said I'd hear back in 3-4 weeks.



I'm sure you did great, good luck the wait is whats going to drive you crazy for awhile.


----------



## SonjaMarie

The Great One said:


> I'm sure you did great, good luck the wait is whats going to drive you crazy for awhile.



Thanks! I know, the wait is already driving me crazy and it's only been an hour. Haha.


----------



## i3reakMeAgain

9 am emails are amazing... I GOT IN!! <3 Full service food & beverage, HERE I COME!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

i3reakMeAgain said:


> 9 am emails are amazing... I GOT IN!! <3 Full service food & beverage, HERE I COME!



Congrats! Are you fall or FA? I got FSFB too and I'm so excited!


----------



## FutrImagineer

i3reakMeAgain said:


> 9 am emails are amazing... I GOT IN!! <3 Full service food & beverage, HERE I COME!



Congrats!

My e-mail came at 9:02 AM 

I'm going to be a FGIT!  Has anybody else on the boards been accepted for BBB?


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Congrats to everyone who got accepted today at 9AM!!!


----------



## Amanda08

SonjaMarie said:


> Well.... I just had my interview. I had Peggy, she was really nice. My top three roles were Merchandise, QSFB, and Photopass, but she asked alot of Attraction questions, so I was totally thrown off guard. I think it went pretty well, but it was only 12 minutes long  I hope I did okay... She said I'd hear back in 3-4 weeks.



I'm sure you did fine! Good luck!! Let's hope you hear back soon!




And congrats to everyone who was accepted today!!! See you all down there!


----------



## Zocha

Congrats to everyone that was accepted!! 

I've been accepted for FA 2010 in Merchandise!


----------



## heyhowdyhey

Well I guess yesterday I for a pending letter in the mail. But I'm in disneyland so i wont see it till tomorrow. I kinda lost a lil hope now owell


----------



## Melinda22

Congrats to everyone who got in!

I still haven't heard anything


----------



## Melinda22

FutrImagineer said:


> Congrats!
> 
> My e-mail came at 9:02 AM
> 
> I'm going to be a FGIT!  Has anybody else on the boards been accepted for BBB?



WOW! That's great! That's my first choice. I taught dance for 10 years and did all my student's stage makeup for that long as well. So I have experience doing hair and makeup on little girls. So I'm hoping they have a spot for me!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Now that people in the Northeast are hearing, I've pretty much lost hope. Third time in a row.... sigh.

You would think that it hurts less this time, but it doesn't. I probably shouldn't have checked this at work, because I've had to fight back tears for the past hour or so. Sigh.

Now I guess I just wait it out.


----------



## FutrImagineer

ZeroToHero said:


> Now that people in the Northeast are hearing, I've pretty much lost hope. Third time in a row.... sigh.
> 
> You would think that it hurts less this time, but it doesn't. I probably shouldn't have checked this at work, because I've had to fight back tears for the past hour or so. Sigh.
> 
> Now I guess I just wait it out.



No, don't lose hope!  From what I can tell, there are still a lot of people from the NE who have not heard yet.  I think the batch of e-mails this morning was pretty random- there didn't seem to be as big a chunk of acceptances as in previous days.  Keep thinking purple!


----------



## Melinda22

ZeroToHero said:


> Now that people in the Northeast are hearing, I've pretty much lost hope. Third time in a row.... sigh.
> 
> You would think that it hurts less this time, but it doesn't. I probably shouldn't have checked this at work, because I've had to fight back tears for the past hour or so. Sigh.
> 
> Now I guess I just wait it out.


Don't lose hope! People on Facebook are thinking the snow storms have slowed things down for people in the NorthEast and there are still a lot of people from that area who haven't heard yet. So don't worry just yet!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Thanks guys.

I just realized I said sigh at the end of two sentences, hahaha. That was pretty lame. I was upset... but you're right, I haven't been rejected yet. My dad said the other night that he didn't think I was going to get in, and I think that just got to me.

I'll keep up hope....


----------



## Kayticheer101

FutrImagineer said:


> Congrats!
> 
> My e-mail came at 9:02 AM
> 
> I'm going to be a FGIT!  Has anybody else on the boards been accepted for BBB?



OOOHH CONGRATS!!!!! YAYY!!! thats the role i want. i only interviewed a week ago so i havent heard anything yet but I put bbb as my first choice  congrats though thats great!


----------



## The Great One

Congrats to everyone who got accepted. Its only been a week and a few days for me but I'm still waiting. hopefully it's good news.


----------



## heyhowdyhey

I'm kinda giving up hope. Cuz I got a pending letter in the mail yesterday. And ya


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Aw, don't give up! You still have plenty of time before final decisions are made. I know it's excruciating waiting, but I really think things will work out.


----------



## heyhowdyhey

True I'm just worried they couldn't contact my school about me being enrolled in school. Would it be bad and call too see if they have the right phone number for my school


----------



## heyhowdyhey

True I'm just worried they couldn't contact my school about me being enrolled in school. Would it be bad and call too see if they have the right phone number for my school


----------



## TravisSch

heyhowdyhey said:


> I'm kinda giving up hope. Cuz I got a pending letter in the mail yesterday. And ya



I got a pending letter yesterday as well.  It was the same text as the email I got a couple of days earlier (though the letter was dated February 5th).  I'm still holding out hope though that purple will come..


----------



## Joanna71985

Zocha said:


> Congrats to everyone that was accepted!!
> 
> I've been accepted for FA 2010 in Merchandise!





FutrImagineer said:


> Congrats!
> 
> My e-mail came at 9:02 AM
> 
> I'm going to be a FGIT!  Has anybody else on the boards been accepted for BBB?





i3reakMeAgain said:


> 9 am emails are amazing... I GOT IN!! <3 Full service food & beverage, HERE I COME!



Congrats!


----------



## lala88

Don't loose hope guys! It is a little discouraging, believe me I know too, but we have to stick together and wait it out! Also a pending letter doesn't mean that you aren't excepted so don't loose hope! 
 
Also some more pixie dust to everyone


----------



## heyhowdyhey

I know I know I'm guna go crazy if it doesn't show up til April 30th


----------



## lala88

well hopefully, and most likely, it will show up WAY before then!


----------



## Seanw725

Hey everyone new to the boards but had my phone interview back on January 27th and starting too see that people are getting their acceptance stuff! Congrats to all of you! 

Keeps your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## illini4princess

Sorry to post this twice, but I feel like the more I read on people vlogs and blogs about how their interviews went, the more concerned I get. My interview was very short and few of my questions were specific to different roles. I'm wondering if my first few questions were some sort of pass/fail test and I failed thus did not get asked any further questions. And now I'm sad


----------



## tink774

I've been MIA from the internet for most of the weekend, but I just wanted to pop in and say congratulations to those who have been accepted so far!

And to everyone still worried because they haven't heard, don't give up!!  I hope that you all get some happy news soon from Disney.


----------



## The Great One

Congrats to everyone who got accepted. To those who haven't received anything don't be discouraged I'm sure you will here back soon. Good luck.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

illini4princess said:


> Sorry to post this twice, but I feel like the more I read on people vlogs and blogs about how their interviews went, the more concerned I get. My interview was very short and few of my questions were specific to different roles. I'm wondering if my first few questions were some sort of pass/fail test and I failed thus did not get asked any further questions. And now I'm sad



I think that's more your interviewer's style than you having a bad interview. I've heard of people with like, 9-10 minute interviews still getting in. I know it's hard, but try and relax. I'm sending you Pixie Dust to help!


----------



## trisheroll

I just got my "thank you" email from DLR today (I interviewed like 2 and a half weeks ago) and it said I will get an answer in 4-6 weeks. Does this mean 4-6 weeks from today? And not 4-6 weeks from the day I interview? SUCH A LONG WAIT


----------



## The Great One

I think I'm more anxious to see if I get a Thank You email right now. Its been almost 2 weeks and I know it takes time but the wait is killer. I just want the waiting to end and get some sort of response. lol


----------



## Kayticheer101

The Great One said:


> I think I'm more anxious to see if I get a Thank You email right now. Its been almost 2 weeks and I know it takes time but the wait is killer. I just want the waiting to end and get some sort of response. lol



Me too. Some people got thank you emails yesterday and they interviewed a few days ago. I hope the glitch thing is true because I havent gotten one :/


----------



## TravisSch

The 3-week mark for me is today.  I'm hoping to see some purple soon..


----------



## The Great One

I think the reason why I'm so anxious is because I'm excited. I really want to do this. Here to hoping I get in.


----------



## Seanw725

Question for everyone who has heard and been accepted...did you receive the e-mail first, or the folder first or is it just a combination of whatever they feel like doing lol?


----------



## tink774

Seanw725 said:


> Question for everyone who has heard and been accepted...did you receive the e-mail first, or the folder first or is it just a combination of whatever they feel like doing lol?



I got the e-mail first (last Wednesday).  I'm still waiting for the purple folder to show up in my mailbox.


----------



## Seanw725

Wow how weird is that I just got in after I sent that post... YAY!!!!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Seanw725 said:


> Question for everyone who has heard and been accepted...did you receive the e-mail first, or the folder first or is it just a combination of whatever they feel like doing lol?



Apparently they send out emails and letters the same day, so you should get the email first. However, some people in the past only got letters, so expect anything.

It's just more things to watch.....


----------



## ZeroToHero

Seanw725 said:


> Wow how weird is that I just got in after I sent that post... YAY!!!!



You just got an email? Congratulations!

...now I have to go check mine. (ETA: Nothing...  )

When did you apply?


----------



## lala88

JUST GOT IN!!!! Custodial for the Fall!!!! cant even describe how happy I am!!!

Congratulations to everyone who got in today!!! see you all down there!


----------



## heyhowdyhey

congratulations to everyone who got in today. its weird tho cuz yesterday i called to set up for DL phone interview(which is thurs). but i asked about my pending letter and asked to made sure that i wasnt pending cuz of my school. and she said no its probably cuz of my roles i had. but pretty much everyone is getting accepted to the roles that i put down haha. the only thing i can mayb figure out why is that i out character performer as my number 1. who knows lol


----------



## Seanw725

Housekeeping for FA 2010! SWEET... anyone else? Friend me on FB if you want too, I am in the group, I am Sean and I am in a picture with Belle!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Congrats to everyone who made it in today!!


----------



## tink774

Congratulations, new CP'ers!!


----------



## groundhog_86

Main Gate Operations Fall 2010


----------



## illini4princess

Ahh, congrats everyone!

Now start making some awesome blogs (if you haven't already lol) so we can follow your adventures


----------



## The Great One

Seanw725 said:


> Wow how weird is that I just got in after I sent that post... YAY!!!!



Congrats, I'm still waiting.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## Melinda22

Congrats to all!

Me? Still nothing  People who have interviewed days after me are finding out. So I'm not sure what to think...


----------



## groundhog_86

Melinda22 said:


> Congrats to all!
> 
> Me? Still nothing  People who have interviewed days after me are finding out. So I'm not sure what to think...



you should THINK PURPLE!!!!!!  Keep believing. :-D


----------



## DisneyGirl421

Congrats everyone! 

Still waiting for that purple email...  but so far, it seems like no one has gotten accepted into costuming, so I'm still hopeful!!  Hoping that I'm in the next batch of emails, since tomorrow is my 3 week mark.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Congrats to everyone that got in so far! I was just accepted into QSFB for fall advantage.



Melinda22 said:


> Congrats to all!
> 
> Me? Still nothing  People who have interviewed days after me are finding out. So I'm not sure what to think...



KEEP BELIEVING! Trust me. That's what I did this past week when I had no school and work due to snow. I was kinda bored so it was the only thing to do.



DisneyGirl421 said:


> Congrats everyone!
> 
> Still waiting for that purple email...  but so far, it seems like no one has gotten accepted into costuming, so I'm still hopeful!!  Hoping that I'm in the next batch of emails, since tomorrow is my 3 week mark.



There is one person (that I know of so far) that's been accepted into costuming for FA. Hope you hear really soon!


----------



## bungalow247

I just found out I got in today for the Attractions Role in Fall 2010! I'm so glad it only took me 2 weeks and a day to find out I got it; I couldn't take the stress anymore hah


----------



## ltwentyone

Congrats to everyone! It's kinda disheartening to see people who interviewed the same day as me getting in. But I'm staying positive for this week!


----------



## Zocha

Congrats to everyone you got accepted today! See you down there~!

*crosses fingers* I hope more invitations are sent out soon.


----------



## c0pperboom

Congrats everyone!!!!!!! D


----------



## RyanS

I'm not doing the Fall program, but close enough, I'm applying for the Summer Alumni Program arriving March 23 through August. I did the College Program in 2008 at Hollywood Hills (Coaster, Tower, Fantasmic) in Merchandise and had an immaculate record card so I'm not worried about getting accepted since I applied as soon as the dates became available last week. My interview is Thursday, and I think it won't take long to get a response considering the arrival date is a little over a month away. 

I only checked off Merch this time around and would love to get back into my old area. However, since I'm seasonal in Merch, I wouldn't be opposed to doing QSFB or Outdoor Foods in Magic Kingdom since there's a premium for that role, which would also allow me to pick up Merch shifts as well. I'll probably mention that in my interview on Thursday. Decisions decisions.... Good luck to everyone!


----------



## The Great One

Congrats to everyone who got accepted. The people who got accepted after 2 weeks gies me hope that I will get in. Tomorrow makes 2 weeks. wish me luck.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Melinda22 said:


> Congrats to all!
> 
> Me? Still nothing  People who have interviewed days after me are finding out. So I'm not sure what to think...



Haha, how do you think I feel? Everyone who has gotten in either interviewed the same day as me or after me! 

I should not have applied the 22nd, I guess. They must have something against that day.


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

I got accepted today as well!!! 
I'm doing QSFB and I'm very excited!!! 
Congrats to everybody else who got in. Hopefully we'll all get to see each other while over there.
For those of you who are still waiting I hope you don't have to wait much longer and good luck!


----------



## Melinda22

ZeroToHero said:


> Haha, how do you think I feel? Everyone who has gotten in either interviewed the same day as me or after me!
> 
> I should not have applied the 22nd, I guess. They must have something against that day.


I wish I knew how the process goes. It would make sense that they would go in order. You interview first, they get to you first. But I saw someone on Facebook who didn't interview until Feb. 2nd and got accepted today. It makes no sense!

I guess we'll have to wait together


----------



## ZeroToHero

We can stick together and wait it out!

I know that it's not even 4 weeks yet, but I really am confused as to their process as well - why do some people get in so fast, and others take longer to decide?


----------



## illini4princess

Maybe it has to do with which roles someone chose? I was looking through old posts, and someone got accepted after 6 days (!!!!) around a year from now in the janitorial role. And I believe that is a role that has quite of bit of spots to fill. Someone who put that role or QSFB in their top 3 or just checked it in general might hear back sooner.

Or, it might have to do with what school someone is enrolled in? I understand that before you can be offered a position they have to verify that you are indeed enrolled in an accredited school and have completed (or will have completed) at least one semester etc. etc. It might be easier (or harder) to get a hold of this information from larger universities vs. a smaller community college.

Again, these are just complete guesses and speculation.

I offer my condolences to anyone who's had to wait longer than people who interviewed after them. Especially ZeroToHero, because it seems you've been waiting for quite a long time  But I guess since it hasn't technically reached the 4-week mark you're still in the clear. Sending positivity your way!


----------



## heyhowdyhey

I know even tho i found out alredy. but i got a pending letter which sux. i just wish i knew how they choose and what the actual pending letter means cuz i called and asked and the lady said it was cause of my roles. but my top 3 were character performer attractions and fsfb. and i also had custodial on my list cuz i knew they needed alot of those. iduno i guess now all i have to do is wait. and hopefully i hear back soon not on april 30th


----------



## TravisSch

heyhowdyhey said:


> I know even tho i found out alredy. but i got a pending letter which sux. i just wish i knew how they choose and what the actual pending letter means cuz i called and asked and the lady said it was cause of my roles. but my top 3 were character performer attractions and fsfb. and i also had custodial on my list cuz i knew they needed alot of those. iduno i guess now all i have to do is wait. and hopefully i hear back soon not on april 30th



I got a pending letter as well and am still waiting.  I interviewed on January 26th, so my 3-week mark was yesterday.


----------



## Kayticheer101

heyhowdyhey said:


> I know even tho i found out alredy. but i got a pending letter which sux. i just wish i knew how they choose and what the actual pending letter means cuz i called and asked and the lady said it was cause of my roles. but my top 3 were character performer attractions and fsfb. and i also had custodial on my list cuz i knew they needed alot of those. iduno i guess now all i have to do is wait. and hopefully i hear back soon not on april 30th



I dont know if this means anything But alor of people that put character performer i ntheir top three are getting pending letter. Maybe it has something to dod with auditions or something like that. Maybe yo uwont know till after you try out. Not sure just a thought  I interviewed last monday


----------



## illini4princess

I certainly hope that's not the case! I was told that we would be considered for our other roles first and foremost, and the Character Performer role would only be take into account if you auditioned successfully. Also I believe QueenofPrideRock put CP as one of her top choices, but she's heard back already (I love her blog!).

But who knows. It would be nice to come up with some rational explanation, but there's probably nothing systematic about it. Not too comforting a thought, though...


----------



## Kayticheer101

illini4princess said:


> I certainly hope that's not the case! I was told that we would be considered for our other roles first and foremost, and the Character Performer role would only be take into account if you auditioned successfully. Also I believe QueenofPrideRock put CP as one of her top choices, but she's heard back already (I love her blog!).
> 
> But who knows. It would be nice to come up with some rational explanation, but there's probably nothing systematic about it. Not too comforting a thought, though...



Really?? hmm maybe im completely wrong then lol. Who knows.. Iv never gotten a pending letter or even a thank you yet so i have no idea. Ill have to check out her blog though


----------



## PennyLou

I got a pending email and letter as well but I'm ONLY applying to be a charecter so I'm hopfule it means I'm good to go interview wise I just need to pass the audition from here.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

illini4princess said:


> I certainly hope that's not the case! I was told that we would be considered for our other roles first and foremost, and the Character Performer role would only be take into account if you auditioned successfully. Also I believe QueenofPrideRock put CP as one of her top choices, but she's heard back already (I love her blog!).
> 
> But who knows. It would be nice to come up with some rational explanation, but there's probably nothing systematic about it. Not too comforting a thought, though...



Thank you! I'm glad people read my nonsensical ramblings, haha. And you're right - Character Performer is my top choice, but thanks to the way they're doing auditions now, I was already accepted for FSFB.  

Honestly, as far as I can tell, there is no rhyme or reason to the way acceptances go out, when they go out, who they go out to, etc. You either get lucky and hear back quickly, or you wait it out. I'm sending lots of pixie dust to those of you still waiting, though, because I know it must suck.


----------



## domi108

Congrats to everyone who got accepted! I feel kind of late since I am going to have my interview on Friday...


----------



## BHub101

Just got my acceptance e-mail, came at 3AM on 2/18. I will be working attractions (my second choice by the way), I pushed for the Haunted Mansion pretty bad in my interview, so im just keeping my fingers crossed not for that now! lol. 

I had my phone interview on 2/5 for anyone who was wondering, hope everyone else gets their acceptance e-mails soon!


----------



## Ariel864

I got accepted at 3:09 a.m. this morning, only one week after my interview!!!! 

I've been offered a position as a Attractions cast member!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

BHub101 said:


> Just got my acceptance e-mail, came at 3AM on 2/18.





Ariel864 said:


> I got accepted at 3:09 a.m. this morning, only one week after my interview!!!!
> 
> I've been offered a position as a Attractions cast member!



Congrats to everyone who got accepted this morning!!


----------



## RyanS

Good job everyone! I just got done with my phone interview, now the wait begins!


----------



## The Great One

Ariel864 said:


> I got accepted at 3:09 a.m. this morning, only one week after my interview!!!!
> 
> I've been offered a position as a Attractions cast member!



Congrats, I interviewed 2 weeks ago and haven't heard back, I hate waiting.


----------



## domi108

Awesome everyone! Congrats! 
I have my interview in less than 12 hours now...
This is my second time interviewing so I am hoping that everything goes well this time around!


----------



## tink25

Got my acceptance email early this morning too! Will be in Merchandise for Fall!!!


----------



## tink774

Congratulations, everyone!!


----------



## heyhowdyhey

im realy nervous! i just had my interview for DLR i dont feel like it went thast good. because i told them to call my house but they called my cell soo i had to stay laying in my bed so i owuldnt loose her. and she couldnt hear me for to questions! i feel like my wdw interview went better but owell we will see what happens


----------



## DisneyGirl421

Just got my acceptance email about a half hour ago!  Attractions FA


----------



## illini4princess

Wow, I guess they still are sending out those early morning e-mails.

Congratulations to everyone who got in!


----------



## Amanda08

Congratulations to everyone who just found out they were accepted! 

To everyone still waiting to hear back, or who has yet to have their interview...GOOD LUCK!


----------



## The Great One

I just got in to QSFB for Fall Advantage 2010. Congrats to all who accepted.


----------



## SonjaMarie

The Great One said:


> I just got in to QSFB for Fall Advantage 2010. Congrats to all who accepted.



Congratulations!


----------



## MickeyMatt1

So jealous of all of you! Today is the 2 week mark for me ANSI haven't heard anything!


----------



## The Great One

SonjaMarie said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you


----------



## emilydawn

Accepted for FA attractions!!! Will be arriving 5/19!!!


----------



## JoMarie

Accepted for Fall QSFB! Not my first choice, but hey! I'll be in Disney!! 

For everyone waiting, keep thinking purple!


----------



## Melinda22

FINALLY Accepted! 

Merchandise Fall '10! Which was my last choice but my interviewer didn't ask me to rank my roles and since I have past experience in retail, I'm not surprised. But I'll take it! I still have my eyes on a PI but either way I will be in Disney next Fall!!!!


----------



## Cara6190

I just found out I was accepted! I only interviewed last week! Wow! I'm gonna be a custodian! My second choice was Park Hopper, and custodian falls under that, so that means custodian was high up on my list! I'll be going down there May 19!


----------



## slk08c

hey! i got my acceptance e-mail this morning! i'll be quick service food and beverage in the fall but still auditioning for performer! 

good luck to everyone and can't wait to meet you soon!


----------



## belle10

I just accepted for 2010 Fall Advantage in Merchandise!! YAY Disney!


----------



## Joanna71985

belle10 said:


> I just accepted for 2010 Fall Advantage in Merchandise!! YAY Disney!





slk08c said:


> hey! i got my acceptance e-mail this morning! i'll be quick service food and beverage in the fall but still auditioning for performer!
> 
> good luck to everyone and can't wait to meet you soon!





Cara6190 said:


> I just found out I was accepted! I only interviewed last week! Wow! I'm gonna be a custodian! My second choice was Park Hopper, and custodian falls under that, so that means custodian was high up on my list! I'll be going down there May 19!





Melinda22 said:


> FINALLY Accepted!
> 
> Merchandise Fall '10! Which was my last choice but my interviewer didn't ask me to rank my roles and since I have past experience in retail, I'm not surprised. But I'll take it! I still have my eyes on a PI but either way I will be in Disney next Fall!!!!





JoMarie said:


> Accepted for Fall QSFB! Not my first choice, but hey! I'll be in Disney!!
> 
> For everyone waiting, keep thinking purple!





emilydawn said:


> Accepted for FA attractions!!! Will be arriving 5/19!!!





The Great One said:


> I just got in to QSFB for Fall Advantage 2010. Congrats to all who accepted.





DisneyGirl421 said:


> Just got my acceptance email about a half hour ago!  Attractions FA





tink25 said:


> Got my acceptance email early this morning too! Will be in Merchandise for Fall!!!





Ariel864 said:


> I got accepted at 3:09 a.m. this morning, only one week after my interview!!!!
> 
> I've been offered a position as a Attractions cast member!





BHub101 said:


> Just got my acceptance e-mail, came at 3AM on 2/18. I will be working attractions (my second choice by the way), I pushed for the Haunted Mansion pretty bad in my interview, so im just keeping my fingers crossed not for that now! lol.
> 
> I had my phone interview on 2/5 for anyone who was wondering, hope everyone else gets their acceptance e-mails soon!



Congrats everyone!


----------



## JoMarie

Joanna71985 said:


> Congrats everyone!



Thanks Joanna from another Joanna!!!


----------



## trisheroll

I got accepted this morning to for custodial!! But I'm still waiting for my Disneyland letter because I haven't decided which one i should go to ><


----------



## Joanna71985

JoMarie said:


> Thanks Joanna from another Joanna!!!


----------



## ltwentyone

Congrats everyone! I'm so jealous! It is coming up on 3 weeks for me, and I have yet to hear back. Staying positive though!


----------



## Ariel864

Thank you to everyone that sent their congrats! 
Congrats to all the others who got accepted today as well!!!

If you haven't heard back, don't loose hope guys! I'm sure you'll hear soon! Sending lots of magic your way!  I bet they're just trying to figure out the best possible role to put you in so you have as much fun as possible!


----------



## ZeroToHero

So I called today, and have some news, for those of you who didn't see on Facebook - apparently they sent me an email last week, but I didn't get it... weird. But they sent snail mail too, and I should be getting that any day, the person said. She didn't mention over the phone what the letter said, just that I'd be getting a letter, so I still don't have much news.

However, if I don't get anything tomorrow, I need to call them and ask them to re-email me, because we need to book a bunch of things for our trip in August on Saturday, and I need to know if I'm going to be going or not. Eek!


----------



## Kayticheer101

ACCEPTED!!! QSFB..not my first choice...fall advantage!!! yayyy lol. But im auditioning in orlando for character performer next month  congrats to everyone else!! yayyy arrival date is may 19th


----------



## Salukfan

I received my purple folder today, for Custodial, Summer Alumni season. 

Other situations have made me consider if I will accept the offer or not, but I hope to come to a conclusion soon enough!


----------



## JoMarie

ZeroToHero said:


> So I called today, and have some news, for those of you who didn't see on Facebook - apparently they sent me an email last week, but I didn't get it... weird. But they sent snail mail too, and I should be getting that any day, the person said. She didn't mention over the phone what the letter said, just that I'd be getting a letter, so I still don't have much news.
> 
> However, if I don't get anything tomorrow, I need to call them and ask them to re-email me, because we need to book a bunch of things for our trip in August on Saturday, and I need to know if I'm going to be going or not. Eek!



I'm sending you pixie dust!  I remember you waiting last semester also. 

Congrats to everyone who got accepted today! I'll see you all in August!


----------



## ZeroToHero

JoMarie said:


> I'm sending you pixie dust!  I remember you waiting last semester also.



 Thank you! I feel like I need it - tomorrow's mail cannot get here soon enough!

I worry that if I don't get it tomorrow, I don't know when last week they sent it, so my 2 weeks might almost be up!

Last semester wasn't as bad as this semester! I got pended pretty quickly, but then there was that wait of "do I get in or do they not have room?!?"

I'm sorry to take up all this space complaining - but it's so close, and like BabyPiglet said on facebook, they're teasing me! Haha.

I think I'll go to sleep now, so tomorrow can come faster.


----------



## JoMarie

ZeroToHero said:


> Thank you! I feel like I need it - tomorrow's mail cannot get here soon enough!
> 
> I worry that if I don't get it tomorrow, I don't know when last week they sent it, so my 2 weeks might almost be up!
> 
> Last semester wasn't as bad as this semester! I got pended pretty quickly, but then there was that wait of "do I get in or do they not have room?!?"
> 
> I'm sorry to take up all this space complaining - but it's so close, and like BabyPiglet said on facebook, they're teasing me! Haha.
> 
> I think I'll go to sleep now, so tomorrow can come faster.



You have to get in! I will personally call them up and yell at them if you don't. We need to camp out the night before together!


----------



## PennyLou

hy everyone they posted times dates and locations of the disney college program auditons on the disneyauditions.com (sry if its old new just saw them before) I'llbe going to the second on in Boston @ 11am on the 24 of march! 

break a leg folks!


----------



## The Great One

Congrats to all!!! Those in QSFB we will meet soon enough


----------



## heyhowdyhey

this stupid pending letter is killing me. and i feel like i did horrible on my DLR interview this morning i feel like im not guna get into both. i guess i still have the audition on march 28th in sf. i cant dance tho lol. i wish i could just call and be like HEY i wanna know if im gunna be accpted right now yes or no! but thats never gunna happen


----------



## Amanda08

Wow! Looks like there's alot more people getting QSFB now!! Can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## The Great One

Amanda08 said:


> Wow! Looks like there's alot more people getting QSFB now!! Can't wait to meet you all!



Can't wait to meet you as well. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Kayticheer101

The Great One said:


> Congrats to all!!! Those in QSFB we will meet soon enough



Im in QSFB  fall advantage arrival date 19th of may. i am auditioning in orlando though so hopefully it will change  maybe not though


----------



## tink25

Oh my Gosh! Who else is SUPER excited that we'll be there for Food and Wine Festival, Halloween and the Holidays??!!! It's gonna be SO much FUN!!!!!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

tink25 said:


> Oh my Gosh! Who else is SUPER excited that we'll be there for Food and Wine Festival, Halloween and the Holidays??!!! It's gonna be SO much FUN!!!!!



Oh I am! I can't wait for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party!!


----------



## lala88

Me TOO! I have never been there for any of those cool holiday events and I want to go sooo bad!
I am happy that I am 21 so that I can have alot of fun of the food and wine festival!


----------



## Zocha

Disney_Lover06 said:


> Oh I am! I can't wait for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party!!



Is it lame that I have already been planing my costume?  I can't describe enough how excited I am for the different holiday events.


----------



## BHub101

tink25 said:


> Oh my Gosh! Who else is SUPER excited that we'll be there for Food and Wine Festival, Halloween and the Holidays??!!! It's gonna be SO much FUN!!!!!



I've been to Disney World 28 times for 1-3 week vacations with my family, and these are the only two major events that I have never been too. Halloween is my favorite holiday so I cant wait!


----------



## tink774

I can't wait for MNSSHP!!  I went to my first one last October on Halloween night, and it was a blast!  So I'm super excited to get to do it again!

No idea what my costume will be, though.  Last time, I went as Belle in her village dress.  I'll need to have a brainstorming session soon!

I've never been to WDW during the Food & Wine Festival, either.  So I'm excited about that one, too!  I'm totally in favor of any event with "food" in the title!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## The Great One

tink25 said:


> Oh my Gosh! Who else is SUPER excited that we'll be there for Food and Wine Festival, Halloween and the Holidays??!!! It's gonna be SO much FUN!!!!!



I am extremely excited I can't wait. Its gonna be a blast.


----------



## The Great One

tink774 said:


> I can't wait for MNSSHP!!  I went to my first one last October on Halloween night, and it was a blast!  So I'm super excited to get to do it again!
> 
> No idea what my costume will be, though.  Last time, I went as Belle in her village dress.  I'll need to have a brainstorming session soon!
> 
> I've never been to WDW during the Food & Wine Festival, either.  So I'm excited about that one, too!  I'm totally in favor of any event with "food" in the title!



I'm with you with being in favor with any event with "food." It's gonna be a good time.


----------



## Zocha

PidginPea said:


> Um, no. I have my next 4 years of costumes planned.



One word: AWESOME (I'm actually trying to decide between 4-5 different ideas.)

Food and Wine seems really interesting (I've never been). While I may not "Drink around the World", I'll try as many new things as I can. AND I agree, any event with the word "Food" in it, is fantastic.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

I am SO excited for MNSSHP and Food and Wine! My birthday is Mid-October, so I'm hoping I'll be able to do a combo Food and Wine/MNSSHP birthday celebration!


----------



## PennyLou

My bday is in early Oct and I did that 2 years ago food and wine and MNSS, it was sooo much fun and even if I'm not a CP again I've decided I'm going to MNSS on Halloween and have been planing my costume as well.. I LOVE the Boo To You parade its my fav one I think! (tough I am Thrilled ELP is coming back for the summer while they referb spectro also!)


----------



## domi108

oh my gosh! everyone is getting accepted! i am so happy for everyone but I am super nervous!
I have my interview in an hour! (I made a mistake the other day thinking it was on a thursday..)
Ahhhh I need to relax, haha


----------



## Kayticheer101

domi108 said:


> oh my gosh! everyone is getting accepted! i am so happy for everyone but I am super nervous!
> I have my interview in an hour! (I made a mistake the other day thinking it was on a thursday..)
> Ahhhh I need to relax, haha



GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## domi108

Kayticheer101 said:


> GOOD LUCK!!!!




thank you!!!


----------



## thatcrazydisneygirl

Hi everyone! I had my interview last night and it went well. My interviewer really emphasized attractions and asked a lot of questions about that- I hope I get attractions!

Now I just have to wait. Urgh! I'm so impatient!


----------



## Joanna71985

tink25 said:


> Oh my Gosh! Who else is SUPER excited that we'll be there for Food and Wine Festival, Halloween and the Holidays??!!! It's gonna be SO much FUN!!!!!



This is the reason I prefer doing Fall over Spring


----------



## domi108

I just had my interview, my interviewer just sounded like she was going with all the questions.. meh..
I hope that she liked me and that my answers were good enough! Now the waiting game begins...


----------



## thatcrazydisneygirl

domi- I'm waiting right along with you! My interview was last night. We just might get our purple envelopes/emails on the same day!


----------



## domi108

thatcrazydisneygirl said:


> domi- I'm waiting right along with you! My interview was last night. We just might get our purple envelopes/emails on the same day!



that'd be super awesome! which fall semester did you apply for?


----------



## ltwentyone

Got accepted today for Fall QSFB! Woooo! So relieved!


----------



## thatcrazydisneygirl

domi- I'm waiting right along with you! My interview was last night. We just might get our purple envelopes/emails on the same day!


----------



## thatcrazydisneygirl

domi108 said:


> that'd be super awesome! which fall semester did you apply for?



Just regular fall. I need the actual summer to take summer classes and work a "real" full time job to save up money.


----------



## domi108

thatcrazydisneygirl said:


> Just regular fall. I need the actual summer to take summer classes and work a "real" full time job to save up money.



awesome stuff, same here. I need a summer class as well and I will be on vacation over the summer. So hopefully everything goes well!


----------



## domi108

ltwentyone said:


> Got accepted today for Fall QSFB! Woooo! So relieved!



congrats!


----------



## illini4princess

I need to stop checking my e-mail every second. I'm guessing they don't send e-mails out on the weekend right? That will give me something of a break lol


----------



## ZeroToHero

illini4princess said:


> I need to stop checking my e-mail every second. I'm guessing they don't send e-mails out on the weekend right? That will give me something of a break lol



Sometimes they do..... haha. Sorry that doesn't help you....


----------



## Ariel864

Okay so today I tried to reserve my spot for the FA program. It allowed me to accept and of course pay the required fee.... 

I was on firefox, so I had to switch to internet explorer.... (I'm on a mac so the quality of internet explorer is pretty much wimpy...) 

however when I got to the part that asks when you want to arrive, it wouldn't let me pick a date.

Then I looked up at the top of the form and it said my program season was FALL 2007....

The last time I applied was for FALL 2007, got in, but was unable to go... that's a weird malfunction with the system...

Hope the date I want is still available by the time I can pick it out.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Clear your cookies and try again.


----------



## Ariel864

Just tried that, no success... I might try it on a campus computer Monday and call back the recruiting office.


----------



## The Great One

Congrats to everyone who has been recently been accepted and good luck to those who are still waiting. Looking forward to this great experience.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Today is 30 days, I just realized. Tomorrow will be one month since I interviewed. 

Maybe that means it will come tomorrow? Fingers crossed.

I don't know why it takes a letter 2 weeks to get from Orlando to my house - they mailed it on the 9th!!!!


----------



## illini4princess

Maybe the snow? It's been crazy snowing across the states lately.

It'll be there tomorrow, I just have a feeling!


----------



## SonjaMarie

So... I got accepted into QSFB for Fall 2010  The email came Friday, but I wasn't home to get it until tonight and it was a great welcome home, haha. Can't wait to see you all there!


----------



## The Great One

SonjaMarie said:


> So... I got accepted into QSFB for Fall 2010  The email came Friday, but I wasn't home to get it until tonight and it was a great welcome home, haha. Can't wait to see you all there!



Congrats I'll being seeing you there


----------



## illini4princess

Lol, so did anyone get the e-mail about audition dates? At least if you checked the entertainment role? It scared the crapola out of me lol, like my heart literally jumped when I saw the "Disney College Recruiting" in the From line. Then I realized what it was got all disappointed lol. I guess it's just a little "for your information" sort of thing.

so whoop, still waiting haha


----------



## domi108

I just got my "Thank you for interviewing" letter...
now I am going to have to wait about 3 weeks for a response!
Arrr! The suspense is making me have panic attacks! 
but I will be positive the whole way through!!!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

illini4princess said:


> Lol, so did anyone get the e-mail about audition dates? At least if you checked the entertainment role? It scared the crapola out of me lol, like my heart literally jumped when I saw the "Disney College Recruiting" in the From line. Then I realized what it was got all disappointed lol. I guess it's just a little "for your information" sort of thing.
> 
> so whoop, still waiting haha



I got it! It was exciting since I've already been accepted, but it must be kind of a downer if you're still waiting.


----------



## ZeroToHero

I got it too. I got so freakin' excited, but then realized what it was. ARG! I thought that maybe that meant that I had gotten in, but I guess not - everyone, even people still waiting, got it. I don't feel so special anymore.. haha.


----------



## domi108

ZeroToHero said:


> I got it too. I got so freakin' excited, but then realized what it was. ARG! I thought that maybe that meant that I had gotten in, but I guess not - everyone, even people still waiting, got it. I don't feel so special anymore.. haha.



well, I don't think you should think that way! I know waiting so long seems so discouraging but I think that you should call them to see what's up. Keep on being positive! I'll send pixie dust your way!
keep on believing!
and keep your head up! :]


----------



## ZeroToHero

Hahah - I wasn't that discouraged, sorry. I was at work and typing really fast because I had to help someone, and didn't know if my message would disappear from inactivity (it logs me out after 15-20 minutes of not doing anything).

As I was told, if I don't get anything tomorrow, I'll be calling. Hopefully I do though!


----------



## domi108

Oh! I'm sorry!


----------



## The Great One

ZeroToHero said:


> Hahah - I wasn't that discouraged, sorry. I was at work and typing really fast because I had to help someone, and didn't know if my message would disappear from inactivity (it logs me out after 15-20 minutes of not doing anything).
> 
> As I was told, if I don't get anything tomorrow, I'll be calling. Hopefully I do though!



I'm sure you'll hear from them soon!!


----------



## heyhowdyhey

i wish i didnt get this stupid pending letter. its driving me CRAZY!


----------



## ZeroToHero

domi108 said:


> Oh! I'm sorry!



Oh no, don't worry! I just didn't want to convey that I was being short with anyone....


----------



## Kayticheer101

illini4princess said:


> Lol, so did anyone get the e-mail about audition dates? At least if you checked the entertainment role? It scared the crapola out of me lol, like my heart literally jumped when I saw the "Disney College Recruiting" in the From line. Then I realized what it was got all disappointed lol. I guess it's just a little "for your information" sort of thing.
> 
> so whoop, still waiting haha



Disneyauditions.com tell yous everything yo uneed to know about orlando.. i think thats the one you said you were going to? Its at animal kingdom and signups are from 530 to 6. Its all on that website though I you need to know what to wear and what the address is and all that jazz.


----------



## ZeroToHero

I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There was nothing in the mail when I checked, so I called, and after he checked who I was, he said he had to go find out what was going on, and I got put on hold. After a little bit, he came back, and said he was told to make a magical moment for me - what was the role I really wanted? And I said I'd be happy with anything, but he said "C'mon, what do you really want?" And so I said "Attractions" and he said "Really? Well, you got Attractions!" So I started crying and thanking him, and was soooo happy!

I'm going to Disney World!


----------



## Zocha

ZeroToHero said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to Disney World!




*Congratulations!!!!*

I'm so happy for you, out of everyone you truly deserved it!


----------



## ZeroToHero

We all deserve it! Haha. I've just been waiting longer, but now I can truly appreciate it so much more than I would have if I had gotten in my first time.


----------



## heyhowdyhey

Congratulations!!!!!!!!! ive been telling my gf's sister to call cuz today is a month for her and she hasnt heard anything and she keeps saying no. haha.


----------



## RyanS

Woohoo, got my purple e-mail today! Accepted for Merchandise, Summer Alumni 2010! That was fast, I only had my interview last Thursday, 5 days ago!

I applied for the March 24 arrival, but my acceptance procedure says May 19th, so I called to get it straightened out and they said they will be inviting people to come sooner than May 19th for summer alumni, I just have to accept May 17 and they will let me know in a few days. Sooo, I'll be there on March 23rd anyway, because that's when I booked my plane ticket for. This is exciting (and a little nerve wracking with the arrival dates and stuff lol)!


----------



## Joanna71985

ZeroToHero said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There was nothing in the mail when I checked, so I called, and after he checked who I was, he said he had to go find out what was going on, and I got put on hold. After a little bit, he came back, and said he was told to make a magical moment for me - what was the role I really wanted? And I said I'd be happy with anything, but he said "C'mon, what do you really want?" And so I said "Attractions" and he said "Really? Well, you got Attractions!" So I started crying and thanking him, and was soooo happy!
> 
> I'm going to Disney World!





SonjaMarie said:


> So... I got accepted into QSFB for Fall 2010  The email came Friday, but I wasn't home to get it until tonight and it was a great welcome home, haha. Can't wait to see you all there!





ltwentyone said:


> Got accepted today for Fall QSFB! Woooo! So relieved!



Congrats everyone!


----------



## Amanda08

ZeroToHero said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There was nothing in the mail when I checked, so I called, and after he checked who I was, he said he had to go find out what was going on, and I got put on hold. After a little bit, he came back, and said he was told to make a magical moment for me - what was the role I really wanted? And I said I'd be happy with anything, but he said "C'mon, what do you really want?" And so I said "Attractions" and he said "Really? Well, you got Attractions!" So I started crying and thanking him, and was soooo happy!
> 
> I'm going to Disney World!




Yay!!! Congratulations! I was so worried for you!!! haha 

Are you doing Fall or Fall Advantage?




RyanS said:


> Woohoo, got my purple e-mail today! Accepted for Merchandise, Summer Alumni 2010! That was fast, I only had my interview last Thursday, 5 days ago!
> 
> I applied for the March 24 arrival, but my acceptance procedure says May 19th, so I called to get it straightened out and they said they will be inviting people to come sooner than May 19th for summer alumni, I just have to accept May 17 and they will let me know in a few days. Sooo, I'll be there on March 23rd anyway, because that's when I booked my plane ticket for. This is exciting (and a little nerve wracking with the arrival dates and stuff lol)!



Congrats!!


----------



## illini4princess

ZeroToHero said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There was nothing in the mail when I checked, so I called, and after he checked who I was, he said he had to go find out what was going on, and I got put on hold. After a little bit, he came back, and said he was told to make a magical moment for me - what was the role I really wanted? And I said I'd be happy with anything, but he said "C'mon, what do you really want?" And so I said "Attractions" and he said "Really? Well, you got Attractions!" So I started crying and thanking him, and was soooo happy!
> 
> I'm going to Disney World!



That really is a magical moment! Congratulations, I'm so happy for you. I'm glad all that waiting and persistence paid off.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

ZeroToHero said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There was nothing in the mail when I checked, so I called, and after he checked who I was, he said he had to go find out what was going on, and I got put on hold. After a little bit, he came back, and said he was told to make a magical moment for me - what was the role I really wanted? And I said I'd be happy with anything, but he said "C'mon, what do you really want?" And so I said "Attractions" and he said "Really? Well, you got Attractions!" So I started crying and thanking him, and was soooo happy!
> 
> I'm going to Disney World!



CONGRATS! I am so so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## joepic

Congratulations to everyone who got in so far! I was supposed to apply for this season, but I'm aiming for Spring 2011.


----------



## domi108

ZeroToHero said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There was nothing in the mail when I checked, so I called, and after he checked who I was, he said he had to go find out what was going on, and I got put on hold. After a little bit, he came back, and said he was told to make a magical moment for me - what was the role I really wanted? And I said I'd be happy with anything, but he said "C'mon, what do you really want?" And so I said "Attractions" and he said "Really? Well, you got Attractions!" So I started crying and thanking him, and was soooo happy!
> 
> I'm going to Disney World!




Congrats!!! I am super happy for you!!!


----------



## The Great One

ZeroToHero said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There was nothing in the mail when I checked, so I called, and after he checked who I was, he said he had to go find out what was going on, and I got put on hold. After a little bit, he came back, and said he was told to make a magical moment for me - what was the role I really wanted? And I said I'd be happy with anything, but he said "C'mon, what do you really want?" And so I said "Attractions" and he said "Really? Well, you got Attractions!" So I started crying and thanking him, and was soooo happy!
> 
> I'm going to Disney World!



Congrats!!! I'm glad you got in


----------



## tink774

ZeroToHero said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There was nothing in the mail when I checked, so I called, and after he checked who I was, he said he had to go find out what was going on, and I got put on hold. After a little bit, he came back, and said he was told to make a magical moment for me - what was the role I really wanted? And I said I'd be happy with anything, but he said "C'mon, what do you really want?" And so I said "Attractions" and he said "Really? Well, you got Attractions!" So I started crying and thanking him, and was soooo happy!
> 
> I'm going to Disney World!



Yay, congratulations!!  And what a fun way to find out, too!


----------



## ltwentyone

Hey everyone! I posted my first Vlog today. I'm gonna try to do one every couple of weeks or so. Here is my channel:

http://www.youtube.com/user/LoganHeapWDWCP

I have never done it before, so obviously it isn't perfect. And I still feel a little awkward talking to a camera. But check it out if you want. I'll post more next week!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Thank you everyone! I just need to wait for my purple folder to make it really real now!

And I plan on doing Fall - I need to go pretty much the last possible date, so I only get 4 months there, but that's still okay.


----------



## illini4princess

Eep! I got accepted! Ironically enough the email came at the one time in the past two weeks that I WASN'T obsessively checking my email. It took exactly 13 days and like an hour lol.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

illini4princess said:


> Eep! I got accepted! Ironically enough the email came at the one time in the past two weeks that I WASN'T obsessively checking my email. It took exactly 13 days and like an hour lol.



Congrats!  What role did you get?


----------



## charmingbubble21

I'm officially going to be working merchandise 8/9!!!


----------



## ltwentyone

Congrats to everyone getting in! See you all there!


----------



## The Great One

Congrats to everyone who got accepted looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## Amanda08

Yay! Congrats to everyone who just found out they were accepted! See you there!!


----------



## IAmMonstro

MERCHANDISE FALL 2010!!!!!
13 days since my interview
wooohoooooo!


IM GOING TO DISNEYWORLDDDDD!


----------



## Macca1111

Just FYI everybody...I went to our official campus rep presentation today, and was told that Fall Advantage is officially full at this point.


----------



## TravisSch

Macca1111 said:


> Just FYI everybody...I went to our official campus rep presentation today, and was told that Fall Advantage is officially full at this point.



That's not good news for me.  I'm still pending from the beginning of February and Fall Advantage was the season I picked.  I wonder if I could switch to Fall with no problem?  I hope I'm not denied since the season is full.

~TravisSch


----------



## PennyLou

aw, now I'm all upset as I applied the first day and did an interview the first day but was put on as pending because I'm waiting for the auditions, I'm not sure if its going to be a waist of time and money to travel the 6 hours to the closest audition now.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Travis - I would call. Right now. And see if you could switch.

Macca, that sucks... you're doing Fall then?


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Macca1111 said:


> Just FYI everybody...I went to our official campus rep presentation today, and was told that Fall Advantage is officially full at this point.



Are you sure? I find it hard to believe they would fill FA so quickly... they keep recruiting until the beginning of April, I thought?  Unless it came from the recruiter herself (or himself), I'd be skeptical...


----------



## PennyLou

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Are you sure? I find it hard to believe they would fill FA so quickly... they keep recruiting until the beginning of April, I thought?  Unless it came from the recruiter herself (or himself), I'd be skeptical...



I was thnking about it and maybe they are kind of just catching up with themselved becasue Entertainment takes 300 people normaly so that would be 300 spots that open up in other areas after auditions.. becasue there are no new cps in entertainment yet as they havent had the audtions. so if Atractions is full today but in a month 50 people move over the entertainment they will need to fill those spots again right? I'm just not sure how it can be totaly full if they haven't filled all the spots yet.


----------



## ZeroToHero

What if they mean for this part of the acceptance? Like, maybe they open up more midway through March, and then more in April? I know it's rolling... so maybe it's for this part of the acceptance process?


----------



## Bengel033

Hey all, I got my email a few days ago, accepted yesterday!  I am offically a cast member for the fall advantage qaurter, names James, Im from Springboro Ohio 

PhotoPass Photographer
June14th to Jan3rd


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Bengel033 said:


> Hey all, I got my email a few days ago, accepted yesterday!  I am offically a cast member for the fall advantage qaurter, names James, Im from Springboro Ohio
> 
> PhotoPass Photographer
> June14th to Jan3rd



Congrats! That's a super competitive role to get, too!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Congratulations to everyone getting accepted! This is going to be a great group of people!


----------



## heyhowdyhey

this pending email is killing me! but the lady said i should probably get something before my audition on march 28th sooo she said like 3 weeks! which is cool cuz my bday is on march 24th and that would be an awesome bday present or a really sad present haha


----------



## Bengel033

thanks!  Im really excited to come work for disney!


----------



## Kayla0929

AHHH!!!! My phone interview is in 7 hours and 21 minutes!!!!
(had to get that out)


----------



## Bengel033

Kayla0929 said:


> AHHH!!!! My phone interview is in 7 hours and 21 minutes!!!!
> (had to get that out)




*Goodluck!!!!!*


----------



## Iris

Bengel033 said:


> Hey all, I got my email a few days ago, accepted yesterday!  I am offically a cast member for the fall advantage qaurter, names James, Im from Springboro Ohio
> 
> PhotoPass Photographer
> June14th to Jan3rd





Do you know which park you will be at for photopass?


----------



## r1009t

Bengel033 said:


> Hey all, I got my email a few days ago, accepted yesterday!  I am offically a cast member for the fall advantage qaurter, names James, Im from Springboro Ohio
> 
> PhotoPass Photographer
> June14th to Jan3rd



Oh my god I'm from cincy!  Sorry I'm excited, but never met anyone on these boards from my general area.


----------



## The Great One

Congrats to all who have been accepted loooking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Iris said:


> Do you know which park you will be at for photopass?



CPers don't find out their positions until their first day, and Photopass can move between all 4 parks - that's why it's a really cool role.


----------



## PennyLou

ZeroToHero said:


> CPers don't find out their positions until their first day, and Photopass can move between all 4 parks - that's why it's a really cool role.



they move even more so now as they are now part of entertainment.. they used to be there own area but now Photopass, characters and attendants are all one group


----------



## tink774

Congratulations to everyone accepted this week!  I'm so excited to get there and meet you all!  August feels way too far away right now.


----------



## Kayla0929

OK, so the interview went really well and I was invited to the audition---YAY!
BUT I did make one mistake which I'm fretting about now, one of the questions asked was do I work better independently or with teamwork (now it seems blatantly obvious what I would want to answer), but because I'm fine with either I answered that I'm pretty independent and like to set goals for myself and reach them and even when working in a team setting I make sure I pull my own weight (GRRR dumbest answer ever!!!).  I was thinking about school projects (due to midterms coming up) NOT WORKING IN THE PARK!!! AHHH!  I would prefer working with a team 10Xs more than independently while at DISNEY!!!! So now I'm afraid that they'll disregard my second choice of attractions due to this answer.  BUT best advice ever in regards to the interview: Make sure you answer in regards to working in the area you want, not in school or personal settings.  They can DEFINITELY be different, as I found out.  The waiting game begins for me now.  Congrats to everyone who has already been accepted! I hope to join you soon.


----------



## ZeroToHero

You do work a lot independently in Attractions - you're usually positioned by yourself at different areas... I think that was a good answer. I mean, yeah, you're a team, but you work independent of each other.


Maybe I'm missing something though.. haha.


----------



## PennyLou

Kayla0929 said:


> OK, so the interview went really well and I was invited to the audition---YAY!
> BUT I did make one mistake which I'm fretting about now, one of the questions asked was do I work better independently or with teamwork (now it seems blatantly obvious what I would want to answer), but because I'm fine with either I answered that I'm pretty independent and like to set goals for myself and reach them and even when working in a team setting I make sure I pull my own weight (GRRR dumbest answer ever!!!).  I was thinking about school projects (due to midterms coming up) NOT WORKING IN THE PARK!!! AHHH!  I would prefer working with a team 10Xs more than independently while at DISNEY!!!! So now I'm afraid that they'll disregard my second choice of attractions due to this answer.  BUT best advice ever in regards to the interview: Make sure you answer in regards to working in the area you want, not in school or personal settings.  They can DEFINITELY be different, as I found out.  The waiting game begins for me now.  Congrats to everyone who has already been accepted! I hope to join you soon.




I don't think that ansower is awfule, they want to make sure you are not like "I hate people and I can't work with them" lol.. But you said you can work in a group but wont slack with your part which is great! I wouldnt stress out to much about it! Break a leg at the audition! I can't wait for mine it feels ssooooooo far away and like I've already been waiting forever lol


----------



## princesasabia

Does anyone know anything about the culinary program? Has anyone done or known anyone that has done the culinary program?


----------



## Bengel033

Iris said:


> Do you know which park you will be at for photopass?



all of them    yay disney!!!


----------



## Bengel033

r1009t said:


> Oh my god I'm from cincy!  Sorry I'm excited, but never met anyone on these boards from my general area.





Thats not so far from my stompin grounds   nice to meet you, what are you going to disney as?


----------



## Rbeck

80 days until I start my college program!!!!!  Well, ok 9 more minutes until that point for me since I am on mountain time, but close enough for me    Hmm, guess I could get one of those countdown banners.  Would make it easier....can anyone tell me the link for that?


----------



## ZeroToHero

There are a bunch - I like MickeyPath and MagicalKingdoms (both .com)


----------



## lala88

these are the ones that look like name tags and they have the slider ones too!countdowns!


----------



## Kayticheer101

Rbeck said:


> 80 days until I start my college program!!!!!  Well, ok 9 more minutes until that point for me since I am on mountain time, but close enough for me    Hmm, guess I could get one of those countdown banners.  Would make it easier....can anyone tell me the link for that?



Hey! 80 days for me too  Im soo excited! well i audition march 31st so ill be down there then.. but then i go on the disney cruise med and trans for the month of april so im stoked! it will take a little of the wait away! lol


----------



## r1009t

Bengel033 said:


> Thats not so far from my stompin grounds   nice to meet you, what are you going to disney as?



I've actually got a while before I do the cp... 2 1/2 years actually lol  I saw your post and couldn't resist mentioning my home town


----------



## Bengel033

r1009t said:


> I've actually got a while before I do the cp... 2 1/2 years actually lol  I saw your post and couldn't resist mentioning my home town




Haha!  well good luck!


----------



## Kayla0929

PennyLou said:


> I don't think that ansower is awfule, they want to make sure you are not like "I hate people and I can't work with them" lol.. But you said you can work in a group but wont slack with your part which is great! I wouldnt stress out to much about it! Break a leg at the audition! I can't wait for mine it feels ssooooooo far away and like I've already been waiting forever lol






ZeroToHero said:


> You do work a lot independently in Attractions - you're usually positioned by yourself at different areas... I think that was a good answer. I mean, yeah, you're a team, but you work independent of each other.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something though.. haha.



Thanks so much! You both made me feel better!
I guess I was just overanalyzing it.
I was so vamped up that I thought maybe independent was code for working alone not in a park completely away from everyone, but now I realize that's just silly.

Thank you! Break a leg to you as well.
I know it seems like it'll take forever...I can only imagine how long the wait has been for you!


----------



## SportsChick

Hi everyone. I'm new here, just been looking around the net for information on the CP. I went to an information session at my school (Florida Atlantic University) on the 16th and had my phone interview on the 22nd. They said 3-4 weeks to hear something but it looks like a lot of people are hearing far quicker than that. 

I'm hoping that I'll get to meet a lot of you this fall!


----------



## domi108

SportsChick said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new here, just been looking around the net for information on the CP. I went to an information session at my school (Florida Atlantic University) on the 16th and had my phone interview on the 22nd. They said 3-4 weeks to hear something but it looks like a lot of people are hearing far quicker than that.
> 
> I'm hoping that I'll get to meet a lot of you this fall!



Nice to meet you! It's great to see other Florida people on here! 
I go to Broward College though!
I hope all goes well with you! :]


----------



## SportsChick

I did my AA at BCC (well it was BCC back then) a very long time ago. I'm a non-traditional student who returned to finish my BBA in Hospitality Management a year ago. (I'm 30)


----------



## Bengel033

Good luck sportschick!


----------



## domi108

SportsChick said:


> I did my AA at BCC (well it was BCC back then) a very long time ago. I'm a non-traditional student who returned to finish my BBA in Hospitality Management a year ago. (I'm 30)



It's still awesome regardless of age! (I'm 20)
lol, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Pendragon1515

Who is working in costuming?????  if did get costuming PM me!!!!!!


----------



## SportsChick

I got in! Just got my e-mail, not even 8 full days after my phone interview. I'm Main Entrance Operations


----------



## MaryPoppins86

SportsChick said:


> I got in! Just got my e-mail, not even 8 full days after my phone interview. I'm Main Entrance Operations



Congratulations!


----------



## domi108

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!
I JUST GOT IN! 

Merchandise Fall 2010!


Disney here I come!!!!!!!


----------



## Amanda08

SportsChick said:


> I got in! Just got my e-mail, not even 8 full days after my phone interview. I'm Main Entrance Operations





domi108 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!
> I JUST GOT IN!
> 
> Merchandise Fall 2010!
> 
> 
> Disney here I come!!!!!!!



Yay! Congratulations!!


----------



## lala88

Congratulations guys!!!

 Can't wait to see everyone down there!


----------



## lala88

So a new post is up on my blog and it has an email I sent housing about roommate notifications and the response I got. I hope it can help some other people too!
http://onceuponadream-lala88.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kayla0929

Congratulations!


----------



## Bengel033

Congrats everyone!!!!   Gonna be a blast!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

CONGRATS to everyone accepted today!


----------



## PennyLou

GOOD NEWS! 

I just spoke to the people at Disney on this phone (I needed to change my audition location) and while I was talking to them I asked about Fall Advantage program being full and he said that is absolutely not true, its just a roomer going  around! 

That does make me feel better! 

Best wishes for everyone waiting and break legs at the auditions! (see some of you in Boston, I can't wait to get it over with and just know! lol)


----------



## SonjaMarie

Congratulations guys! See you there


----------



## Joanna71985

domi108 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!
> I JUST GOT IN!
> 
> Merchandise Fall 2010!
> 
> 
> Disney here I come!!!!!!!





SportsChick said:


> I got in! Just got my e-mail, not even 8 full days after my phone interview. I'm Main Entrance Operations



Congrats!


----------



## domi108

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyGirl421

Congrats everyone!!!  I can't wait to see everyone down in Disney!


----------



## SportsChick

Thanks everyone! I can't wait!


----------



## The Great One

Congrats to everyone who got accepted!!! Can't wait to meet you all.


----------



## mz_butterflyzz

I'm in!!! Got my email yesterday (it's only been a week!), I'm in Housekeeping!!

Can't wait to meet everyone!!!


----------



## SportsChick

Congrats!


----------



## tink774

Yay for so many new CP'ers!!!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## Joanna71985

mz_butterflyzz said:


> I'm in!!! Got my email yesterday (it's only been a week!), I'm in Housekeeping!!
> 
> Can't wait to meet everyone!!!



Congrats!


----------



## mz_butterflyzz

Joanna71985 said:


> Congrats!




Thanks


----------



## pinktink88

Just got my acceptance for fall advantage BBB!
Going to the Boston auditions too!

And still waiting/hoping for a PI!


----------



## Amanda08

pinktink88 said:


> Just got my acceptance for fall advantage BBB!
> Going to the Boston auditions too!
> 
> And still waiting/hoping for a PI!



Yay! Congrats!


----------



## The Great One

Congrats to everyone who got an acceptance. I can't wait to meet all of you, its gonna be fun.


----------



## Cesilie

okay so I'm a bit confused. I applied for Disney and had my phone interview this morning, I was told it would be 3-4 weeks before I got a response as to if I was accepted or not... I'm seeing everyone post about auditions. Was I supposed to get one to continue into the program instead of waiting? or is that for something extra? I just wanna make sure I did everything right, I'm stressing so bad about the wait D: I really wanna know if I got accepted! lol


----------



## BabyPiglet

The auditions are only if you want to be a character performer.


----------



## Goose07

hi guys, im applying for the fall (im not sure if i want to ask for fall advantage yet or not, i have until tomorrow to decide at my phone interview)
im hoping i get accepted so i get to meet and hang out with some of you!

im excited and freaking out nervous at the same time. lol


----------



## mantysk8coach

I'm not a CP, but my cousin had his phone interview on 2/26, and I am sooooo excited for him to find out if he gets in! He wants this more than he has ever wanted anything in his life, and I am nervous for him.

He's leaving on vacation for a week (Disney Cruise) tomorrow, and was hoping to know before then so he didn't have to spend his trip wondering about it.

I have been following this thread for him...does it seem to anyone else like there is a pattern to getting accepted? Like a whole bunch of people will post that they were accepted all at once, and then like a week will go by and no one posts at all. Do they send the acceptances out in batches? Seems like people have been finding out in two weeks or less, and he'll be at 2 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Princess Bmoney

Hey everyone! Im usually on the W.I.S.H. dis forum.... But since I just got off the phone for my fall2010 cp interview I figured I'd post a quick hey! So is everyone whose getting accepted getting their first choices? or what is it looking like? I wanted character performer, but when I found out there is no chance at performing in parades I said no thanks.... So right now I request BBB for my first and LG for my 2nd.... Any advice?


----------



## ZeroToHero

Princess Bmoney said:


> Hey everyone! Im usually on the W.I.S.H. dis forum.... But since I just got off the phone for my fall2010 cp interview I figured I'd post a quick hey! So is everyone whose getting accepted getting their first choices? or what is it looking like? I wanted character performer, but when I found out there is no chance at performing in parades I said no thanks.... So right now I request BBB for my first and LG for my 2nd.... Any advice?



Who told you there was no chance? There is! It depends on how good a dancer you are, but there definitely have been people who do it. I don't know how many, but the only Entertainment CP I know personally was in parades.

Or did you just mean there was "slim to no chance," and not straight out "no chance?"


----------



## Princess Bmoney

I just got off the phone w/ the interview lady. And wanted to make sure it'd be worth me going to to audition for. Since I only wanted to be a parade or show dancer. And she said to be considered NOW for a parade performer you need to now be in the guild/equity group to be considered as a performer/dancer (idk when this was enforced but it may be new....???). She said its not worth the time of training for the CP. And I asked "I dont want to be rude and double question you... But I live an hour away, lets say I took a seasonal position after the cp would that change the situation? Or is it flat out a no for what I want out of the audition and being in the cp?" She said no she strongly recommends me against it. First if you make the audition its character only for cp now... Also if I did qualify even as an advanced dancer it'd be for a fur character. If I was a good choice for face cp still does fur 80% of the time. Idk did not like the sounds of it, and personally I'm not gonna sweat it too much myself. Idk how accurate she could have been (I've gotten alot of bad information from everywhere in disney to be honest), but she said I wouldn't waste my time if I were you. And I told her I've done dance for years and danced on company levels for 7 years, and have gone away for intensives all over. And really I'm going more for the experience rather then the self accomplishment of making parade performer... When I transfer to UCF I can work pt as a performer... Idk I thought about to do the audition just to see, and see if she was wrong. But didn't want to get stuck with something I don't want to be doing. Cause when I asked, she said if I made the audition I would lose my prior job offer.


----------



## heyhowdyhey

some lg advice im not or was never a lg at disney sooo iduno who trains them or how they run everything but i was a lg at another theme park in Ca. here are just some tips that might help especially if you are trained and audited by ellis.
-always have water sunglasses and your whistle
-start swimming when you get it soo you are ready for the test cause you have to swim laps get a brick and tread.
-be ready for anything and everything
but ya theres alot more. but just have fun being a lg is fun! but its alot of work!


----------



## Princess Bmoney

Thanks for the tips, im already a swim instructor and lifeguard I do it for the Y near my house over the summer.... Do you hold the brick AND tread for 2 min?!


----------



## PennyLou

just so you know you where give bad info, Equity performers don't do parades.. they don't dance on the ground ever.. everyone that is on the ground, ie parades, the high school musical show, hoe down ect are all character performers and CPs can be trained in them, its not garenteed to any perfromer but if you are a dancer you have a very good chance in general but you do have to do fur as well. The contract with Equity says they wont perfrom on the ground as dancers ever, so  thats wrong info. 

To be a stage show dancer you do have to be equity but thats like The castel show and Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Princess Bmoney said:


> I just got off the phone w/ the interview lady. And wanted to make sure it'd be worth me going to to audition for. Since I only wanted to be a parade or show dancer. And she said to be considered NOW for a parade performer you need to now be in the guild/equity group to be considered as a performer/dancer (idk when this was enforced but it may be new....???). She said its not worth the time of training for the CP. And I asked "I dont want to be rude and double question you... But I live an hour away, lets say I took a seasonal position after the cp would that change the situation? Or is it flat out a no for what I want out of the audition and being in the cp?" She said no she strongly recommends me against it. First if you make the audition its character only for cp now... Also if I did qualify even as an advanced dancer it'd be for a fur character. If I was a good choice for face cp still does fur 80% of the time. Idk did not like the sounds of it, and personally I'm not gonna sweat it too much myself. Idk how accurate she could have been (I've gotten alot of bad information from everywhere in disney to be honest), but she said I wouldn't waste my time if I were you. And I told her I've done dance for years and danced on company levels for 7 years, and have gone away for intensives all over. And really I'm going more for the experience rather then the self accomplishment of making parade performer... When I transfer to UCF I can work pt as a performer... Idk I thought about to do the audition just to see, and see if she was wrong. But didn't want to get stuck with something I don't want to be doing. Cause when I asked, she said if I made the audition I would lose my prior job offer.



That last part isn't true either, as far as I know. I was under the impression that you have the option to pick one or the other - you can reject your Character Performer role. At least, that's how I interpreted it. I don't know if anyone ever has actually done that, but I heard you get your decision email, and have one to two weeks to accept or decline.

It is true though, you will most likely be doing fur. Depends how tall you are - parade movers (dancers) are usually taller - Pluto height, I believe.

And I am pretty sure it's really difficult to get hours as a PT Entertainment - a lot of people are doing the CP just because it's the only way to get enough hours as a character.

If it's something you want to do, you might as well try out. I don't know if there's a place to write down that you only want to do parades - or if you can even say that and they'll take it into account. It's all color-coded though, so if you do well enough, you'll be coded to do parades.


----------



## PennyLou

ZeroToHero said:


> That last part isn't true either, as far as I know. I was under the impression that you have the option to pick one or the other - you can reject your Character Performer role. At least, that's how I interpreted it. I don't know if anyone ever has actually done that, but I heard you get your decision email, and have one to two weeks to accept or decline.
> 
> It is true though, you will most likely be doing fur. Depends how tall you are - parade movers (dancers) are usually taller - Pluto height, I believe.
> 
> And I am pretty sure it's really difficult to get hours as a PT Entertainment - a lot of people are doing the CP just because it's the only way to get enough hours as a character.
> 
> If it's something you want to do, you might as well try out. I don't know if there's a place to write down that you only want to do parades - or if you can even say that and they'll take it into account. It's all color-coded though, so if you do well enough, you'll be coded to do parades.





you cant only do perades or only do face you have to do fur to do both


----------



## Princess Bmoney

ughhhhh! I knew it didn't sound right, cause I can not sing for the life of me! I'm also the average height of 5'07 si my chances for characters are slim, I was going for just dancer... So any ideas on how to contact the lady back and request an audition now.... ughhh!


----------



## ZeroToHero

PennyLou said:


> you cant only do perades or only do face you have to do fur to do both



Oo, I totally didn't even think of that - parades alone isn't going to give you 30 hours at all, is it? My bad. I blame my lack of sleep...  and not my failure at thinking things through...


And Princess BMoney - just call back WDW Recruiting and tell them you want to go to an audition. Or email them. The audition times, etc. are listed on disneyauditions.com or the College Program site, if you hadn't already picked.


----------



## ptheiss

Princess Bmoney said:


> Thanks for the tips, im already a swim instructor and lifeguard I do it for the Y near my house over the summer.... Do you hold the brick AND tread for 2 min?!



First you have a swim test which is only 500 meters i think. Most people cant even do this becuase they think its a race and tired out becuase 500 meters is further than most people think it is. Then there are stupid things like touch the bottom of the pool or hold breath for 30 seconds. Most people fail the no hands swim test. It is easier than the brick test. You hold your hands and arms above the water for 2 min while swimming. If your arms touch the water then you fail and they will only give you one chance. I was a lifeguard at blizzard beach and loved it


----------



## Goose07

I just had my phone interview, i feel like it went very well!

the woman said i'd hear back in 3-4 weeks.
(i told her i preferred fall advantage, and attractions, merch, or photopass)
so now begins the waiting game for my purple folder... ^_^


----------



## Joanna71985

PennyLou said:


> just so you know you where give bad info, Equity performers don't do parades.. they don't dance on the ground ever.. everyone that is on the ground, ie parades, the high school musical show, hoe down ect are all character performers and CPs can be trained in them, its not garenteed to any perfromer but if you are a dancer you have a very good chance in general but you do have to do fur as well. The contract with Equity says they wont perfrom on the ground as dancers ever, so  thats wrong info.



Actually, that's not true. There are Equity Green Army Men in BPB, and there are 4 Equity performers in HSM. And there are also Equity in MJJP at AK (and those are just off the top of my head).


----------



## Princess Bmoney

So0o0o... I'm going to try to sum this all up as quick as I can... I called back today.... And deff was given false information all the way around.... And to do parades I'd have to be fur/face as well. To make the hours deff fur would be involved. But I figured w/e go just to go... IF I get a job I want before, awesome.... Then I just not try my best or reject it. But I wouldn't know if Igot parades until AFTER arriving. The lady said to be a parade performer I'd be re-evaluated, to see if my dancing is strong enough as a parade dancer or mover..... So good thing I did hear back from you, so I got this fixed right away... So off to auditions March 31st for me! I really am excited to see what they are.... I guess I'll have to just wait and see.....


----------



## PennyLou

Joanna71985 said:


> Actually, that's not true. There are Equity Green Army Men in BPB, and there are 4 Equity performers in HSM. And there are also Equity in MJJP at AK (and those are just off the top of my head).



The green army men, the drummers in MJJP and the 3 performers on HSM aren't dancing on the ground. They are on singer or speaking contracts. The rule is no equity performers DANCE on the street, because its bad for you, so they let characters do it.  

so your right I said they don't do parades, but I then said they don't dance on the ground and we are talking about dancing for parades.  And all of the dancers in the shows/paredes I said are us... which is what was being talked about... 

Its also why the Lion King dancers are Charecters except the people on the plat form becasue they are dacning on the ground..


----------



## PennyLou

Princess Bmoney said:


> So0o0o... I'm going to try to sum this all up as quick as I can... I called back today.... And deff was given false information all the way around.... And to do parades I'd have to be fur/face as well. To make the hours deff fur would be involved. But I figured w/e go just to go... IF I get a job I want before, awesome.... Then I just not try my best or reject it. But I wouldn't know if Igot parades until AFTER arriving. The lady said to be a parade performer I'd be re-evaluated, to see if my dancing is strong enough as a parade dancer or mover..... So good thing I did hear back from you, so I got this fixed right away... So off to auditions March 31st for me! I really am excited to see what they are.... I guess I'll have to just wait and see.....




you might not have to be reevaluated.. my last CP I was trained in parade the week after I was trained in fur.. that doesn't happen all the time but it might just show up on your schedule even if you don't go dance again for them   Break a leg! hopfully we'll both get in!


----------



## Princess Bmoney

are you gonna be at the orlando audition? I'm not going to wear my character heels....1 pair is really worn out, and the other I have as tap shoes... So I may wear my jazz shoes, but Im more comfortable w/ my canvas ballet slippers, cause the elastic stretches under the arch of my foot... And is better for the mylarn flooring...


----------



## PennyLou

Princess Bmoney said:


> are you gonna be at the orlando audition? I'm not going to wear my character heels....1 pair is really worn out, and the other I have as tap shoes... So I may wear my jazz shoes, but Im more comfortable w/ my canvas ballet slippers, cause the elastic stretches under the arch of my foot... And is better for the mylarn flooring...



no I live in NYC so I'm going to the one in Boston. I'm just seasonal now and just fly down to FL to work once and a while, though hopefully as I said I'll get to be a CP agin and get full time house for the semester. I'm going to wear my jazz shoes or Jazz Sneakers, I lie the shoes better my sneaks are kind of crappy at this point. Deff wear the ballet shoes that thats why feels beter for you, they doen't really care as long as you can dance in them  but Break a leg!


----------



## Zealous

Hello all!!! =)

I'm so happy I found this. Its been so long since I've been on here. I just finished my interview a few minutes ago. I'm not sure of how i did though. =( 
I got a little to nervous during the most important question of why I wanted to be there. I think i rambled and didn't finish an entire sentence. Worst time ever to be so jumpy and overly passionate. Not to mention I was called an hour earlier than expected and was caught way off guard. 

Anywho.

I'm majoring in Hospitality and was hoping to be apart of hotel service. Anyone else aiming for a role in that area during fall advantage?


----------



## mickey4ever111

Hi everyone!!!  WE ARE DOING THE DISNEY HAPPY DANCE!!

My daughter is soooo excited that she got Photopass which was her first choice!!  we are really surprised too because we know how competitive it is!!  She had almost a 7 week wait!  She only got a thank you for interviewing email and nothing else until she called about 3wks ago and they told her she was pending and than thursday she called and they said that "You should be getting something for YOUR fall advantage program"!!  So we thought that was good news and sure enough got her folder yesterday!!

Can anyone tell me what shoes she will need for photopass?  I know they tell everyone to wait until they get there but I really want her to be able to break them in!!

Also,  What grocery stores are close to the apartments?  I want to get her some gift cards so she won't have to worry about spending her money!!

Do the apartments have pots/pans?  Irons?  what small appliances do they have?  Should we bring curtains and shower curtains?  

Any other suggestions would be great!!  

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## SportsChick

Congrats to your daughter!!!

Publix and Wal-Mart are going to be the closest grocery stores to property that are reasonable. I know you can get Publix gift cards online. 

As far as shoes, hopefully someone already in the role can answer that, but I think it might depend on her location. 

When she accepts, there is a list of what is in the apartment. I know there is a toaster, microwave, fridge/freezer, stove.... Pots and pans are listed. If she is a coffee drinker, there isn't a coffee pot listed. There is a shower curtain, but I've seen on a lot of the youtuble vlogs that people bring Disney ones


----------



## PennyLou

mickey4ever111 said:


> Hi everyone!!!  WE ARE DOING THE DISNEY HAPPY DANCE!!
> 
> My daughter is soooo excited that she got Photopass which was her first choice!!  we are really surprised too because we know how competitive it is!!  She had almost a 7 week wait!  She only got a thank you for interviewing email and nothing else until she called about 3wks ago and they told her she was pending and than thursday she called and they said that "You should be getting something for YOUR fall advantage program"!!  So we thought that was good news and sure enough got her folder yesterday!!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what shoes she will need for photopass?  I know they tell everyone to wait until they get there but I really want her to be able to break them in!!
> 
> Also,  What grocery stores are close to the apartments?  I want to get her some gift cards so she won't have to worry about spending her money!!
> 
> Do the apartments have pots/pans?  Irons?  what small appliances do they have?  Should we bring curtains and shower curtains?
> 
> Any other suggestions would be great!!
> 
> Thanks everyone!!!



Photo pass needs ALL black sneakers they can't have any color on them at all not trim or anything they have to be all back all around. 

It has a shower/regular curtins and pots and pans plates and bowls I think a can opener. we had to bring our own iorn and board.. you also need to bring your own tuperwear if thats something you use.. I don't drink coffee so I don't recall if there was a coffee maker or not lol. I totaly recomned a laundre bag or hamper the closed and has a sholder strap it makes it sooo much easier on landrey day! 
You can check out vacumes from the main office. you need a TV, but if she can find roomates you can talk about that, but at least when I was there they didn't pervide the tv or wireless routers it was all plug in we had to bring those on our own, IDK if that has changed in the lat 3 years but thats how it was when I was there last time. 

Thanks all I can think of right now


----------



## Cesilie

well I got accepted for QSFB for Disneyland! 

Now i'm debating if I want to accept or not, do you guys think the acceptance fee is worth it honestly?  I didn't even put QSFB as a choice.... 

and I see that is says no pets, anyone have any clue if fish are included in that? lol. I only have a very very small 20 gallon tank :3

also, how are they with visitors? I dunno if I can handle being away from my fiance for 6 months....


----------



## PennyLou

Cesilie said:


> well I got accepted for QSFB for Disneyland!
> 
> Now i'm debating if I want to accept or not, do you guys think the acceptance fee is worth it honestly?  I didn't even put QSFB as a choice....
> 
> and I see that is says no pets, anyone have any clue if fish are included in that? lol. I only have a very very small 20 gallon tank :3
> 
> also, how are they with visitors? I dunno if I can handle being away from my fiance for 6 months....



I know doe WDW not even fish are aloud and all guest have to be out by 1am.. I also have heard DL cost a lot more for the entrance fee then WDW does.. but I think people have really liked the program there..


----------



## Cesilie

yea, its over $850 to start up  I'm just worried about my fish, its not like just anyone can care for them... these are carnivirous beasts! lol. but literally, I have 2 salt-water eels, a few clown fish, and some other salties that require attention and feedings on a daily basis... 

i wish the guest thing was a bit more open to couples.... I'm gonna have to figure out of I think its worth it.. anyone have any experience with QFSB and what all is required? or what am I gonna need in DLR for housing wise?


----------



## SportsChick

I'm doing WDW and my finance is staying here at home. We both know that for my career (I'm a hospitality management major) it's a great thing to do. I'll be squeezing in wedding planning since we're getting married next May


----------



## ZeroToHero

PennyLou said:


> Photo pass needs ALL black sneakers they can't have any color on them at all not trim or anything they have to be all back all around.



This is right, except that it has to be all *white*, not black. But there can't be trim or obvious logos or anything like that.


----------



## PennyLou

ZeroToHero said:


> This is right, except that it has to be all *white*, not black. But there can't be trim or obvious logos or anything like that.



oh is that new? lol I thought I strared at black shoes for hours on end lol but maybe its juet looking there black screes so much lol sry


----------



## ZeroToHero

PennyLou said:


> oh is that new? lol I thought I strared at black shoes for hours on end lol but maybe its juet looking there black screes so much lol sry



No problem, haha. I totally thought it was black too, and then saw a picture, and was like "wait... those are white. really?"


----------



## mickey4ever111

Penny,

is that you in the picture?


----------



## Kayla0929

I just got accepted for Fall-attractions!!!
I'm SO excited.
Now that the wait is over I can relax a bit for the auditions!
Can't wait!


----------



## PennyLou

mickey4ever111 said:


> Penny,
> 
> is that you in the picture?



no, she is one of my friends who lost her battle with cancer recently, a tribute to her.. I am more fur covered when I'm at disney


----------



## Macca1111

I just got an email about an hour ago now letting me know that I was accepted to Fall in Transportation.  Yipee!  I was really pulling for Attractions or Photopass, but I actually think transportation should be fun too.


----------



## PennyLou

congrats everyone who got in today! I'm getting nervous I want the audition over with so I know if I make it in or staying seasonal!


----------



## TravisSch

I interviewed on January 26th.  Received Pending Status on February 9th.  All hope seemed to be lost coming into March.. until today.....

I've been accepted for Quick Service Food and Beverage for Fall Advantage 2010!  Woohoo!!!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Congrats Travis! I'm soooo excited for you! I knew you would get in.. some people were being jerks.. but we know how to deal with them, don't we? *cue Toy Story Sid music*


----------



## Princess Bmoney

I got in! I got in, in 5 days!!!!!! OMG! I think I won a record of shortness waiting.... I would like to add I was having the most horrible day, until I saw disney in my inbox! I got accepted as a lifeguard... Which the payrate screams disney sadily.... VERY sadily.... To think this is their going rate to save a life...


----------



## igetamnesia

I GOT IN!! I applied in January, this has taken forever!! OMG mOUSEKEEPING! its' not my first choice, but yesterday I was talking to my mom that I'd be happy having a career of making towel-animals!  yay!!

but the thing is..i need someone's help on this. I applied in January. Got an email mid-February saying that my decision was pending, adn I took that as a rejection letter. I withdrew from my school term mid-February because of family/personal issues. Can I still do the CP, do you think? Will Disney know I didn't finish out this semester? I don't want to lie or anything :/ if I took a summer semester, would that count for Disney? gahh  I've never been happier than when I got that purple e-mail and I hope I can keep this happiness..


----------



## ZeroToHero

I'm pretty sure lifeguard is one of the higher-paid positions, actually.


----------



## ZeroToHero

igetamnesia said:


> I GOT IN!! I applied in January, this has taken forever!! OMG mOUSEKEEPING! its' not my first choice, but yesterday I was talking to my mom that I'd be happy having a career of making towel-animals!  yay!!
> 
> but the thing is..i need someone's help on this. I applied in January. Got an email mid-February saying that my decision was pending, adn I took that as a rejection letter. I withdrew from my school term mid-February because of family/personal issues. Can I still do the CP, do you think? Will Disney know I didn't finish out this semester? I don't want to lie or anything :/ if I took a summer semester, would that count for Disney? gahh  I've never been happier than when I got that purple e-mail and I hope I can keep this happiness..



I would call them and explain the situation - tell them you'd be willing to do summer classes. See what they say.


----------



## igetamnesia

ZeroToHero said:


> I would call them and explain the situation - tell them you'd be willing to do summer classes. See what they say.


thank you for the quick reply! What number do you recommend I call?  (407) 828-1736? (I got that at the bottom of the email if I got the message by mistake-- but I don't want to call the wrong number or anything!)


----------



## Princess Bmoney

ZeroToHero said:


> I'm pretty sure lifeguard is one of the higher-paid positions, actually.



Its .13 more then what the lowest rate was when my interviewer told me... Unless she was wrong there.... Thats why Im kinda in shock.... I thought it was too!


----------



## PennyLou

Princess Bmoney said:


> Its .13 more then what the lowest rate was when my interviewer told me... Unless she was wrong there.... Thats why Im kinda in shock.... I thought it was too!



its just "disney rate" for CPS the full timers and part timers get paid a lot more but cuz this is looked at as an internship they pas us less as CPS.. 

like  make more /hr now as a sesoanal CM then the heigts CP rate  and people who are full time and part time make more them me and  charecters used to be the 2nd heights paid the higest being quick sevice food (as they have most trouble finding people to apply in that area its seems).


----------



## The Great One

Congrats to everyone who has been accepted recently!


----------



## Princess Bmoney

But this is a role where it could involve doing rescue breathing.. aka... mouth to mouth... hmffff lol!


----------



## igetamnesia

Princess Bmoney said:


> But this is a role where it could involve doing rescue breathing.. aka... mouth to mouth... hmffff lol!



I know people who are out of work right now who would be very happy with any sort of money. The rate I'll get paid for mousekeeping isn't that far above minimum wage, but I'll take it. Working for Disney is my dream job, and in this economy, people would fight you for this ~low paying~ job where you get to work at the most magical place on earth. mouth to mouth? that's saving someone's life. That would be an amazing feeling.


----------



## Princess Bmoney

Really before you rampage... I was not complaining, more double taken at it.... Saving someone's life, done it... And I know all the legal issues that come along with it.. Like I said I worked at the Y life guarding... If you do CPR correctly you could break a rib, maybe a few... So your employer would be the one if a legal issue uprised to cover you but still, there's alot under getting someone out of the pool, using an AED, admin of oxygen and CPR... Not to mention while people are staring, because really everyone is rushing to save a life and clearing the area rarely happens. Right there is 3 of the 4 certifications it takes, add in first aid too... So that's what sparked my double take thinking this would be a higher paying role... Same as zero to hero said, I'm pretty sure this is a higher paying role... Considering you do your job properly and save someones life... There's no "price" you can name... But .13 cents for 4 trainings, that could be life impacting is what caused my double take. So mousekeeping, and towel animals.. I wont go there... For you to try to make it seem like Im not grateful for the role... But more that I know what it is.... Because I have done it, and I have saved a handful of peoples lives.... Mostly children. I wanted this role so I would have the chance to TRULY make someone's stay magical... But I do know what goes behind it to perform on this job. And sadly when the emergency hits... I've seen several lifeguards back out... So before you try to teach me a lesson, think before you speak... Because I didn't mean it as ungrateful, more to this is how disney views life saving trainings t an hourly role.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Princess Bmoney said:


> Really before you rampage... I was not complaining, more double taken at it.... Saving someone's life, done it... And I know all the legal issues that come along with it.. Like I said I worked at the Y life guarding... If you do CPR correctly you could break a rib, maybe a few... So your employer would be the one if a legal issue uprised to cover you but still, there's alot under getting someone out of the pool, using an AED, admin of oxygen and CPR... Not to mention while people are staring, because really everyone is rushing to save a life and clearing the area rarely happens. Right there is 3 of the 4 certifications it takes, add in first aid too... So that's what sparked my double take thinking this would be a higher paying role... Same as zero to hero said, I'm pretty sure this is a higher paying role... Considering you do your job properly and save someones life... There's no "price" you can name... But .13 cents for 4 trainings, that could be life impacting is what caused my double take. So mousekeeping, and towel animals.. I wont go there... For you to try to make it seem like Im not grateful for the role... But more that I know what it is.... Because I have done it, and I have saved a handful of peoples lives.... Mostly children. I wanted this role so I would have the chance to TRULY make someone's stay magical... But I do know what goes behind it to perform on this job. And sadly when the emergency hits... I've seen several lifeguards back out... So before you try to teach me a lesson, think before you speak... Because I didn't mean it as ungrateful, more to this is how disney views life saving trainings t an hourly role.



Look, if you want more money, then go try to get a job there as a lifeguard not on the College Program. This program is not to give you money. It is to give Disney people who know how to do jobs and do them well who are cheap labor. Most internships are not paid. This one is. It's about the experience.

Also - I am pretty sure you misquoted me. I was saying you are paid more than a lot of roles.

And you being so important?

I'm Attractions. If I press a wrong button, I can kill people. I get paid less than you do. Does that make me less important than you? No. Do I think I should get paid more? No.

Transportation. Don't know how much they get paid, but it's probably around the same as you, if not less. How frequently do you think they could crash buses? I bet they have more issues with guest safety than you will.

Oh, and before you make a snide comment, and then pretend you're not going to say anything, just don't say it. That's why you're typing. You have time to think about what you're saying, and go back and erase it. You don't say something, then stop mid-sentence, like you blurted something out and realized your mistake. 

Mousekeeping is important. Especially in these days, with H1N1, not to mention any other hosts of viruses and bacteria that can be in hotel rooms. The joy and magic that a towel animal brings to a child on a daily basis is only a topper to the work that they have to do. It's back-breaking work, alone, and you have to keep everything neat and clean, otherwise people will complain, and then you get in trouble.

Everyone is important. Everyone's role is significant. No one should be demeaned because of their role.


----------



## Princess Bmoney

wow.... I said I wouldn't go there, because its not in my knowledge to... Did I comment any other jobs? No... Did I say I want more money? No... My point of my reply.... Is before you point fingers at job you've never done.. Don't... Cause "unless you've walked a mile in someone else's shoes you don't know." Its more the fact .13 equals alot of training for a possible legal lawsuit if not trained right or not performed... For all jobs if you WANT TO GO INTO THAT... 

And the snide comment... I know what I typed.


----------



## Joanna71985

Kayla0929 said:


> I just got accepted for Fall-attractions!!!
> I'm SO excited.
> Now that the wait is over I can relax a bit for the auditions!
> Can't wait!





Macca1111 said:


> I just got an email about an hour ago now letting me know that I was accepted to Fall in Transportation.  Yipee!  I was really pulling for Attractions or Photopass, but I actually think transportation should be fun too.





TravisSch said:


> I interviewed on January 26th.  Received Pending Status on February 9th.  All hope seemed to be lost coming into March.. until today.....
> 
> I've been accepted for Quick Service Food and Beverage for Fall Advantage 2010!  Woohoo!!!



Congrats everyone!


----------



## Amanda08

Princess Bmoney said:


> wow.... I said I wouldn't go there, because its not in my knowledge to... Did I comment any other jobs? No... Did I say I want more money? No... My point of my reply.... Is before you point fingers at job you've never done.. Don't... Cause "unless you've walked a mile in someone else's shoes you don't know." Its more the fact .13 equals alot of training for a possible legal lawsuit if not trained right or not performed... For all jobs if you WANT TO GO INTO THAT...
> 
> And the snide comment... I know what I typed.



You never said you wanted more money, but the fact that you kept bringing it up in a negative light probably led people to believe you were complaining about it...and that's probably why they responded the way they did.

And I don't think anyone was pointing fingers at lifeguarding...You might want to reread what they said.


----------



## igetamnesia

Stepping away from the lifeguard drama..

I called Disney 5 minutes ago and I AM eligible to still do the program this fall!  The woman said that as long as I was enrolled when I applied (which I was), everything should be fine. yay!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

igetamnesia said:


> Stepping away from the lifeguard drama..
> 
> I called Disney 5 minutes ago and I AM eligible to still do the program this fall!  The woman said that as long as I was enrolled when I applied (which I was), everything should be fine. yay!



YaY!


----------



## PennyLou

igetamnesia said:


> Stepping away from the lifeguard drama..
> 
> I called Disney 5 minutes ago and I AM eligible to still do the program this fall!  The woman said that as long as I was enrolled when I applied (which I was), everything should be fine. yay!



to be honest you prob didnt even have to tell them cuz once you are in they dont care lol.. congrats!


----------



## Jackie_disdoll

I got in!!! I got my e-mail last month but I just found out about this site.... I'm going in fall 2010 and I'm in merchandise!!! One of my top choices! Yay! I'll be moving in on August 9th... anyone else??


----------



## Amanda08

Jackie_disdoll said:


> I got in!!! I got my e-mail last month but I just found out about this site.... I'm going in fall 2010 and I'm in merchandise!!! One of my top choices! Yay! I'll be moving in on August 9th... anyone else??



Congrats!! I'm going down on 8/9 as well!

And welcome to disboards!!


----------



## Jackie_disdoll

Amanda08 said:


> Congrats!! I'm going down on 8/9 as well!
> 
> And welcome to disboards!!



Thanks!!!


----------



## ZeroToHero

When you finish your program, do you get to keep your nametag? I want to hang it on my pinboard with my Guest of Honor nametag.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

ZeroToHero said:


> When you finish your program, do you get to keep your nametag? I want to hang it on my pinboard with my Guest of Honor nametag.



Yup.


----------



## DVCboi4lfe

Anyone 21+ and a former participant? Looking for a chill roomie 

Fall advantage 2007 Lifegaurd 
DVC Professional Intern Spring 2008


----------



## Cesilie

I go august 18th!  who else is going to disneyland that day?! I wanna find some roomies! teehee


----------



## allison_wonderland88

i feel a little bit like i'm behind the curve, here! my phone interview is this tuesday and i'll be in chicago for character auditions.

let me tell you, i've never been happier to be 5'2" and have prominent cheekbones in my life! haha (i'm hoping for face, but not holding my breath)


----------



## Disney_Lover06

allison_wonderland88 said:


> i feel a little bit like i'm behind the curve, here! my phone interview is this tuesday and i'll be in chicago for character auditions.
> 
> let me tell you, i've never been happier to be 5'2" and have prominent cheekbones in my life! haha (i'm hoping for face, but not holding my breath)



Good luck on your phone interview!! Let us know how it went!


----------



## lala88

Hey everyone! I posted this on the facebook page but decided I should ask here too! We are looking for another girl to add to our room. We have 5 now we just need a 6. We are 21+, living in patterson, and arriving on 8/9. I have more info about it in my blog in the post for today! If anyone is interested send me a message, comment on my blog, or find my on FB my name is Laura Metzger! Hope we can find an awesome girl, maybe it is you!


----------



## PennyLou

wow, I just got an email from Disney and my heart stoped a little but its just a reminder about the auditions next week.. wow, I'm ok lol


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

allison_wonderland88 said:


> i feel a little bit like i'm behind the curve, here! my phone interview is this tuesday and i'll be in chicago for character auditions.
> 
> let me tell you, i've never been happier to be 5'2" and have prominent cheekbones in my life! haha (i'm hoping for face, but not holding my breath)



I'll be at the Chicago auditions as well! Break a leg!


----------



## DVCboi4lfe

Anyone share a consierge role?


----------



## kmg148

DVCboi4lfe said:


> Anyone share a consierge role?



I was offered that role for the spring and accepted it in the event I'm not offered a PI.

Did you want to know more about it?


----------



## DVCboi4lfe

when did you accept the role?


----------



## Saradactyl

I was accepted for the Fall 2010 program in QSFB! Not my first choice (or second... or third), but I'm not any less excited 

I've already accepted, and my arrival date is 8/18.  Now comes the daunting task of finding roommates TT_TT  I'm not even sure where to start.  Has anyone just left it up to luck and ended up with good ones?  I'm scared of ending up with people that are only doing the CP to party, and aren't interested in Disney at all.


----------



## NightmareRoxMySocks

Hi everyone, I just wanted to find out if there was any one going down for Fall 2010 for Baking and Pastry? I've been looking all over boards and I can't find anyone. If you can help me, thanks!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Saradactyl said:


> I was accepted for the Fall 2010 program in QSFB! Not my first choice (or second... or third), but I'm not any less excited



Welcome to the Disboards and congrats on getting accepted. I know a lot of people who left it up to chance and had great roomies but I also know a few who had awful roommmates. It really just depends. Try joining the facebook group to find roommates before you go. 



NightmareRoxMySocks said:


> Hi everyone, I just wanted to find out if there was any one going down for Fall 2010 for Baking and Pastry? I've been looking all over boards and I can't find anyone. If you can help me, thanks!



I'm not in Baking and pastry but welcome to the disboards!


----------



## MagikHawk

im just looking to talk to people going through the same thing.... the waiting game. did my phone interview last friday and the wait is killing me!!!!

does anyone know when people are supposed to be in Florida for the fall advantage 2010?


----------



## allison_wonderland88

MagikHawk said:


> im just looking to talk to people going through the same thing.... the waiting game. did my phone interview last friday and the wait is killing me!!!!
> 
> does anyone know when people are supposed to be in Florida for the fall advantage 2010?



I'm feelin' ya on the waiting game. My phone interview is Tuesday night. I'm going slightly batty.


----------



## Zealous

MagikHawk said:


> im just looking to talk to people going through the same thing.... the waiting game. did my phone interview last friday and the wait is killing me!!!!
> 
> does anyone know when people are supposed to be in Florida for the fall advantage 2010?



I'm in the same boat. My interview was about a week ago. I'm going mad and wondering the same. lol I applied for fall advantage. What roles are you going for?


----------



## wcecil01

I interviewed about 2 weeks ago, recieved extra paperwork a week ago and recieved 2 pending letters in the mail today....

Suuuuuuch a long wait it feels like. 

Compared to other jobs I have applied for in the past, this is a short wait.

But the potential this job holds to possibly crush all my hopes and dreams makes the wait feel like ages.


----------



## aepecoraro

I have my phone interview next Monday! I am soo nervous, yet very excited! My top choices are Attractions, Character Attendant, Photopass Photographer, and Hospitality..


----------



## taythegibs

Hey yall, my names Taylor (im a guy) and im working custodial, hopefully in epcot  , for the Fall 2010 arriving on August 9th! ive been surfing the site for a good while now but just signed up, See Yall in august!!!


----------



## lilhpchick

Hey, my name is Kristen.  I had my phone interview about a week ago and I am just waiting for the results.  Three to four weeks is a long time, but hopefully the wait will be the worst part.  I really hope I get to go.


----------



## lilhpchick

MagikHawk said:


> im just looking to talk to people going through the same thing.... the waiting game. did my phone interview last friday and the wait is killing me!!!!
> 
> does anyone know when people are supposed to be in Florida for the fall advantage 2010?



Hey I did my interview last Friday too.  I applied for the Fall advantage program as well but do not know when we go down.  

The waiting is killing me and it is nice to know that I have someone right there with me.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Amanda08

taythegibs said:


> Hey yall, my names Taylor (im a guy) and im working custodial, hopefully in epcot  , for the Fall 2010 arriving on August 9th! ive been surfing the site for a good while now but just signed up, See Yall in august!!!



Congrats! And welcome to the boards!
I'll be arriving 8/9 too, so I guess I'll see ya down there!


----------



## Kayla0929

So, I've been looking into the classes and after reading some responses on here, I'm having trouble deciding whether or not I even want to take one.  BUT I think if I do decide to, I would take the Entertainment Show Production Professional Development Study course.  Has anyone ever taken it? What was it like?  Anyone else looking into taking this? I'm still interested in hearing more opinions about taking classes as well. Thanks!

Good luck to everyone auditioning this week!


----------



## AliSW

My interview is next Tuesday. I'm sooooooo nervous!!


----------



## tink774

aepecoraro said:


> I have my phone interview next Monday! I am soo nervous, yet very excited! My top choices are Attractions, Character Attendant, Photopass Photographer, and Hospitality..





AliSW said:


> My interview is next Tuesday. I'm sooooooo nervous!!



Good luck to both of you!  Remember to smile!


----------



## BabyPiglet

MagikHawk said:


> im just looking to talk to people going through the same thing.... the waiting game. did my phone interview last friday and the wait is killing me!!!!
> 
> does anyone know when people are supposed to be in Florida for the fall advantage 2010?


Fall advantage starts on May 19th, but I think that date is full. Actually, the only date that's still open might be May 24th; I'm not sure. I'm FA and will be there June 14th!


----------



## allison_wonderland88

bah! i'm waiting for the phone to ring any minute now!!!!! i'm freaking out!!!!!


----------



## allison_wonderland88

just finished my interview!!!! and i feel like it went SUPER well!


----------



## faumann2008

So excited!!!  Got an e-mail 1 week after my phone interview.  Arriving 8/11.  Custodial wasn't my first choice but I hear it can be a blast.  Can't wait!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Kayla0929 said:


> So, I've been looking into the classes and after reading some responses on here, I'm having trouble deciding whether or not I even want to take one.  BUT I think if I do decide to, I would take the Entertainment Show Production Professional Development Study course.  Has anyone ever taken it? What was it like?  Anyone else looking into taking this? I'm still interested in hearing more opinions about taking classes as well. Thanks!
> 
> Good luck to everyone auditioning this week!



I personally haven't even been on the program but I say go for it! The Entertainment class is one of the most popular - I've only heard good things about it!


----------



## Zealous

I'm so happy right now its insane!!!!!! One week after my interview and my 
e-mail just got here, I'm in!!!!!! Fall Advantage!!!! Perfect timing too. I've literally had the worst day of my life and this makes up for it 100%!!!! I'm in merchandise. Congrats to everyone else who's made it also!


----------



## Amanda08

faumann2008 said:


> So excited!!!  Got an e-mail 1 week after my phone interview.  Arriving 8/11.  Custodial wasn't my first choice but I hear it can be a blast.  Can't wait!





Zealous said:


> I'm so happy right now its insane!!!!!! One week after my interview and my
> e-mail just got here, I'm in!!!!!! Fall Advantage!!!! Perfect timing too. I've literally had the worst day of my life and this makes up for it 100%!!!! I'm in merchandise. Congrats to everyone else who's made it also!



Congratulations yall!!!!


----------



## ZeroToHero

faumann2008 said:


> So excited!!!  Got an e-mail 1 week after my phone interview.  Arriving 8/11.  Custodial wasn't my first choice but I hear it can be a blast.  Can't wait!





Zealous said:


> I'm so happy right now its insane!!!!!! One week after my interview and my
> e-mail just got here, I'm in!!!!!! Fall Advantage!!!! Perfect timing too. I've literally had the worst day of my life and this makes up for it 100%!!!! I'm in merchandise. Congrats to everyone else who's made it also!



Congratulations guys! (And to anyone else who has gotten in lately who I haven't said anything to!)

And faumann - you can find a way to make anything fun! I bet you will have a blast. I don't know if I've ever seen anyone who was negative about the role.


----------



## TINAS74

Zealous said:


> I'm so happy right now its insane!!!!!! One week after my interview and my
> e-mail just got here, I'm in!!!!!! Fall Advantage!!!! Perfect timing too. I've literally had the worst day of my life and this makes up for it 100%!!!! I'm in merchandise. Congrats to everyone else who's made it also!



Congratulations!! I just found out I am doing Merchandise for the fall advantage program too!! What arrival date did you pick?


----------



## EpsilonKazegami

Hello everyone!

My name is Rose..But my friends call me Epsilon. I am 19 yr old NJ female :3 I believe my work history in Six Flags Great Adventure in rides is what stuck out for them picking me for the Fall 2010 DisneyCareerStart!

I applied for Rides, Merchandise, and foods.
I did my Disney CareerStart phone interview Feb 23, 2010
March 22, 2010...I got my acceptance letter!
Merchandise...I hope I'm somewhere in The Animal Kingdom!
August...you can't come soon enough XD

I would really like to talk to the people who got accepted into the program..would like to make aquaintances and friends now so we can possibly make group hangouts as soon as we get down there!

Message me if you so desire :3 Messenging me would be preffered..it will jsut make it easier and more personal, but if not, I shall stick to the boards :3

~Epsilon


----------



## tink774

To everyone who is going to the character auditions this week, break a leg!!


----------



## Zealous

TINAS74 said:


> Congratulations!! I just found out I am doing Merchandise for the fall advantage program too!! What arrival date did you pick?



Thanks! You also!!! =) May 24th. You?


----------



## TINAS74

I am arriving May 19th. Thought maybe getting there early would give me more time before the HUGE summer rush.


----------



## Zealous

TINAS74 said:


> I am arriving May 19th. Thought maybe getting there early would give me more time before the HUGE summer rush.



Smart. 

Is there anyone who happens to be looking for a roommate?


----------



## The Great One

Congrats to everyone who recently has been accepted and good luck to those auditioning these next few weeks.


----------



## disneymegs

I just got an acceptance e-mail yesterday for Fall 2010! I interviewed a week ago, I was expecting to be on the edge of my seat for weeks! I got my first choice, Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique Hostess. Anyone else?


----------



## tink774

disneymegs said:


> I just got an acceptance e-mail yesterday for Fall 2010! I interviewed a week ago, I was expecting to be on the edge of my seat for weeks! I got my first choice, Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique Hostess. Anyone else?



Congratulations!  Which BBB are you hoping to work in?


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Good luck to everyone who is going to the character auditions today and the next few days!!


----------



## AAM85

I now have accepted the Fall Advantage for Hospitality. I will be arriving June 7th. This is my second time around so I am hoping this gives me a better chance for a PI in the spring, if I don't get one this season.
I am soo excited to get back into Disney  
Congrats to everyone!


----------



## disneymegs

tink774 said:


> Congratulations!  Which BBB are you hoping to work in?



i'll be happy to work in either one. downtown disney would be so much easier, but magic kingdom would be fun.


----------



## Cesilie

the more i read about everyone else getting one of their top 3 choices the more disappointed I am... I don't want to be a poor sport but I didn't even PUT QSFB on my checklist! and I didn't have a nice friendly interviewer either  I don't want to call in and request something different, but what would you guys suggest doing? I really would've been happier if I would've gotten at least ONE of my choices....  there are tons of you guys getting into what I chose as my top 3.... so why the random QSFB add by the interviewer?

I dunno what to do... like I said, don't wanna be a pooper but I'd really like to see something else


----------



## emilydawn

I don't arrive til May 19th but I'm already starting to pack!!! lol. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## disneymegs

Cesilie said:


> the more i read about everyone else getting one of their top 3 choices the more disappointed I am... I don't want to be a poor sport but I didn't even PUT QSFB on my checklist! and I didn't have a nice friendly interviewer either  I don't want to call in and request something different, but what would you guys suggest doing? I really would've been happier if I would've gotten at least ONE of my choices....  there are tons of you guys getting into what I chose as my top 3.... so why the random QSFB add by the interviewer?
> 
> I dunno what to do... like I said, don't wanna be a pooper but I'd really like to see something else



What were your top 3 and what qualifications did you tell your interviewer you had for each?


----------



## Cesilie

disneymegs said:


> What were your top 3 and what qualifications did you tell your interviewer you had for each?



attractions
entertainment helper (or whatever its called, i can't remember ATM its not in front of me lol)
and
merchandising

I have experience in memorizing speeches for the place i currently work and htey asked that... I'm used to thousands a day (i work at the monterey bay aquarium) and speaking in front of many large crows.

as far as the costume/entertainment helper/assistant I have done that for 8 years with my ballet school and i've been "Friends" with quite a lot of well known characters like Madeline, Cat in the Hat, Maisy Mouse, etc. and I worked at build A bear and was "friends" with their mascot Bearemy. so i have lots of experience with that... and with kids 

i dunno, i wish i would've gotten at least ONE of those... 
is it something I should call Anette back about and maybe ask her? she said to call back if i had any additional questions


----------



## disneymegs

Cesilie said:


> attractions
> entertainment helper (or whatever its called, i can't remember ATM its not in front of me lol)
> and
> merchandising
> 
> I have experience in memorizing speeches for the place i currently work and htey asked that... I'm used to thousands a day (i work at the monterey bay aquarium) and speaking in front of many large crows.
> 
> as far as the costume/entertainment helper/assistant I have done that for 8 years with my ballet school and i've been "Friends" with quite a lot of well known characters like Madeline, Cat in the Hat, Maisy Mouse, etc. and I worked at build A bear and was "friends" with their mascot Bearemy. so i have lots of experience with that... and with kids
> 
> i dunno, i wish i would've gotten at least ONE of those...
> is it something I should call Anette back about and maybe ask her? she said to call back if i had any additional questions



Did they ask you during the interview if you'd be willing to work QSFB? They did in mine and I said I would if it was the only way I could participate. If I said no, they wouldn't have considered me for that role and only picked from top 3. Luckily they didn't give it to me. They gave me my first choice, Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, because I'm a make up artist and worked with kids at Build A Bear also . Child experience is great anywhere in Disney, but the roles you asked for aren't all about the children. They deal with everyone. They definitely should have considered you for the character attendant role though. If I were you, I'd call my recruiter about it ONLY if you didn't say yes to QSFB during your interview. I hope this helps!


----------



## PennyLou

emilydawn said:


> I don't arrive til May 19th but I'm already starting to pack!!! lol. I'm so excited!!!



aww! too cute


----------



## pman111

So kinda new to the Boards, what up Dis kids?

I'm pending for a CP in concierge, interviewed Feb 12th.  I called them the other day and they said I was still pending.  I also applied for 2 PIs in Guest Relations and MK Special Events. 

The wait is a killer, you guys are all right.  Congrats to the people who have got their acceptances, I am wicked jealous.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

pman111 said:


> So kinda new to the Boards, what up Dis kids?
> 
> I'm pending for a CP in concierge, interviewed Feb 12th.  I called them the other day and they said I was still pending.  I also applied for 2 PIs in Guest Relations and MK Special Events.
> 
> The wait is a killer, you guys are all right.  Congrats to the people who have got their acceptances, I am wicked jealous.




Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Cesilie

disneymegs said:


> Did they ask you during the interview if you'd be willing to work QSFB? They did in mine and I said I would if it was the only way I could participate. If I said no, they wouldn't have considered me for that role and only picked from top 3. Luckily they didn't give it to me. They gave me my first choice, Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, because I'm a make up artist and worked with kids at Build A Bear also . Child experience is great anywhere in Disney, but the roles you asked for aren't all about the children. They deal with everyone. They definitely should have considered you for the character attendant role though. If I were you, I'd call my recruiter about it ONLY if you didn't say yes to QSFB during your interview. I hope this helps!



The gal had asked if I had ever worked in food or if I would be interstead... I told her no to both :l


----------



## DVCboi4lfe

was offered Conscierge today... still waiting for PI and MI though


----------



## disneymegs

Cesilie said:


> The gal had asked if I had ever worked in food or if I would be interstead... I told her no to both :l



You should call your recruiter to talk about it.


----------



## domi108

A very out of the blue question for those who may know the answer to this.

I live in Florida, I've lived here for almost all of my life (lol) so I know we get these insane lightening and thunderstorms (like the insane apocalypse we had this morning...)
Are the cast members still supposed to be out there during these very dangerous storms (meaning standing outside, not under a shelter) to still sell items to guests? 
This question would be for former merchandise cast members...


----------



## Yongo10

Cesilie said:


> The gal had asked if I had ever worked in food or if I would be interstead... I told her no to both :l



What was the name of your interviewer? The same-ish kinda thing happened to me too....


----------



## Cesilie

Yongo10 said:


> What was the name of your interviewer? The same-ish kinda thing happened to me too....



I don't remember :C all i know is that she had a british accent and was not very friendly at all... in fact, some of her questions seemed almost automated :l


----------



## DVCboi4lfe

If any situation becomes unsafe the cast members are instructed to head off stage 



domi108 said:


> A very out of the blue question for those who may know the answer to this.
> 
> I live in Florida, I've lived here for almost all of my life (lol) so I know we get these insane lightening and thunderstorms (like the insane apocalypse we had this morning...)
> Are the cast members still supposed to be out there during these very dangerous storms (meaning standing outside, not under a shelter) to still sell items to guests?
> This question would be for former merchandise cast members...


----------



## PennyLou

domi108 said:


> A very out of the blue question for those who may know the answer to this.
> 
> I live in Florida, I've lived here for almost all of my life (lol) so I know we get these insane lightening and thunderstorms (like the insane apocalypse we had this morning...)
> Are the cast members still supposed to be out there during these very dangerous storms (meaning standing outside, not under a shelter) to still sell items to guests?
> This question would be for former merchandise cast members...



I know in entertainment they don't make us go stand out in the storms, I'm pretty sure everyone is moved inside or under things at least. Disney's very very big about Safety or safeD as they say, so I'm sure you wont have to be a lightning rod.  (which they also have a ton of lighting rods to attract it away from people, but I'm still pretty sure you don't have to be outside for it/un covered for it.


----------



## aepecoraro

I just finished my phone interview so now its a waiting game! 

Good luck to everyone who still has their interview


----------



## SonjaMarie

aepecoraro said:


> I just finished my phone interview so now its a waiting game!
> 
> Good luck to everyone who still has their interview




Good luck! Hopefully you'll find out soon!


----------



## Joanna71985

domi108 said:


> A very out of the blue question for those who may know the answer to this.
> 
> I live in Florida, I've lived here for almost all of my life (lol) so I know we get these insane lightening and thunderstorms (like the insane apocalypse we had this morning...)
> Are the cast members still supposed to be out there during these very dangerous storms (meaning standing outside, not under a shelter) to still sell items to guests?
> This question would be for former merchandise cast members...



When I worked in merchandise, if it started raining bad enough (even if there was no lightning), we would close down the carts. Also, if there was just lighting (but no rain) we would close down as well.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Joanna71985 said:


> When I worked in merchandise, if it started raining bad enough (even if there was no lightning), we would close down the carts. Also, if there was just lighting (but no rain) we would close down as well.



That's good to know that carts close during some storms! If it does start raining and you have to close your cart, do you report to another location or are you on grid? Do you get an ER?


----------



## Joanna71985

Disney_Lover06 said:


> That's good to know that carts close during some storms! If it does start raining and you have to close your cart, do you report to another location or are you on grid? Do you get an ER?



It depends on how busy it is, and staffing. If it's not too busy, and there are enough people, there were times when we got ERs. But if it's busy (or it doesn't look like it will be raining long) we usually got sent to another location.


----------



## AliSW

I just finished my interview too! I'm glad it's over.. honestly I don't think it was very good. I was so nervous.


----------



## Joanna71985

Aww, I'm sure you did fine


----------



## newdrama12

I have put the application in but the presentation here on campus is next week. So I just have to go back in and put the presentation code in. Hope to be there for the Fall Advantage.


----------



## TINAS74

newdrama12 said:


> I have put the application in but the presentation here on campus is next week. So I just have to go back in and put the presentation code in. Hope to be there for the Fall Advantage.



It takes 30 minutes to 1 hour max to do the online presentation. I would seriously do that first and get your phone interview... its getting late into the app process now. You can still go to the presentation but its not like those recruiters can recommend people or make any difference on your actual application.


----------



## Cesilie

newdrama12 said:


> I have put the application in but the presentation here on campus is next week. So I just have to go back in and put the presentation code in. Hope to be there for the Fall Advantage.



I'd say go do the e-presentation, heck you don't even have to watch it, just keep clicking the forward button! my bf did that because we watched the presentation together and found out we could do that.... then go back and actually watch it/attend the real presentation... otherwise you lose your chances of getting into the program because its getting later into the process.

so watch the E-presentation, get the code, and schedule that phone interview!


----------



## AliSW

Thanks I hope I did! It was about 15 minutes... she was nice at least.
I just think I was awkward and weird haha... like she asked if I liked working outside and I was like "Yes! Especially... I love the sun." And when she asked about working with money I had no idea what to say because I don't think I ever have. Also when asked about my job I started going on about what I learned instead of what I had to do for it. Then of course she said that and I realized I wasn't answering right... (so then I did say what I did of course) 
About Character Attendant she asked why I wanted to do that and I said something about seeing the kids meet their favorite character would be great. About Main Entrance I said I would greet them by asking what they were most excited about or something going on that they could do... and for custodial she just asked what I thought they did. And at the end of talking about why I wanted to work there I was like "it IS the happiest place on earth so just making one persons day would be great" or something like that haha.
aghhhhh. I don't know, hopefully it was better than I think.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

AliSW said:


> Thanks I hope I did! It was about 15 minutes... she was nice at least.
> 
> aghhhhh. I don't know, hopefully it was better than I think.



I bet you did alot better than you think you did! I didn't think mine went very well but I got accepted. Good luck on waiting!


----------



## AliSW

Lucky you  Thanks!


----------



## VTchina

Yeah I finished my phone interview earlier tonight too.  I was nervous too, and when I'm nervous I can start talking fast.
Right off the bat, I have food court and movie concession experience, and she was asking me about cash-handling.  I also tried to get into Attractions, said it was my #1 and she asked me about talking off a script in front of large groups, where I only have project presentations, nothing performancey, but said I could handle it.  Also I mentioned Transportation and she asked why it was important, I replied how big Disney is and how everyone (guests and CMs) need to be getting somewhere, so it's important that it runs efficiently.
I still have some of my self-confidence intact, but just can't stand waiting to find out...


----------



## pman111

AliSW said:


> Thanks I hope I did! It was about 15 minutes... she was nice at least.
> I just think I was awkward and weird



I was told once that if you don't feel like you got hit by a bus after the interview it didn't go well. How you feeling?

I was accepted to concierge today after 6 weeks of pending hurray!


----------



## WhiteRabbit88

Hey everyone!  I was accepted 2/22 for FA Merch!  I've mostly been hanging out in the facebook group.


----------



## AliSW

pman111 said:


> I was told once that if you don't feel like you got hit by a bus after the interview it didn't go well. How you feeling?
> 
> I was accepted to concierge today after 6 weeks of pending hurray!


Hahaha in that case.. ! Getting hit by a bus is one way to put it 
Congrats to you and everyone else who's been accepted.


----------



## Street Justice

I have my phone interview in a few hours


----------



## *afi*

Hey! I'm set to arrive in Orlando may 19th for the fall advantage program and I'm suuupperrr excited! I saw someone mentioned the "official" facebook group for the 2010 season...I havent been able to find it. Help? Lol looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Here you are!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=40093307155&ref=ts


----------



## *afi*

thank you!


----------



## allison_wonderland88

just got accepted for BBB Fall Advantage!!!! yay!!!!!


----------



## VTchina

got accepted for Quick Service F&B this fall advantage!


----------



## Joanna71985

allison_wonderland88 said:


> just got accepted for BBB Fall Advantage!!!! yay!!!!!





VTchina said:


> got accepted for Quick Service F&B this fall advantage!



Congrats!!


----------



## allison_wonderland88

Thanks! I'm sooooo excited!!!


----------



## aepecoraro

allison_wonderland88 said:


> just got accepted for BBB Fall Advantage!!!! yay!!!!!





VTchina said:


> got accepted for Quick Service F&B this fall advantage!





Congrats!

If you dont mind me asking when did you have your phone interview?


----------



## VTchina

aepecoraro said:


> Congrats!
> 
> If you dont mind me asking when did you have your phone interview?



Mine was literally 7 days ago, it was last Tuesday night.  Also I got a lot more questions about Quick Service like immediately so I knew I was gonna be in that program.


----------



## aepecoraro

VTchina said:


> Mine was literally 7 days ago, it was last Tuesday night.  Also I got a lot more questions about Quick Service like immediately so I knew I was gonna be in that program.




I had mine on Monday. I had A LOT of questions about cash-handling skills and my top choices were Merch and QSFB. Ive been obsessively refreshing my email to see if I get anything. Hehe. Thinking happy thoughts


----------



## heyhowdyhey

hey does anyone know any blog or has anyone done bell services and can tell me what its like. im pretty sure its kinda self explanatory but i just wanna know some details.


----------



## newdrama12

interview is scheduled for Monday nite. It was the earliest that I could get it done. here's to waiting for it!


----------



## VTchina

newdrama12 said:


> interview is scheduled for Monday nite. It was the earliest that I could get it done. here's to waiting for it!



Good luck!  Don't forget to smile, and have your few top roles ready.


----------



## aepecoraro

Just found out I was accepted for QSFB (Fall)!! I am so excited! Good luck to everyone who is waiting for their interview. I had mine last Monday so they are still looking for people!


----------



## Street Justice

Just got accepted for transportation!


----------



## tink774

aepecoraro said:


> Just found out I was accepted for QSFB (Fall)!! I am so excited! Good luck to everyone who is waiting for their interview. I had mine last Monday so they are still looking for people!





Street Justice said:


> Just got accepted for transportation!



Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Street Justice

tink774 said:


> Congratulations to both of you!



Thank you!


----------



## SunshineJen

I've been reading this board for a couple months now, but I thought I would finally come and post now that I have been accepted for Attractions in the Fall season! I am so excited! I was pending for a ridiculously long time and just when I had started to give up hope I got the invitation email this morning. This will be my second CP and I can't wait!


----------



## tink774

SunshineJen said:


> I've been reading this board for a couple months now, but I thought I would finally come and post now that I have been accepted for Attractions in the Fall season! I am so excited! I was pending for a ridiculously long time and just when I had started to give up hope I got the invitation email this morning. This will be my second CP and I can't wait!



Congratulations!  Yay for another Attractions CM!  What role were you in on your last CP?


----------



## SunshineJen

I did housekeeping last time. I learned a lot about myself doing that job, but I never really want to do it again. I'm so happy that I now have a role where I can have more guest interaction and work in one of the parks. I felt kinda out of the loop working in a resort.


----------



## AliSW

I got accepted for Custodial!
I'm pretty happy but totally torn on leaving for a semester. I am in a dance thing at my college and I'll have to miss the winter shows, which shouldn't be a big deal but it's sad for me. I didn't tell my friends I was interviewing for this either and they'll be mad at me for leaving, plus one of them might do this for the winter semester and they keep telling her not to do it. And another friend keeps saying we'll do these dances next semester and I really want to but I know my mom won't let me turn this down. and I don't really want to either. if only I could do both haha...
I know there's not much advice for this but I had to get it out somewhere


----------



## ZeroToHero

You can always dance. You can't always be given the opportunity to work at Disney. I say go for it! 

What your friends think shouldn't matter.


----------



## AliSW

I know, I wouldn't actually not do it because of them but I'm afraid to tell them haha. Plus I'd miss the second to last semester with the seniors but that's one reason I chose fall. I don't think I'd be able to turn this down!
I'm quite excited, I've heard custodial is actually pretty good. I'm really nervous though!


----------



## DizNay

Sort of late in the game I think to be pending a final decision. I'm an applicant for the FA '10 season. Lifeguarding was my primary job position, of course I applied for a lot more. Anyone else got a pending letter, and has been approved so far? How long did you have to wait?


----------



## SunshineJen

I got accepted today after six weeks of having a pending status. It was a total of ten weeks after my phone interview.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## Mesha118

Got my acceptance today for Vacation Planner!!! So excited!!!


----------



## tink774

Hooray!  Congratulations to everyone accepted this week.  I can't wait to get to FL!


----------



## domi108

Congrats to all! I am so excited to meet all of you soon!


----------



## Joanna71985

So I got my extension for the CP. Now I just need to decide if I will accept or decline it (I'm hoping to get FT).


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Joanna71985 said:


> So I got my extension for the CP. Now I just need to decide if I will accept or decline it (I'm hoping to get FT).



Congrats! Though I hope FT works out for you.


----------



## Joanna71985

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Congrats! Though I hope FT works out for you.



Thanks! I hope it works out too


----------



## ZeroToHero

Joanna71985 said:


> Thanks! I hope it works out too



You got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So you have two days off between CP and starting FT, right?


----------



## newdrama12

Had my phone interview about 2 and a half hours ago. Went VERY well, i think. I will hear back in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## alexv09

Phone Interview tomorrow! Can't wait to find out if i'm in! =)


----------



## Joanna71985

ZeroToHero said:


> You got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So you have two days off between CP and starting FT, right?



Thank you!  Yep. My CP ends May 14 (Friday), and I start FT on May 16 (Sunday).



newdrama12 said:


> Had my phone interview about 2 and a half hours ago. Went VERY well, i think. I will hear back in about 2-3 weeks.



Glad to hear it went well 



alexv09 said:


> Phone Interview tomorrow! Can't wait to find out if i'm in! =)



Good luck!


----------



## alexv09

Joanna71985 said:


> Good luck!



Thank you! And congratulations on going FT!!


----------



## Joanna71985

alexv09 said:


> Thank you! And congratulations on going FT!!



Thank you!


----------



## Disneymusicgirl

Just got accepted for recreation this morning!!!


----------



## SunshineJen

Congratulations!!!  Yay for more Maryland people being accepted! There needs to be more of us.


----------



## steph1021

New to the board. Have my interview tomorrow night.


----------



## tink774

Disneymusicgirl said:


> Just got accepted for recreation this morning!!!



Congratulations! For Fall or FA?



steph1021 said:


> New to the board. Have my interview tomorrow night.



Best of luck!  And welcome to the DIS!


----------



## Disneymusicgirl

SunshineJen said:


> Congratulations!!!  Yay for more Maryland people being accepted! There needs to be more of us.


 
Thanks!  And I didn't know you were from Maryland, awesome! Where are you from?



steph1021 said:


> New to the board. Have my interview tomorrow night.


 
Good luck!



tink774 said:


> Congratulations! For Fall or FA?


 
Thanks!  I was accepted for Fall.


----------



## SunshineJen

Disneymusicgirl said:


> Thanks!  And I didn't know you were from Maryland, awesome! Where are you from?



I live in southern Maryland, about ten minutes outside of D.C.


----------



## Disneymusicgirl

SunshineJen said:


> I live in southern Maryland, about ten minutes outside of D.C.


 
Gotcha, I live in Howard County about fifteen minutes outside of Baltimore


----------



## steph1021

As excited as I am about the program, I'm a little reluctant about doing it in the fall as opposed to spring. Fall has my birthday, halloween, thanksgiving, christmas, new years, and while I'm sure these holidays would be fun at Disney, they also wouldn't be the same without family. Not to mention I'd be missing my favorite season in New England :/


----------



## ZeroToHero

steph1021 said:


> As excited as I am about the program, I'm a little reluctant about doing it in the fall as opposed to spring. Fall has my birthday, halloween, thanksgiving, christmas, new years, and while I'm sure these holidays would be fun at Disney, they also wouldn't be the same without family. Not to mention I'd be missing my favorite season in New England :/



Same for me, as well as my parent's anniversary (it's their 25th this year too). However, my mother is coming down for my birthday, I don't like Thanksgiving (I hate turkey! haha), and I'll be home less than 2 weeks after Christmas.

Also, I know that I'll miss New England too, but I'm sure January through March won't disappoint when I get back, haha.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

ZeroToHero said:


> Same for me, as well as my parent's anniversary (it's their 25th this year too). However, my mother is coming down for my birthday, I don't like Thanksgiving (*I hate turkey!* haha), and I'll be home less than 2 weeks after Christmas.
> 
> Also, I know that I'll miss New England too, but I'm sure January through March won't disappoint when I get back, haha.



And I thought I was the only person in this world that felt that way. Most people look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them I don't like turkey.


----------



## steph1021

I really want either merchandise or character attendant, but I have a feeling I'll be stuck in quick service food/beverage.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

steph1021 said:


> As excited as I am about the program, I'm a little reluctant about doing it in the fall as opposed to spring. Fall has my birthday, halloween, thanksgiving, christmas, new years, and while I'm sure these holidays would be fun at Disney, they also wouldn't be the same without family. Not to mention I'd be missing my favorite season in New England :/



I know how you feel. The only things I'll be missing when I down in Florida are opening presents Christmas morning with the fam and 2 nieces & a nephews' b-days. I never really countdown to the new year and my family is not big on Thanksgiving.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## tink774

PidginPea said:


> Is there a Fall roommate thread? I see Spring & Fall Advantage, but no Fall...



I haven't seen one.  Start it!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## MandaBelle

I feel absolutely terrible for abandoning the boards, and for taking so long to find my way back. Congratulations to everyone receiving their acceptance letters! For those who were not accepted - don't lose faith in the program!

Charlie, a friend from my residence hall who is applying this season, convinced me to try again. April 14th at 10:30 a.m. was my interview. My top three choices are Character Attendant, Attractions, and Main Entrance Operations. The interviewer also wrote me down for Merchandise.

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Good Luck!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

MandaBelle said:


> Charlie, a friend from my residence hall who is applying this season, convinced me to try again. April 14th at 10:30 a.m. was my interview. My top three choices are Character Attendant, Attractions, and Main Entrance Operations. The interviewer also wrote me down for Merchandise.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!



Good Luck!


----------



## LoveJen

I am pretty new to the boards, besides from the lurking I did for a while! Since you're all so welcoming, I decided to start posting 

I applied for the Fall Advantage Program '10. I had my interview last Friday April 16th at 1pm. It went pretty well, I got asked a lot of attractions questions.

Question. If I get accepted for the Fall Advantage, can I change it to Fall? 

Thanks!


----------



## domi108

I don't mean to change the subject but is anyone's college's doing anything special for the new Disney CP's?
Here at Broward College in Ft. Lauderdale, FL we are having a "Going away party," It's pretty exciting! Especially since I won't be going till August lol


Anyone doing anything special before you leave?


----------



## Disney_Lover06

domi108 said:


> I don't mean to change the subject but is anyone's college's doing anything special for the new Disney CP's?
> Here at Broward College in Ft. Lauderdale, FL we are having a "Going away party," It's pretty exciting! Especially since I won't be going till August lol
> 
> 
> Anyone doing anything special before you leave?



My school is also having a going away party! We are going to a Mexican restaurant  next week.


----------



## LittleSquid26

I am Britt!

Arriving: August 9th
Leaving: January 7th

Looking for roommates interested in a 3 bedroom in Chatham! Non-wellness!

Find me on FACEBOOK! Britt Anderson - my picture will be the girl with a green wig on!


----------



## Disney_Lover06

LittleSquid26 said:


> I am Britt!
> 
> Arriving: August 9th
> Leaving: January 7th
> 
> Looking for roommates interested in a 3 bedroom in Chatham! Non-wellness!
> 
> Find me on FACEBOOK! Britt Anderson - my picture will be the girl with a green wig on!



Welcome to the disboards!


----------



## Skipskap23

I Was in the program last term an it was an awesome experience.... meeting new people an new friends... going out in orlando was so fun!!!!!! there are people with party buses an stuff but these 2 guys have limos an they take you to the clubs for $20 BEST FREAKING TIME EVER!!!!!!!!!!! if you get a chance PARTY WITH THIS COMPANY LOL I THINK THERE CALLED ROYAL RICHEZ.. LOOK THEM UP ON FACEBOOK.


----------



## scaredyett

We are currently looking to fill a bedroom in a 5 BR/3.5 BA, 2,200 ft² house. We're located in a quiet suburb south of US-192 between Kissimmee and Poinciana. The room that is opening up is pre-furnished. It contains a bed, dresser, desk, and TV stand. All you practically need to bring is you, your clothes, and some bedding and you're good to go! 

It is a downstairs bedroom with close proximity to the downstairs half bath, however, you will have to share one of the two full bathrooms. The house is a great choice for Disney Cast Members, only a 7-10 minute drive from property! 

Three of our residents are Disney Cast Members as well. The rent is $500 a month (which includes utilities), plus a $500 security deposit due at the signing of the lease. We are flexible with lease terms and lengths. 

A gay-friendly roommate is a must! If you're interested in learning more, please give me a call at 732-207-5343 or message me back here.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## faze2

Hey guys! My name is Will, I'm 21 and I'm from St. Petersburg FL. My check in day is August 23rd. Haven't really done any research on the whole apartment thing. But if anyone wants to room with me I'm looking. I'm not messy, I clean up after myself and I want to find some fun roommates who like to have fun and who aren't slobs. 
If you're a Tampa Bay Rays fan that is a plus. I will have the games on every night.


----------



## FutrImagineer

Hey everybody, two girls and I are still looking for a roomie to round out a 2 BR in Chatham for an 8/11 arrival.  If you're a 21+ nonsmoker, message me!

Have a magical day


----------



## tink774

Hey there, DISers!  I've posted about this on Facebook, and I thought I'd post a thread here too.  We're looking for one more roommate to complete our 2BR apartment.  We hope to get an apartment in Patterson, non-wellness.  None of us are extreme partiers so we don't want our apartment to be Party Central.  Non-smoking is preferred but if you can keep it outside then we can negotiate.

Message me if you are interested!


----------



## ihearrtsushi

Only a month and a half to go until we hit August! Can't wait.. But it feels like there's so much to do before then.


----------



## tink774

ihearrtsushi said:


> Only a month and a half to go until we hit August! Can't wait.. But it feels like there's so much to do before then.



I know how you feel!  Suddenly it seems like we're out of time.


----------



## meganDCP2010

Only 54 more days for those checking in on August 23rd!  Can't wait!


----------

